# Favorite Eye shadow Primer



## Whitepinky (May 16, 2005)

What brand & product do u reccomend for eyeshadow primers & bases?


----------



## user2 (May 16, 2005)

I use Agnes B. but I dont know if you can get it over there....or maybe Artdeco...but I'm not pretty sure about it either!


----------



## rouquinne (May 16, 2005)

seriously, MAC paint in Bare Canvas is an EXCELLENT primer!


----------



## Star (May 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_seriously, MAC paint in Bare Canvas is an EXCELLENT primer!_

 
ITA, that's what I use.   If it *ever* gets released, MAC is coming out with an eyeshadow primer as part of Prep & Prime.


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 16, 2005)

MAC Paints are good, and clinique has bases that are pretty good too....

mich.


----------



## Midgard (May 16, 2005)

Until Prep & Prime will come out here, I use the Paint Bare Canvas, too!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 16, 2005)

Urban Decay Primer Potion is the best I've tried.

Unfortunately, it doesn't come with very much in that tube. So, I use UD's Cream e/s instead. I use Foxy & Midnight Cowboy the most. I apply a thin layer to the lid and apply any e/s over that.

Lasts all day long w/o creasing or fading!!


----------



## mac_obsession (May 16, 2005)

I agree with pnkcosmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 UD Primer Potion rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use shadesticks, depending on the color Im gonna use, or paints, or UD cream eye shadows..Or Lancome colour doses...

Gotta say I use my beloved shade sticks the most though. They're so damn pretty


----------



## polobear45 (May 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_I agree with pnkcosmo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 UD Primer Potion rocks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also use shadesticks, depending on the color Im gonna use, or paints, or UD cream eye shadows..Or Lancome colour doses...

Gotta say I use my beloved shade sticks the most though. They're so damn pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Urban Decay's is great !!! I cannot recommend it enough!!!


----------



## Lumi (May 16, 2005)

I use some light foundation, then concealer where needed and a light dusting of cornstarch powder, and my shadows stay put better than any primer i've tried so far... ( i haven't tried many)


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 17, 2005)

Prep and Prime is out here in England, unless they have it at the counter to test but not to buy.


----------



## PattyDuke55 (May 17, 2005)

I have to agree about the UD Primer Potion. It makes eyeshadows wear like iron. Great stuff!


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 17, 2005)

Have they put a date yet on the release of prep & prime? So anxious for it to come out.....


mich.


----------



## Jillith (May 17, 2005)

I like UD's primer as well.  But I also sometimes use mac paints or shadesticks instead.  Liquid concealer can be a good shadow base, too.


----------



## PattyDuke55 (May 18, 2005)

On the UD primer potion if you will pull out the little plastic piece at the top of the tube you will be surprised how much more product there is in there.


----------



## devilzwind (May 19, 2005)

i use almay amazing lasting concealer as my e/s base


----------



## calixto (May 20, 2005)

i love the UD primer potion too, it lasts all day and doesnt crease and intensifies the colors IMO


----------



## Krystle (May 21, 2005)

ive tried it all and for my oily eyelids only Lumene eyeshadow base works (and works and works and works!!!!) and shadesticks too...but I dont use those everyday


----------



## Jessica (May 21, 2005)

My fav is bare canvas paint by MAC.


----------



## Liz (May 23, 2005)

I'm trying Ultima II fade not crease not eye primer. You can find that at ulta.com and maybe some other online sites. 

UD PP is good for a lot of other people. I want to try it out, but someone said it made their eye shadows look chalky and weird. 

You can also get more out of the tube if you try prying it out of that little purple container. It's a container within a container, but some said it was hard to get out. There's a little lip on it as if you were depotting.


----------



## Henna (May 24, 2005)

I'm currently using UD PP also, and it works great, BUT I just got my hands on Untitled, so I'll be using that for a while to see which works the best! 

Juliana


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Star* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
seriously, MAC paint in Bare Canvas is an EXCELLENT primer!

 
ITA, that's what I use.   If it *ever* gets released, MAC is coming out with an eyeshadow primer as part of Prep & Prime._

 
Is it just me or is this out in the UK? I would've thought that US people would get it first. They're not great as primers apprantly, more to do with evening out eyelid tone.


----------



## rouquinne (May 24, 2005)

i got the Avon Creamy Eye Paint to try and i was surprized to find that it also lasts all day.  the colours are very sheer.  i bought the lightest one - Canvas Cream.


----------



## deery-lou (May 26, 2005)

Girlactik pearl base is awesome. MAC cream color bases are good too. Try to use a cream (like these two products) and pat shadow over it---it will be intense and last a long time!!!


----------



## glamella (May 26, 2005)

Urban Decay Primer Potion is my fave. I also like Paula Dorf eye primer.


----------



## chocula (May 29, 2005)

I use Mary Kay's signature primer.  As much as I truly despise MK, I really do love this stuff because it dries clear and doesn't alter the color of my shadows.


----------



## hp11989 (Jun 1, 2005)

I did a side-by-side with PP on one eye and Lumene on the other, and the lasting power was virtually identical. However, I haven't subjected Lumene to the swim test. One day I went swimming with PP on both eyes as well as WP mascara, finished swimming and went home, and shadow and mascara were still intact! If Lumene holds up that well, it will be my new HG eye primer


----------



## ballerino (Jun 7, 2005)

*Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Hi,

I need to buy a really good e/s base/ primer to stop e/s sliding off. Has anyone actually tried one out yet? I hear about them everywear, but i'm not sure if they actually work.
Also, in the mean time, what can anyone reccommend i do before applying e/s: i.e. using foundation/concealer/powder? 

(i say this, because i read that you should apply foundation and powder to the eye area before you apply e/s?) 
Would that work? Because i would imagine if using a liquid foundation or similar, it'd need to dry before you could apply e/s, otherwise it'd just smudge and mix with the foundation, right?


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 7, 2005)

mac paints work great as a base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 however, i have switched over to urban decay primer potion. i find it works just as well as paints if not better. i still like paints for making a similar color more vibrant, but for general use i'd most definitely reccomend the urban decay primer.


----------



## mac_obsession (Jun 7, 2005)

Urban decays PP works wonders...so do mac paints, shadesticks and for a few even ccbs (cream colour bases) even work. The ccbs tend to crease on oily eyelids though. 

Smashbox also makes a decent eye primer. But Id go with UD or mac paints or s/s.

HTH!


----------



## ballerino (Jun 7, 2005)

So how do i use mac paints as a base? (excuse my ignorance! )


----------



## laceymeow (Jun 7, 2005)

you can use a brush like the mac 242 to apply them or else you can use your finger to apply a light layer. usually it's fine to use your finger for the light shades, but the darker ones such as flammable or blueboy should be applied with a brush for better consistancy.


----------



## chocula (Jun 10, 2005)

Mary Kay Signature eyeshadow primer. Dries clear, doesn't alter color. STAYS ON!
I also like paints as well depending on the look I am going for.  Bare Canvas is too chalky on me.


----------



## LunaY (Oct 15, 2005)

*Urban Decay Primer Potion/ Favorite Eye shadow Base*

I have been having problems with fading/creasing eyeshadows and was looking into getting a primer. What do you guys think is the best one? I was planning on getting the MAC one but wanted opinions on others. Should I get a shade that matches my lid, or slightly lighter? And final question, for those of you who use the MAC primer, how long has it lasted you? Thanks ladies (and gents!)!


----------



## rouquinne (Oct 15, 2005)

i like Benefit Lemon Aid or MAC paint in Bare Canvas.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 15, 2005)

I second MAC's Bare Canvas paint. It's super light beige, so it depends on your skincolor. I like getting one close to my skincolor so I can use it with all my shadows.


----------



## Incus (Oct 15, 2005)

MAC's eye primer worked great on me when a makeup artist applied it on me. but then a friend told me about urban decay's primer potion- trust me, that is the best eye shadow primer out there- no fading, no creases, just beautiful eyeshawdow that stays put all day!!!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 15, 2005)

Urban Decay Primer Potion is the BEST thing I've ever used.

A very very close second is MAC paint in Bare Canvas.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 15, 2005)

I like UD's Primer Potion too.  Another good one is Paula Dorf's eye primer.  I've used both, and they help my eyeshadows last a full work day and then some.


----------



## jasper17 (Oct 15, 2005)

Get Urban Decay Primer Potion then whatever paint/ shadestick/ fluidline/ whatever that you want to use. It makes stuff seriously last forever plus it basically has no color so you can use it with everything - I even just use it by itself when I do powder/ mascara only since I have the greasiest eyelids in the world and even powder creases.


----------



## chocula (Oct 15, 2005)

Mary Kay makes an OK primer.  I like the MAC primer, but you have to apply it thinly and let it "set".  UD makes the best primer!


----------



## jess98765 (Oct 16, 2005)

i use stiffle paint- that's quite a good base for eyeshadows but can be messy...


----------



## piika (Oct 16, 2005)

UD Primer Potion is best eye shadow primer I've ever used. Lancome's Colour Dose also wasn't bad. Unfortunately the MAC products didn't quite work for me here.


----------



## Krista (Oct 16, 2005)

I just got UDPP and it's amazing!


----------



## LunaY (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow so many great reviews for UD. I went to UD.com and Sephora.com and both were OUT! Now I'm fixated on having it. Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## MargaretD (Oct 16, 2005)

As other ladies have stated, Urban Decay's Primer Potion is the BEST eyeshadow primer. I used to really like Benefit FYEye but UD's is so much better. Even the cheapest eyeshadows don't budge when I used Primer Potion.


----------



## xiahe (Oct 16, 2005)

i love MAC's Bare Canvas paint.  it's a nude color with no shimmer...if you want something shimmery, then get Stilife paint.

i also recommend Urban Decay's Eyeshadow Primer Potion.


----------



## LunaY (Oct 17, 2005)

Well I went on a wild goose chase to find UDPP yesterday, every website was out and Sephora stores were out too. To spare myself from paying double on eBay, I heard the Lumene Eye Makeup Base from CVS was just as good for many people, except those with extremely oily lids, and even they liked it up until 7+ hours or so.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 17, 2005)

L'Oreal has one that's good, but I agree with the MAC Paint & there's several great neutral colors there, Bare Canvas, Stillife, and another one similar to Stillife that I can't remember now!


----------



## kedra70 (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm currently using the Lumene Eye Makeup Base -- I have the oiliest lids known to man, woman, child and dog. You're right - it does work up to seven, maybe eight hours. I'm still waiting for the UD PP. I called the company and one of the representatives told me that it would be up to a month before they got it in. I think Lumene has been a great substitute.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LunaY* 
_Well I went on a wild goose chase to find UDPP yesterday, every website was out and Sephora stores were out too. To spare myself from paying double on eBay, I heard the Lumene Eye Makeup Base from CVS was just as good for many people, except those with extremely oily lids, and even they liked it up until 7+ hours or so.  _


----------



## leopard_print (Oct 20, 2005)

I just use whatever concealer I am working with...but with all these glowing reviews for UDPP I just may have to try it!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Oct 20, 2005)

Yeah, at Sephora they said UD was having a production problem for this.


----------



## glamella (Oct 22, 2005)

Urban Decay Primer Potion is the only one that truly made my shadow last all day without fading or creasing at all. Apply with a synthetic bristle brush and use sparingly, otherwise shadow may be hard to blend.


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 28, 2005)

*crease free for 12 hours?*

is such a thing as that out there?


----------



## mel0622 (Oct 28, 2005)

*UD primer*

is this really worth it? i'm thinking about getting it.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 28, 2005)

I love it! I've tried other eyeshadow bases, and PP works the best. I had a hell of a time trying to get one, since they were sold out practically everywhere, but it was so worth it.


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 28, 2005)

Have you tried UD primer potion or MAC paints..these work for me...


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes! It works...also MAC paints...I think I replied to your other ? about crease free...these two things have worked for me and I used to have a problem with creasing until I found these...I think the PP also holds the e/s color better and intensifies the color a bit...


----------



## xiahe (Oct 28, 2005)

i agree with tinkerbell.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2005)

I want to get my hands on this, but it's sold out everywhere!! Where did you find it?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2005)

MAC Paints rock! I haven't tried UDPP b/c I can't find it anywhere. Ah!


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

def. i love paints... but it works better than paints on me... the color stays on and no creasing...


----------



## user4 (Oct 28, 2005)

UD PP is amazing... i swear! i thought i lost one and i started using paints again and it creased a little... but with the PP it was amazingly perfect until i washed it off at night...


----------



## kites (Oct 28, 2005)

I agree with UD PP, it's absolutely the best I've used.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh, another thing I fallen in love with as a base is the fluidline in Frostlite. This stuff doesn't budge, and this color is perfect as a highlight too!!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 28, 2005)

UDPP  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's kept my shadows from creasing for well over 12 hours, this stuff is the best.


----------



## colormust (Oct 28, 2005)

you know what i love, it is from MAC, it is call EZR
the best stuff in the world


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Oct 28, 2005)

UDPP is the best base I've used, even better than Paints (though paints are awesome too).

Sometimes Sephora has them in stock for like, a day before they sell out again, they had the UDPP in stock last week but it sold out super fast.


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

Merged Threads so that you can get more info.


----------



## user3 (Oct 28, 2005)

I have very oily lids and while I love UD PP sometimes it lets me down and I always fall back on MAC paints when I want to make sure that my eye color is going to stay put.

I like to use Sublime Nature. Bare Canvas and untitled are also good ones for a more skin tone base. If you use the other ones you can really change up your colors and get new looks.


----------



## sigwing (Oct 28, 2005)

Paints!!!!  I used it as a base & was at an outdoor thing here in Kansas during 100+ heat, + humidity, and it holds it like glue!!!


----------



## Caderas (Oct 28, 2005)

I use cheapie cream shadows for bases [works great], and white eyeliner for the bottom rim when I feel the need for a bright colour, or two.  The white eyeliner I use is Rimmel's Eye Kohl.  Both actually work very well.


----------



## scrapbookromance (Oct 28, 2005)

white eyeliner I like under my eye if I want a light color to pop for a different effect


----------



## Brianne (Oct 28, 2005)

Lumene e/s base has HG status for me - it keeps my shadows from creasing for a good 14 hours.  Genius, I tell you.


----------



## Glitziegal (Oct 29, 2005)

UDPP is readily available in the UK.  I'm happy to CP for people, but be aware that it costs £9.50 here, which I imagine is a lot higher than you folk pay.


----------



## pinkfeet (Oct 29, 2005)

Hmm all this talk about UD primer is better than paints? Where have been lately. I will def watch out for Sephora since I have giftcards that need using..


----------



## Summer (Oct 30, 2005)

Urban Decay Primer Potion is the absolute best primer in the exsistance of this universe. I want to marry it!


----------



## dotwarner_us (Oct 31, 2005)

I agree! The UD Primer Potion is the best one ever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have tried Lancome, Smashbox, Ultima, Benefit and MAC. MAC paints are very good (I used Untitled) and the product itself will take you longer to finish than the UD but if you have super oily lids like I do I recommend UD instead.


----------



## nadia (Nov 2, 2005)

*lid primer*

i see a lot of people using UD PP before applying e/s...would regular foundation work as well, or is the PP special in some way?


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=32382

Check out that thread it should be of more help.


----------



## user3 (Nov 2, 2005)

I really like UD primer. I also like MAC paints. I probably use paints more but I do like the feel and texture of the UD PP. 
For those that might want to know. Using a lid primer helps   the eyeshadow to adhere to your lid and  last longer. 
Using just foundation may work for some people but for most they need something that will stay put. Like me who has super oily lids!
I use UD pp for regular looks an e/s and MAC paints when I am using bolder colors and pigments.


----------



## devin (Nov 6, 2005)

*Getting Eyeshadow to show up*

I am curious....how do you ladies get your e/s to show up so vividly? I normally use a base like concealer or a primer.  What products and techniques do you use? Thanks in advance for the responses!


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 6, 2005)

a M·A·C 219 brush can be used to get very intense colour with shadows and you could also try applying the shadows wet with a mixing medium or Fix+


----------



## user4 (Nov 6, 2005)

you can put it on top of an e/s base... it makes the color more vibrant. i use urban decay primer potion. but before that i use to use (and still do sometimes) MAC paints or shadesticks. Bare canvas paint and beigeing shadestick are great for shadows to show up a little more like they look on the pot. You can also use them wet (gives the shadow way more color... I've never tried it but I've seen a lot of girls here do it. They use either Fix+ or Mixing Medium. I've seen some girls use Visine too... hope this helps.


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 6, 2005)

I used to ask the same question. The answer for me was bases and brushes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 MAC Paints and MAC brushes do wonders for e/s. D:


----------



## aziajs (Nov 6, 2005)

I have yet to try UD Primer Potion but it gets rave reviews and is always sold out.  I use Paints.  I love them!  I use everything from Bamboom to Bare Canvas to Chiaroscuro to Base Light.  It just depends on the colors you want to put over it.  You can put them on with your finger or a brush (for a more opaque application) and they work great to kind of neutralize your eyelid color and keep your shadow in place.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 6, 2005)

I use the mac Paints!  I love stilife.


----------



## user3 (Nov 6, 2005)

Like every said and e/s base works wonders. I prefer MAC paints to get my e/s the most vivid. You can also use the colors wet like Sexy suggested or with MAC medium mixing. I find that using them wet makes them very vivid. As far as using visine I don't really rec' using that. I have heard from many people including a few people that work in eye docotor offices that it's not the best for your eye area. There is one eye solution that is ok to use but at this time I can not recall. It has something to do with contacts. When I remember I will post it.


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 6, 2005)

Bare Canvas paint or Benefit Lemon Aid.


----------



## kimmy (Nov 6, 2005)

i use a shadestick and then layer the shadow on over it :]

before that, i either just used it wet or used some creme eyeshadow under the powder shadow.


----------



## GlamDazzled (Nov 6, 2005)

I use creme shadows as a base. it works really good. it'll last for hours almost all day.


*edit*

oopsie! THE ANTHEM already said that hehe


----------



## sigwing (Nov 6, 2005)

I use a sponge-tip applicator that's wet.


----------



## vloky (Nov 6, 2005)

To wet es appliers-It doesn't breed bacteria in the es when you apply it wet?   By wet do you mean  moistening the applicator like sigwing said, or by some other way?  *confused*


----------



## Midgard (Nov 7, 2005)

I always use a base (MAC Prep & Prime) and I dab the e/s onto the lid, don't wipe it! I love the MAC 239 brush for dense color application.


----------



## devin (Nov 7, 2005)

thank you so much ladies for your help!


----------



## dotwarner_us (Nov 7, 2005)

I use the UD Primer Potion as a base and use MAC brush #242 to apply color to the lid and crease. This brush has firm bristles and the e/s color shows up very well.


----------



## Caderas (Nov 7, 2005)

i'll usually use creme eyeshadows, like some others have said.  i haven't seen anybody menchen ----white eyeliner------ yet.   some girls will use it all over their lid and it'll be SO vibrant.  but i'll do it for underneath my lid for a wave of colour somedays.  :]  hope i helped a bit--


----------



## glassjaw326 (Nov 7, 2005)

The cream colour bases are awesoem as well..


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 8, 2005)

I don't so much rely on bases (though I do use them) but brush type and also instead of swiping shadow onto lid, picking it up with brush and 'dotting' or patting it onto desired area. 

To apply wet, I actually dip dry brush into desired shadow, run the tap very gently onto top of hand (you can hold the drops in your snuff part! that funny bit below the thumb) and gently dip brush into drops on hand. So you're not ruining the texture of your shadow too much.


----------



## devin (Nov 8, 2005)

wow! you all have given me some great info. that i will def. incorporate into my mu routine. thank you so much!


----------



## amillion (Nov 13, 2005)

I use UD primer potion and MAC brushes with Sephora brushes. I have seen where my es goes without a base versus the staying power with a base. I will forever use UD as long as they keep making that base. It's the best. Also others have said don't swipe the shadow on. I pat my on and build up to the color intesisty I want. Practice makes perfect. A  year ago I struggled with es application today I can make several variations of the looks I like with different colors.


----------



## angelstar (Nov 13, 2005)

i use a base (shu pro concealor in white) and instead of wetting the e/s or the brush before or during application, i mist water over my eye after application - but this only works for shimmery/metallic kind of shades.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 13, 2005)

i use a creme colour base...luna mostly i want the UD primer but it is always sold out.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Dec 19, 2005)

Artdeco's Eyeshadow Base. It's fucking amazing, cheap and it lasts for ages!


----------



## Melisanda (Dec 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss Pumpkin* 
_Artdeco's Eyeshadow Base. It's fucking amazing, cheap and it lasts for ages!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree!  It has never let me down.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Dec 20, 2005)

i swear by my shadesticks.


----------



## mjlover (Dec 20, 2005)

i've just been using Stila shadow pot in honey (as it doesnt show up as a colour) but i am now going to buy this product off ebay ... how much is it in the US?

thanks


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

I use a combo of MAC Bare Canvas Paint and MAC CCB.  Thin layer of both and works like a charm!  The e/s REALLY sticks on and it doesn't crease.

I am not so sure I like shadesticks though, I have 5 of them and I am only so so about them...


----------



## depecher (Jan 14, 2006)

Does the UDPP dry your eyelids out? I can't use paints anymore because they dry my eyelids out to the point where they are raw. =(


----------



## jonglerie (Jan 14, 2006)

I don't find UDPP dries my eyelids at all, I wear it most days with no problems


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jan 14, 2006)

I use Benefits FYEye, I've been using it for a while and it works fine for me.


----------



## inbigtrouble (Jan 15, 2006)

I have to say that after trying Clinique, Urban Decay and Lumene's primers, I am a Lumene fan.  The Clinique got a little dry in the compact and the Primer Potion, while it worked really well, did not last me long.  The Lumene is a nice, huge tube, does the job well, feels more moisturizing (although I don't *think* it really moisturizes, it feels nicer, IMHO) and costs less.  It is a drugstore brand from one of the Scandinavian countries but I can get it here in NYC drug stores.  If you can find it, I highly recommend it!


----------



## sweetbabigurl (Jan 20, 2006)

*Best Eye Primer?!*

Okay, I've been going thru every single make up stores you could possible think of.  Just to see what kind of eye primer's they have... and i can't decide

What EYE PRIMER would you guys recommend  


please and thannk you!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 20, 2006)

I like mac paints.  The other one I'd say try is Urban Decay Primer Potion.


----------



## Steel (Jan 20, 2006)

I can totally recommend the Lumene one. It hasn't failed me once and I've been using it for almost two years now and although I've been using it about five times a week I have maybe used 1/4 of the tube


----------



## pugmommy7 (Feb 8, 2006)

love paula dorf. limited color range though. i bought it with a brush- but i prefer finger application.
works like a charm on my oily lids and even keeps mascara in place. (i used to get sumdges from where my lashes hit my lids)


----------



## Locke (Feb 11, 2006)

Another vote for Lumene's base. Love it!

Locke


----------



## pjammer (Feb 14, 2006)

*Cosmetic Junkie*

Although I am not terribly fond of the packaging, Urban Decay Primer Potion is the only thing I have found to work on my oily lids.  It really makes my shadow last all day. 

I haven't tried the new Mac Prime and Prep for eyes yet, because I have a stash of Primer Potion because it tends to sell out really fast.


----------



## tiff (Feb 15, 2006)

I've only been using mine about a month (UDPP) and its ab fab! I never used to use a base and wondered why eyeshadow didnt go on well. Seems to be widley available in the UK in the stores that stock UD that is.


----------



## xiahe (Feb 15, 2006)

MAC paint in bare canvas, hands down!


----------



## orodwen (Feb 18, 2006)

out of all of my eye products my favourites are drugstore level products:
WnW megaeyes cream e/s (squeaze tubes)
jordana eye fixation (look like shadesticks & were available before them; different texture.)
i also use other lines eye stains & cream e/s, ranging from mac paints & shadesticks, T&T, lorac, MK, aveda & CK but the 2 listed above are what i reach for most often.

i'm allergic/sensitive to UDPP, btw.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 23, 2006)

*Looking for a e/s base that isn't sticky*

Hi,

I know there are a lot of threads about e/s bases, but I couldn't find an answer. I'm looking for a base that isn't sticky because sometimes I just want a nice sheer application of my e/s. Actually paints a quit nice finish-wise, but they just crease badly on me, so I wouldn't call it a base. I also use shadesticks, but these are sticky, also my Artdeco base. 

So I'm basicly looking for a base with a powdery or at least dry finish, that stop my e/s from creasing.

is there such a thing?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 23, 2006)

Have you tried fluidlines?  They dry to a powder finish and don't seem to crease on me, but I have really dry skin so not much creases on me.  Plus you can put them on very sheer or heavier to make the colour more vibrant.


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 23, 2006)

yes I also use fluidline as a base, but I'm looking for something for a natural, nude look. something I can use under a sheer application of shroom, brule and other nude colors. does that make sense? something that will look fresh and doesn't settle in my crease


----------



## KJam (Feb 23, 2006)

I don't think anything beats Urban Decay's Primer Potion!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KJam* 
_I don't think anything beats Urban Decay's Primer Potion!_

 
I thought that one is sticky?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 23, 2006)

My other suggestion for something like that would be UD's primer potion.  I don't know if you can get it where you are, but it is my absolute must have for lids.  I put it on first under everything else and nothing creases at all.  Plus if you are pale like me  (I seem to remember you saying you are in another thread) it just blends into your lid and doesn't give off any colour except to even out your skintone.  It is very similar in colour to bare canvas paint.  If you can find it, you should try it


----------



## martygreene (Feb 23, 2006)

I use the UD primer often, and find that if you apply your shadow immediately after applying the primer, then it can be very grabby. However, if you apply the primer and let it dry prior to applying eyeshadow, you can get a really sheer application of shadow easily.


----------



## KJam (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_I thought that one is sticky?_

 
UDPP is powdery if you let it set for a minute. I apply it with my wand, smear it with a finger, and let it set while I do my hair or brows and cheeks. After a couple of minutes it is smooth and powdery.


----------



## colormust (Feb 23, 2006)

i use the EZR from MAC. it is kinda thick but it drys really nice. i love it, ever sense i started using it i dont crease anymore. love it!!!


----------



## Miss_Behave (Feb 23, 2006)

thanks ladys! looks like UD PP is going straight to my wishlist (no UD in Germany but I need a CP anyway
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

@shawna: yes I'm super pale


----------



## hypodermic (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree, if you let the UD dry down just a little, it is powdery and NOTHING beats it. There is a ton of product in tubes too which is nice, because it is pretty cheap. However, theres a secret. When you think you're done with the tube, rip out the rubber "stopper" that wipes off the wand. I can guarentee you'll get an extra few months of product out of the tube, and no it doesn't dry it out. Sneaky buggers.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss_Behave* 
_yes I also use fluidline as a base, but I'm looking for something for a natural, nude look. something I can use under a sheer application of shroom, brule and other nude colors. does that make sense? something that will look fresh and doesn't settle in my crease 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I use Frostlite fluidline sometimes, if you put it on sheer then it's not as white and ominous as it appears. I have darker skin then you (not too much darker) but even on me it doesn't show up white, it just shows up like a sheer pearl. I use it all the time under nude colors like Naked Lunch, All that Glitters, Era and Arena...it's love!! You know how awesome fluidlines are, they don't crease at all!!! I'd check it out!


----------



## Kat (Feb 23, 2006)

I use mac prep and prime. I know it's not a popular choice but i never have problems with fading or creasing.  I don't have oily lids though.


----------



## BlahWah (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hypodermic* 
_ However, theres a secret. When you think you're done with the tube, rip out the rubber "stopper" that wipes off the wand. I can guarentee you'll get an extra few months of product out of the tube, and no it doesn't dry it out. Sneaky buggers._

 
Wow, thanks for that tip! Glad I didn't throw out my old one right away!


----------



## Isis (Feb 24, 2006)

Benefit's Lemon Aid is a wonderful sheer base. Give it a try if you havn't yet.


----------



## MDgyrl4life (Feb 24, 2006)

I used Benefit FY eye...I'm not sure if i really like it yet though, but it's worth a try.


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2006)

i'd suggest benefit's lemon-aid or fy eye


----------



## serendipityii (Feb 25, 2006)

I just bought UDPP last weekend and it's a must-have for me now. I was skeptical about it regardless of how many ppl swoon over this product, but they were so right!


----------



## dragueur (Mar 6, 2006)

UD primer potion for me as well!! this makes my e/s stays more than 8hrs....and i've got the oiliest eyelids ever. i tried MAC paints in base light, it didnt work that long, but not bad.


----------



## Willa (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I use Benefits FYEye, I've been using it for a while and it works fine for me._

 
I do to

Its a good product


----------



## User34 (Mar 6, 2006)

The Urban Decay primer is the best so far. I  use the mac paint too with a ccb over them. Somtimes I use the shadesticks but I'm not to fond of them.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 7, 2006)

I like UD PP and I also use Benefit Lemon Aide


----------



## User20 (Mar 8, 2006)

*Eyeshadow bases*

This is going to be specific so bear with me:

I am in desperate need of an eyeshadow base (obviously), but it doesn't necessarily have to be MAC. Sadly, concealer doesn't work for me, nor do paints (including the Lancome dose yeux, I think that's what they're called) and fludiliners which make my dry skin flake. I have also had no success in using CCBs as bases. On top of that I would like something with a bit of tack to it. To complete the specification (lol) I need to be able to find it and not have to order it. Many have recommended something from UD, but we don't have it here. So, please try and stick to the major lines (high end or drugstore).

Thanks, and sorry for all the specifics


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 8, 2006)

urban decay primer potion. search for primer, i'm sure about 2939 threads will come up. its been talked about A LOT on here.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 8, 2006)

She mentioned not wanting to order it or something. I don't know if they don't have Sephora in Canada? Have you tried just foundation? Or a combo of foundation and pressed powder?


----------



## Kat (Mar 8, 2006)

I love MAC prep n prime for eyes.  I know it's not a popular choice but i swear by it.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Mar 8, 2006)

MAC Shadesticks... there are really good as bases I find... and plenty of colors!


----------



## arbonnechick (Mar 9, 2006)

Lumene from CVS.
It beats UD in my book.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 9, 2006)

If paints don't work for your dry skin, I'd give MAC shadesticks a try! They're a bit creamier than paints and don't dry down like them, thus they help colours stick much better to the skin.


----------



## junealexandra (Mar 9, 2006)

I second MAC shadesticks!  Beiging is the one if you can only get one.


----------



## xiahe (Mar 9, 2006)

you said that paints don't work, but did you try MAC-brand paints?  you mentioned the lancome colour dose eye ones so i wasn't sure.  i've never tried the color dose eye "paints" from lancome, but they look like they come in tubes similar to MAC paints, so maybe you should stay away from the MAC paints, too.

your next best bet is to try UD Eyeshadow Primer Potion.  that stuff is sex in a bottle.


----------



## Dawn (Mar 9, 2006)

I have to agree with everyone that said shadesticks also.  I use Beige-ing under everything and it really helps it stay on.


----------



## user4 (Mar 9, 2006)

u may want to try shadesticks (like everyone else said) i really do like them. they are really tacky... it's just about the only thing i can use for pigments to stick!!!


----------



## lovemichelle (Mar 9, 2006)

i like using concealer.


----------



## User20 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks! Shadesticks it is!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *veilchen* 
_If paints don't work for your dry skin, I'd give MAC shadesticks a try! They're a bit creamier than paints and don't dry down like them, thus they help colours stick much better to the skin._

 
Thanks for the extra tidbit - I really need a product that doesn't dry down.


----------



## serendipityii (Mar 9, 2006)

A bit of a warning though... shadesticks don't glide too well... they kind of drag, so you really have to blend after you apply it.


----------



## hotti82 (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey babe, I'm in BC; there's a Sephora just across the border from us here, you can also order UD Primer Potion online at Sephora.com; we have a Sephora in Toronto, they ship out.  I also would recommend Benefit's F.Y. Eye, available at the Bay...


----------



## sarahbeth564 (Mar 10, 2006)

I bet you could get someone to CP a UDPP for you.  I know how bad shipping rates can be.


----------



## chloechoo (Mar 17, 2006)

After reading all of the positive reviews of UD PP, I made it my top purchase when I went to Sephora in Vegas. I love it, but I noticed that so much sticks to the plastic part of the wand that I never have to take it out all the way.


----------



## user79 (Mar 29, 2006)

I love MAC Untitled and MAC Stilife Paints as an eyeshadow base.

I also have the Sea Me shadestick ( the blue one) and it does a good job but it's harder to blend well and it can flake off.


----------



## d_flawless (Mar 29, 2006)

i've used MAC paints, shadesticks, CCBs, and fluidlines as a base, and i prefer paints and shadesticks, shadesticks over paints (depends on the texture of e/s, though)...before i started getting really into make up i used concealer from presciptives and honestly, i never went back...u need some kind of cream-based product with pigment in it (even if it appears skin-coloured) to show the color off, or else it is NOT gonna stay. i have combo skin with kinda greasier eyelids (after a few hours after moisturizer, anyway), and paints/SS work great for me


----------



## samila18 (Mar 31, 2006)

Udpp 100%


----------



## stockham (Apr 2, 2006)

I use Rimmel's hydrasense concealer as my eyeshadow base.  A littel goes a long way, it's just like the primer potion but it's a hell of a lot cheaper and easier to get hold of for me.  Being a student it's all about what i can afford and it makes a good substitute!


----------



## MidgetCoconut (Apr 2, 2006)

UD PP or Clinique Touch Base For Eyes.


----------



## LineausBH58 (Apr 5, 2006)

i enjoy Benefit's Lemon Aide


----------



## Shellamia (Apr 5, 2006)

MAC Cream color base in pearl- or MAC shadestick- in any color.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 7, 2006)

Ulta always has UDPP, but I've never tried it.  

I originally used the touch base from Clinique, but I really hated it, it would dry out & be difficult to apply before you used it all.

Then I tried one by Elizabeth Arden & I hated it too, it didn't even work, all my shadow ended up in the crease (I have oily skin).

So then I tried Fade Not Crease Not by Ultima II, I get it at Ulta.  I've been using it for a while now, at least a couple of years I think, I like it a lot.

But now I just got MAC paint in bare canvas, I like it, but it's really light on me, I'm trying to decide if I like it better than the FNCN.  I'm also thinking about not applying the paint all the way up to the brow since it's so much lighter than my skin color.  Does anyone else have this problem?  Where & how do you apply it?


----------



## xiahe (Apr 8, 2006)

MAC bare canvas paint is an amazing e/s primer, hands down.


----------



## Shavwi (Apr 8, 2006)

urban decay primer potion is my fave - my eyeshadow never creases!


----------



## Pascal (Apr 20, 2006)

MAC Paints and Shadesticks all the way .............


----------



## astronaut (Apr 29, 2006)

I like to use the Too Faced Herbal Concealer. It's advertised as an eye concealor but it can also be used as a shadow base. Okay, okay, if any of you have used the Too Faced First Base or Second Base, many thinks it sucks and doesn't want to deal with another Too Faced base right? I tried second base and I thought it stunk too. But this one is good! It's very creamy and smooth and you don't get too much on your finger tips, allowing a smooth and even not overdoing it application. It just gives you the right amount. I can't explain it too well, you try it and see. It's like a second layer of skin. I love it sooo much. It's supposed to moisterize and slow aging too!


----------



## sindais (May 1, 2006)

Using mac prep and prime eyes atm .. not bad .. but i think if you have a bumpy eyelid then its hard to get a smooth layer of the primer on.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (May 1, 2006)

MAC Pre+Prime  and Stilife  Paint, Too faced e/s base , but before i use to just use ur good old cheapy brand Concealer stick


----------



## Ali253 (May 8, 2006)

Paints and UD Primer Potion are excellent.  In a pinch I've used the Wet & Wild cream shadows in the little tubes and those work quite well for like 99 cents!


----------



## Chelle (May 9, 2006)

I like Lumene, Works good for me.


----------



## bama_beauty (May 10, 2006)

Clinique touch tint for eyes cream. it works for me alright being that it's my first


----------



## Cherrie (May 20, 2006)

I dont exactly use an actual primer but I use the MAC shade sticks. Then i put my e/s over it. They last all day!!


----------



## XoXo (May 21, 2006)

Definately Urban Decay Primer Potion. Haven't found anything better.


----------



## luvme4me (May 21, 2006)

*Primer's to make pigments/eyeshadow pop?*

Does mac have like primer's to make eyeshadows and pigments stand out more? My friedn said she uses a yellow primer to make green pop on her eyes. Has anyone else heard of it?


----------



## asnbrb (May 21, 2006)

A lot of people use CCBs, shadesticks and paints as bases and they come in different colors.


----------



## luckyme (May 21, 2006)

MAC Paints are good or you could use UDPP as well


----------



## martygreene (May 21, 2006)

Try searching for the term "base" or "bases" in this forum for more info on this, but here are a few links that might help you out:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=40156
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=44824
http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=38882


----------



## a914butterfly (May 21, 2006)

Urban Decay's primer potion is excellent!!


----------



## BlahWah (May 21, 2006)

I've only got one paint and while it works well it just gets messy to use.  I'm standing by UD's PP and 2nding the above poster.  You won't regret it!

*edit* MAC shadesticks are also great if you're looking for a particular colour to pop, e.g. Shimmermint w/ Aquadisiac e/s or Kelly Green pigment.  Paints are great too, but again, I find them messy (or I just don't get the hang of it =P).


----------



## luvme4me (May 21, 2006)

I know what a primer is I use benfit but she mentioned thier are certain bases that make colors pop


----------



## bellaetoile (May 21, 2006)

use your primer, then a paint or a shadestick in a coordinating color, as suggested above. there are several threads about this..


----------



## ledonatella (May 21, 2006)

The best one I ever used was Too Faced first base especially for frosty shadows, second would be Aveda eye accent in Acacia.


----------



## Designergirl9 (May 21, 2006)

I third primer potion by urban decay


----------



## Summer (May 22, 2006)

UDPP doesn't make an eyeshadow pop in my opinion. It is too sheer for that. Though it's the ultimate best to keep shadow on, it does nothing for the color. I just got done with a tube of that and now I am trying paint in Bare Canvas to make the color of my shadow more vivid.


----------



## MargaretD (May 22, 2006)

Someone posted on makeupalley that the cream shade of the new liquid last makes colors pop and last a long time.


----------



## llucidity (May 22, 2006)

I don't think UDPP helps e/s pop either. IMO Shadestick in Beige-ing is fantastic for that purpose. Alternatively, Girlactik Pearl Base works great too since the texture is pretty similar to that of the shadesticks


----------



## Wontpayretail23 (May 22, 2006)

I agree that UDPP does not make eyeshadow pop. I've tried it and really wanted to like it but it didn't even work for me as an e/s base. I used MAC paints which dried out my eyelids too bad. I tried MAC cream colored bases and they made my lids an oily mess and mattified the eyeshadows. I didn't even want to try or like shade sticks, but they really bring out color and work excellent as an eyeshadow base. Try the blue shade stick under blue brown pigment and wow!


----------



## Colorqueen (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvme4me* 
_Does mac have like primer's to make eyeshadows and pigments stand out more? My friedn said she uses a yellow primer to make green pop on her eyes. Has anyone else heard of it?_

 
I use Fluidlines in different colors for bases- all of them are nice.  Then I layer with shadesticks occasionally for more intensity.  

I have just been experimenting with liquidlast as a base with pigments pressed into it before it sets because I can not wear makeup when my eyes water during allergy days.

Well, I am very impressed.  I might not want to do it daily, but it is a great option too.

BTW, I use FL as a light base under the liquidlast so that it removes a little more easily at night.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (May 22, 2006)

lots of people find too faced rubbish i am one of them i bought the first base primer its shimmery so it makes shadows have that extra sparkle but it wore off within a hour it was dreadful but id def say use something sparkly


----------



## dirtygirl (May 22, 2006)

Bare Canvas paint doesn't make eye shadow pop at all IMO (at least not on me or my friends), although it does act as an excellent neutral base.  I really like Pixel.  It's a shimmery silvery color that goes with almost anything and if you forget to put a highlight shade on (as i often do) it works great for that as well.  

Otherwise, I use a color near the shades that you're going to be using in order to really make it pop, like Mauvism or Caton Candy for pinks, fuschias, purples (and even some blues), etc.  

If you use a concealer brush to apply your paint, it tends to be a bit less messy, but i admit i'm still a big fan of my finger hehe.

best of luck!
dG


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2006)

The best way to make colors REALLY pop in my opinion is to use any paint as a base (take Bare Canvas for example) and then on top put a very light coat of CCB, but only along the lid area and not in the crease. This way your eyeshadow color will pop LIKE CRAZY and stay put all day! TRY IT! I swear by this.


----------



## REYNALD0C (May 22, 2006)

URBAN DECAY Primer Potion!!!  I got my sister to get a tube of this!  ahha first she was iffy, since she didnt wanna buy it since she didnt NEED it (since she had a kid, shes been spending money on her son and what not) But she tried it out, I told her how many people love this stuff and what not.. so she did! ahah I guess she put too much on one side so when she put on the eyeshadow it stayed and stuff!  She tried taking the lil part off on the side and it WOULDNT BUDGE!  Haha I looked at her and was like "TOLD YOU! this stuff works goood!"  She goes yeah it does, and bought it.  That night she was taking off her make up, and I looked at her and said um.. you still have eyeshadow on, she goes UGH! I know it stuck! I go see it works =]

long story short? BUY IT!


----------



## mspixieears (May 23, 2006)

Hmm, doesn't want to post my reply, here's take 2:

You might want to try Base Light (gold) paint or Chartru (warm yellow-toned green) paint as bases for green e/s?

I recall that Sumptuous Olive looked really silvery on me (go figure) but when I applied Naturalism (matte dark brown) as a base, the green was really obvious, I was really pleased! It's one of my fave paints but now discontinued. Though Deep Shadow is very similar.


----------



## lvgz (May 23, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *polobear45* 
_Urban Decay's is great !!! I cannot recommend it enough!!!_

 
i third/fourth/whatever that. that stuff is great. it comes on colorless also [so all it does is brighten/intensify the color of your eyeshadow..so you dont have to pack it on (for the shadows that never show up)].


----------



## deathontwolegs (May 25, 2006)

I use Urban Decay Eyshadow Primer Potion. I love it. I worked retrofit at Sephora (9pm-7am) and my eyeshadow looked just as good as it did when I put it on before work. I love it.


----------



## MACActress (May 25, 2006)

Bare Canvas all the way for me. I used to use Sea Me s/s when working with blues and greens and my eyeshadow would always be creased by lunchtime. But I've slept in bare canvas (not on purpose, to tired to remove my makeup one night) and my eyeshadow didn't crease until lunchtime the next day.


----------



## mac_addict06 (Jun 2, 2006)

i love mac paint in stilife! best thing ever!


----------



## petitsinge (Jun 4, 2006)

another one for UDPP or shadesticks


----------



## Serastar (Jun 8, 2006)

UD Primer Potion all the way.


----------



## Whitney Costner (Jun 8, 2006)

Urban Decay Primer Potion!

LOVE IT! 

I tried MAC Bare Canvas Paint, and was really disappointed. But the Urban Decay Primer Potion works so good! 

I couldn't ask for more!


----------



## DiamondGal (Jun 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canadiangirl_1117* 
_Urban Decay Primer Potion is the BEST thing I've ever used._

 
I agree. This stuff rocks!


----------



## stevoulina (Jun 11, 2006)

*ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base!!!*

ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base hands down!!!!I haven't tried UDPP,but ArtDeco Eyeshadow Base keeps my eyeshadow and eyeliner in TOP condition for 8 hours and even in 10 hours my eyemakeup looks ok!I have VERY oily lids though,so having my eye makeup on in top condition for 8 hours is a miracle!And it costs only around $7-8!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also like its jar packaging better than the tube packaging of UDPP!


----------



## Sesame (Jun 11, 2006)

My favourite is the Guerlain eyeshadow base. I find it keeps my eyeshadow where it should be and also is really gentle and moisturising on my lids.


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 11, 2006)

UDPP, I want to try Artdeco.... although if I have a similar color and want it to outlast going dancing/clubbing/concert.. I wear UDPP, a fluidline and then eyeshadow...


----------



## HelpI'mAddicted (Jun 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *canuck* 
_I also like MAC Bare Canvas Paint as a e/s primer._

 

I agree with this.  I use the Mac's bare canvas every day before putting on my shadow. It holds for the whole work day. I heart it...


----------



## ColourMyDreams (Jun 14, 2006)

I too am another UDPP lover!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I use Bare Canvas by MAC as well, but I'll use that as my everyday primer when I'm just going to the mall or under everyday type eyeshadow.

For big occassions or when I'm applying my shadow more creatively or with greater intensity I'll use UDPP.

My personal experiment:  Wearing bare canvas under one eye, then UDPP under the other eye, applying eyeshadow to both eyes (same colour/shade...think it was trax or something), then going to sleep (ewwww I know a very big NO-NO in my world but the makeup up was just on my eyes, and it _was_ in the name of science and makeup,
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). The next morning traces of the shadow applied over the MAC paint eye remained, whereas full shadow of the UDPP eye remained. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## Angelprint (Jun 14, 2006)

I actually just went through the whole ordeal of trying to pick an eyeshadow primer here: http://community.livejournal.com/mac....html#comments

I ended up choosing UD Primer Potion. I hope it works out well!


----------



## mskitchmas (Jun 17, 2006)

I want to thank you guys! I'm so glad I found Spektra. I have never been able to get my eye shadow to stop creasing and completely wearing off about 3 hours into the day. Because of your tips I tried out the UD Primer Potion and it rocks!!!!!!

Excellent product. I may have to buy several back-ups cause I would cry if they stopped making it.


----------



## Margotmurder (Jun 20, 2006)

I use bare canvas.. paints as a primer for shadow, and sometimes cant help using a little concealer as a primer as well, however I don't know if this happens for everyone but the pigments in the concealer sometimes change the shadow colors especially with darker colors like carbon and club. I'd stick to paints until the official P&P primer comes..


----------



## sewpunk (Jun 21, 2006)

I use Chanel eyeshadow base (Base Ombre A Paupieres) in beige and I really like it.  Since it's was a gift (and a little to expensive to repeat purchase) I only use it for crazy eyeshadow days.  Most other days I use my my MAC Studio Finish Conceler (NW20) like I do on the rest of my eye for conclement purposes but it kinda dries me out and makes my shadow crease.  (I have dry eyelids)

My next primer purchase will be UDPP.  Thanks for all the imput.


----------



## Life In Return (Jun 28, 2006)

*E/s Primers ?? Help!*

Are there any good primers out that are inexpensive, but good quality? I know a lot of you guys use MAC and Urban Decay, but my money is limited on makeup for now... so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL, any recommendations ?


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 28, 2006)

i really don't know of any inexpensive brands, but when you think about it, MAC paints really aren't that pricey b/c you only need such a small amount for each application. i've had my bare canvas for over a year and a half. and until a few months ago when i got untitled it was my one and only primer. are there any cco's near you? mine always has paints and they are about $5 off regular price. also, fluidlines are amazing bases, frostlite is a great one, i love it!

sorry i wasn't much help.

i know loreal has a drugstore shadow primer but i've never tried it. you can probably check makeupalley for reviews.

good luck!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 28, 2006)

Ulta has a shadow base for 6.50 or so I think and they often have sales for the Ulta line so if you catch it when it's 50% off or BOGOF then it would only be 3.25 or so for each! I havn't tried it before though...

It's on sale for 50% off right now! Yup, 3.25 each 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://www.ulta.com/control/product/~product_id=2103200

There's also a coupon for $3.50 off a $10.00 purchase so you can either print it for instore use or use coupon code *58198* for online use. HTH!


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 28, 2006)

there's a great thread here in the asked & answered forum:

http://specktra.net/showthread.php?t=42838


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jun 28, 2006)

L'Oreal makes a primer called Decrease, but it's not that great and its regular price is over $7. You can probably get a MAC paint here in the sale forum for the same price.


----------



## Life In Return (Jun 28, 2006)

I have paints, fluidlines and shadesticks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I wanted an actual thing like the UDPP... but thank you guys for the help and the link


----------



## lvgz (Jun 28, 2006)

yeah udpp works really well, and i think its only like 14 bucks? i dont remember too well, but its worth it


----------



## bellaetoile (Jun 29, 2006)

urban decay primer potion is only $14 or $16. save your money on the cheaper ones, and just wait until you can afford the UDPP. ulta's primer is a piece of shit, IMO, i ended up returning it, and l'oreal de-crease was similarly disappointing. it gets to a point where you waste so much money trying to find cheaper alternatives, and not succeeding, that you might as well have bought the original product in the first place. plus, UDPP lasts a loooooong time, because you use so little on each lid.


----------



## erad (Aug 3, 2006)

For eyeshadow primer I have found some really good, cheaper things. I like to use Almay Bright Eyes or Wet N Wild MegaEyes. They both make my shadows last all day without creasing (but I don't really have oily lids).


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 26, 2006)

the NYC conceler stick 
works sooo good i was really surprised 
and its super cheap


----------



## pinki3 (Sep 3, 2006)

u might think im crazy but i use E.L.F Shimmering Facial whip for $1. it works like wonders for me. even better than my DHC velvet skin coat.


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Stilife paint*

a tip from a MAC artist that has worked fabulous


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 4, 2006)

UDPP and/or Tan Ray Paint


----------



## shmoopy (Sep 6, 2006)

I am on my 3rd tube of urban decay primer potion.  Before i started uding this stuff, my lids would be oily and seriously creased by lunchtime at work.  I would have to wipe the eyeshadow off and have bare lids for the rest of the day.  granted, i used cheaper eyeshadow during this time too.  I would like to try something new though since there isn't too much product in the tube.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Sep 10, 2006)

i've been using paints but would like to find something that makes the colors more vibrant.


----------



## pjammer (Sep 27, 2006)

I can't live without UDPP, if its going to be a real long day, I will put paints over the UDPP and this works well for me!


----------



## ladybunnyuk (Oct 16, 2006)

I love using bare canvas in the paints, but its not suitable for all skin tones, F.Y..EYE  by Benefit Cosmetics is really good for the job, but is a little pricey


----------



## Katja (Oct 17, 2006)

*I just bought Stilife paint for a base... but find that I'm using it on my entire lid.  It's beautiful.  I wanted to try the UDPP, but I didn't even make it to Sephora after the MAC counter.*


----------



## lavnder (Oct 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 

 
_seriously, MAC paint in Bare Canvas is an EXCELLENT primer!_

 
I have to agree, it is excellent


----------



## Film_Noir (Oct 22, 2006)

Mary Kay's Eye Primer.


----------



## giz2000 (Oct 22, 2006)

UDPP..hands down.


----------



## TippyeMom (Dec 8, 2006)

*UD Primer Potion & Eyeshadows*

Problem - UDPP grabs the color (I know that's what it's supposed to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  But when I try to blend the color down it doesn't budge. (Ex. Nocturnelle used in the crease this morning and I looked like I had major purple eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Question - Is there an eyeshadow that works well as an all over to help with the blending of other (darker) colors?

My eye routine - blotting sheet swipped over eye lids (very oily), UDPP, and then eye colors (as basic as you get)


All advice and/or suggestions are ALWAYS greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## User67 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have this problem sometimes too & I use my fingers to blend colors that don't want to budge, it works much better than a brush sometimes.


----------



## malvidia (Dec 8, 2006)

i use another e/s base (artdeco) but i have the same problem... i solved it by putting base first and then lancome color dose which is creamy and helps the blending 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 HTH!


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I use UDPP too and I find it happening with really pigmented shadows (velvets, some frosts, hardly veluxe pearls tho), so what I do is apply a lighter shadow in the same colour family in the area where I want the darker one to be.  For example, I've been using Brill under Wait Till Dark and Da Bling! under Budding Beauty. That seems to help with blending without taking away from the colour.  Another MA suggested using Bisque e/s underneath but I haven't gotten it yet.  HTH!


----------



## mistella (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm liking Tony & Tina herbal eye primer.. I also use MAC shadestick Beigeing and Laura Mercier metallic eye creams


----------



## dromero (Dec 11, 2006)

I love UD primer potion.  It seems like the tube doesn't hold much, but I read somewhere that if you actually break apart the tube you get a lot more out of it.  I broke it apart and was able to fill a whole sample Mac jar.


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Dec 11, 2006)

Well UDPP creases on me.  So do shadesticks.  I'm going to try paints and fluidlines.


----------



## noangel (Dec 12, 2006)

tried both udpp and shadesticks.
both work but i prefer udpp, less of a tacky feeling.

anyway, i just got myself 2 bottles of udpp and it's my 1st time ever using them. (i live in a country where ud isn't available). any idea how many applications a bottle can last? 

thanks!


----------



## sharyn (Dec 12, 2006)

Paints are great, but you have to make sure that you got the right color... I sometimes use Stilife when I use colors like Shroom or Naked Lunch e/s.

If Artdeco is available where you live, you should definitely try their Eyeshadow Base. It lasts and lasts and lasts... and it costs less than 7 Euro. All of the reviews here on Specktra for that stuff were positive, it's my HG!


----------



## charismaticlime (Dec 12, 2006)

I've only tried UDPP and I love it.  I have yet to try Shadesticks, though.


----------



## lsperry (Dec 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noangel* 

 
_tried both udpp and shadesticks.
both work but i prefer udpp, less of a tacky feeling.

anyway, i just got myself 2 bottles of udpp and it's my 1st time ever using them. (i live in a country where ud isn't available). any idea how many applications a bottle can last? 

thanks!_

 
It lasts and lasts....I use it for about 3 months before removing the insert. Once that's removed, you'll find out there's a lot more product inside. So, altogether -- using it EVERY DAY -- it lasts anywhere from 6 to 7 months on me.

I bought 3 tubes February '06 and I just opened the 3rd tube Sunday. I didn't know about removing the insert until reading this info on Specktra. So, I threw out the 1st tube too soon in June. The 2nd tube lasted from June - December.


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 13, 2006)

I use Smashbox's "AntiShine" in Light for my shadow primer.  I don't use a primer for the rest of my face, but rather a cheapie foundation that seems to work better than my MAC did (Neutrogena CleanTint).  It helps with acne, too, so my face is almost always clear unless I go a few days without makeup (that happens from time to time).


----------



## baby_phat_phat (Dec 14, 2006)

urban decay primer potion has lasted me for so long...pull out the stopper when you think there isn't any left and you will be surprised!


----------



## txt_eva (Dec 14, 2006)

I love MAC shadestick Beige-ing works wonders for me


----------



## cno64 (Dec 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mskitchmas* 

 
_Excellent product. I may have to buy several back-ups cause I would cry if they stopped making it._

 
Good idea. 
I've been using it for several years now, and there's an irritating tendency for that product to go out of stock. So it's an excellent idea to never run _completely_ out.


----------



## daydreamerdelux (Dec 14, 2006)

HI EVERBODY I AM NEW TO SPECKTRA!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW WHAT IS BETTER AS AN EYE SHADOW BASE THE SHADESTICKS OR THE MAC PAINTS ,AND WITCH ARE THE BEST COLOR COMBOS FOR PIGMENTS AND EYESHADOWS MIXED
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






I WOULD BE VERY THANKFUL FOR ANY SORT OF ADVICE!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DAYDREAMERDELUX .BYE SEE YA!


----------



## tadzio79 (Dec 15, 2006)

Udpp!!!


----------



## applefrite (Dec 22, 2006)

I use Primer Potion of Urban Decay .


----------



## elizabeth103089 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Best eye primer..*

I had the worst creasing problem ever! My eyeliner would go into my crease because I basically have no lid. But I found that MAC eye paint in either bare canvas; for a neutral beige color, or stilife; for more of a shimmer, works GREAT!


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jan 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glassjaw326* 

 
_The cream colour bases are awesoem as well.._

 

Yes they are I just got Bronze Cream Color Base, it is the best base I've tried so far. I've tried urban Decay PP and MAC Paints but nothing works as well as Cream Color Base. I'm going to get Shell soon.


----------



## Vale (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Mac paint Stilife or Art Decò eyes base


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Paint in Bare Canvas for everything and when I am using a glittery eyeshadow or pigment I really want to stick I use a shade stick in beige-ing. I find the glitter stuff tends to stick better and I get less fallout


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

wow, i have tried paints, shadesticks, ccbs, udpp, ugh... none of them are GREAT. the shadestick is so hard to apply for me. i guess if i HAD to choose, i'd choose paints.


----------



## meggie2006 (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I am currently loving MAC paints, in bare canvas. I tried the Prep+Prime eye, and honestly i thought it was crap.
Unfoutunatly where i live, the closest sephora is about 3+ hours from me, and the nearest MAC is only 1 or less, so mac wins!


----------



## Matrix_doll (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've tried Paints, shade sticks, prep+prime, conc.,found. even creme color bases by MAC. It all depends on the look your going for. paints are the best for me but you have to work fast because when they fully dry it's harder to blend. shadesticks are a lil messy if you wanna mix it with pigments it's better for that. prep+prime can make your makeup look a lil cheap. concelar + foundations are cool like paints also. The creme color bases are good but just don't go too far up into crease when you put it on and it does fade so watch out your gonna end up having to touch up your make up. So what would I use. Mac paints what ever paint goes with your e/s.


----------



## tdm (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use MAC Prep and Prime, Urban Decay Primer Potion, MAC Paint Tan Ray. My fav is Tan Ray, it is very sheer on my skin.


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i just bought mac's eye base. the only reason i bought it was because all you girls talk about how much longer and better the e/s is with it. and i also went to the mac class in sac this past sat... and he said that its really good... [but we all know they're just trying to sell] but so far i like. no creasing in shadow so far, and the colors are more vibrant since they arent being sucked into my skin! i likey!


----------



## Ekstasy (Feb 16, 2007)

*An eyelid primer for very humid weather?*

So at the moment I'm just Bare Canvas as a base, however after some hours, my shadows will normally crease. There are a few instances where they haven't budged, but those days are one in a hundred. It also doesn't help that I have oily skin.
I have heard of the primer by Urban Decay, and I spotted one by L'oreal in a drug store...
Let me know what you'd reccommend! I want to be crease free!


----------



## liltweekstar (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: An eyelid primer for very humid weather?*

You should definitely get the UDPP!  It helped make my makeup last pretty much all day (think 6:30 am till 10 pm) and in warm weather.  My eye makeup looked just as fresh as it did when I left the house.  Good stuff!


----------



## Hawkeye (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: An eyelid primer for very humid weather?*

how much Bare Canvas do you put on? 

The reason I ask is because I'm in GA and that's very humid here- like horrifically humid sometimes- I've been to Hawaii and where I live it's just as humid it seems! (Or maybe I got Hawaii on a good day?) LOL

Either way- UDPP really dries my eyelids out badly, and the thing about the MAC Bare Canvas is you have to apply a VERY VERY VERY Small amount on the eyelid for it to actually act as a primer. If you apply too much it will crease but if you apply just a tiny bit it won't. It's crazy I know


----------



## Ekstasy (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: An eyelid primer for very humid weather?*

Haha, it's quite possible.
Yep, I use a small amount of paint as well, but maybe I'll try it even lighter, hehe. I think I will check out UDPP, though. I gotta see what all the rave is all about.
Thanks so much, guys!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC's bare canvas but dont apply too much cus then it'll negate the non oily feeling....;(


----------



## 9Chickweed (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Don't laugh, but my favorite primer ever is Mary Kay's Triple Eye Enhancer, which is now discontinued.  My eyeshadow lasts forever with this stuff


----------



## mommamacgurl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

udpp is my favorite! i also have tan ray paint, mac prep and prime and regular mac concealer and shade sticks but i find myself reaching for the udpp everyday.


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have this Burts Bee concealer that I use for under eye and eye primer as well, it works great!


----------



## Eugenia (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *9Chickweed* 

 
_Don't laugh, but my favorite primer ever is Mary Kay's Triple Eye Enhancer, which is now discontinued. My eyeshadow lasts forever with this stuff _

 
I'm not laughing at all. In fact, I'm going to dig this out and use it again!


----------



## huggablesecret (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

For me, Urban Decay Primer Potion, but I really want to try Beige-ing shadestick!


----------



## n_c (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use UDPP then MAC's eye prep-n-prime on top and Im good to go...I found that using those two products in that order is best since UDPP alone make shadows hard to blend.


----------



## chiaberry (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Do you need to use both - can you use prep & prime for eyes on its own as a primer?


----------



## REYNALD0C (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have a question, what primer would hold onto glitter the best?  i mean like GLITTER! (make up not arts and crafts) hahahaha.


----------



## cherryice (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Right now it's UDPP, but I just placed an order for Senna's primer, since my eyelids get a little crepey in the corners and the UD can sometimes accentuate that.  The Senna is supposed to be created just for that problem.

We'll see how it goes!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *REYNALD0C* 

 
_I have a question, what primer would hold onto glitter the best?  i mean like GLITTER! (make up not arts and crafts) hahahaha._

 
Water Base Mixing Medium


----------



## Chanel_MAC (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP!  Although, I've been told Lumene's is the exact same... At least the same feel, payoff, etc.  I do need to get my hands on more Shadesticks though!


----------



## aliminx (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UD Primer Potion....as to those saying that you don't get a lot...use it until you think you're out, then pop off the plastic circle that is on top of the bottle...you'll get a lot more out.  UDPP is absolutely the best thing ever.

Whatever you do, don't use Lancome's base.  I worked for them, and I HATE HATE HATE it.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

HIP Eye Color Extender
It works like a dream, especially at holding pigments and glitter.


----------



## miss_emc (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion is the best stuff i've ever tried, i wish i could say the same about MAC paints and shadesticks but they have nothing on UDPP.


----------



## zaralovesmac (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'm not very experienced in this department but one of the MA's at my MAC counter recommended using concealer and a few dabs of brulé shadow.She only recommended the prep+prime for really oily lids.Have to say I've had no complaints so far...works great!


----------



## screeema (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP for me too!!


----------



## noellethediva (Mar 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've noticed that in the colder months I use paints more as a base, and when it's warmer shadesticks, depending on what colors I wear on my eye I wear a matching one or my old standby beige-ing.  When it is especially hot and I'm prone to more creasing I use UDPP.  It's the best but makes it harder to blend for me, so I don't reach for it as often as paints and shadesticks.


----------



## Peach_patch (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

for those of you who prefer the UDPP over the paints - will you tell me why? I never get creasing with paints and I'm in Canada and you can't buy UD here in retail stores


----------



## shabdebaz (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

You can buy UDPP at Sephora here in Canada.  If paints work great for you, then stick with paints.  Like people have said, blending over UDPP is a little challenging.


----------



## emilyjoy (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'm using Laura Gellar Eye Spackle right now, but its got a little too much color to it. It works great, though, otherwise.


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Peach_patch* 

 
_for those of you who prefer the UDPP over the paints - will you tell me why? I never get creasing with paints and I'm in Canada and you can't buy UD here in retail stores 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I wouldn't dare wear paints in the summer with Texas/Louisiana humidity, for one. Although they are less drying than UDPP, for the same price---actually cheaper, I would rather go with the product that I know works for me.


----------



## Sugarplum fairy (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UD primer potion for me too


----------



## Electro Chic (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love UDPP and Shadesticks


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Eye primer question*

I use UDPP under my MAC eyeshadows

my question is do u put on all ur foundation on first then the UDPP & the eyeshadow or vice versa?


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

Its all about personal preference. Some people do their foundation first and if they're worried about fallout they pack a ton of loose powder under their eyes and wipe it away. I do it last cuz I'm usually in a rush so its just easier to wipe fallout off and then put foundation on.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

I put my foundation on first, then concealer, then primer, then of course e/s. But it is really all about personal preference.


----------



## LadyC23 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I put my foundation on first, then concealer, then primer, then of course e/s. But it is really all about personal preference._

 
I do the same thing.


----------



## Aussiechick28 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

I do my eye makeup first, then my foundation.  The loose powder thing never works for me, and i don't like risking ruining my foundation if i screw up my eye mkeup.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*






 with thelove4tequila and LadyC23


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

Foundation, then I do the eyes (primer first, then eyemakeup), then I do my lips.


----------



## katiecarnage (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

foundation (but not on my lids) and then UDPP and then shadows.


----------



## Taj (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Eye primer question*

foundation lightly on lids (usually the leftover on sponge/finger/brush), primer, shadow, then powder


----------



## txdixie (Apr 19, 2007)

*Favorite Primer?*

Hey guys, I am looking for recommendations on the best foundation and/or eye-lid primer.  I don't want to spend the money till I know which ones work best!!  Thanks!

sorry.....just read other post before mine!!  lol


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

Urban Decay Primer Potion
Smashbox Primer for the face.


----------



## lvgz (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

urban decay potion primer [UDPP] or mac paints for eyes
and i would go with smashbox primer for face


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

I personally love the UD Primer Potion. I've heard so many great reviews on this and just recently purchased it. Love this eye primer!

I've just tried Smashbox Photo Finish Face Primer with Dermaxyl. It helps to apply your foundation smoother. It works great for me.


----------



## Lady_V (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

I dont use a foundation primer, but I do use an eyeshadow primer by Urban Decay. I believe its called Urban Decay Primer Potion, a friend of mine recommended it for me and I've been in love every since.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

UDPP for shadow primer.
english ideas face primer or smashbox photo finish primer


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

I use MAC Prep + Prime Eye & it's great at preventing my e/s from creasing as the day progresses. I just started using MAC Prep + Prime Face about a week ago & it works really well to create a smooth canvas for makeup application. If you normally use a lot of foundation, you'll notice that a little will go a lot farther when applied over primed skin vs. unprimed skin. Even w/ face primer though, my makeup never seems to last as long as I'd like it to. PS, I have MAC Prep + Prime Lip too and I highly recommend it!


----------



## minerva (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

I've tried Smashbox's photo finish, and though I did like how it felt, I found out that it clogs pores. I've recently switched to Laura Mercier's oil-free foundation primer, and I love it!


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

Ditto on the Urban Decay primer for the eyes!


----------



## FabWineTastings (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite Primer?*

For foundation primer, I use Clarins Instant Smooth.  And for eyeshadow primer, I use Urban Decay Potion Primer. I love them both!


----------



## madamepink78 (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UD Primer Potion is def a keeper!


----------



## xiahe (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i used MAC paint for awhile, but then i learned the WnW cream shadows are just as good =]


----------



## ExquisiteImages (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Thumbs up for Urban Decay's Primer Potion


----------



## SerenityRaine (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP now if they made a version that was tearproof for those allergy days! 

FYI - better stock up b4 Friday UDPP is goin from 15 to 22


----------



## iluvmac (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

My favourite primer is Paint in Sublime Culture.
XXX & OOO


----------



## me_jelly (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Mac paints work the best for me


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_UDPP now if they made a version that was tearproof for those allergy days! 

FYI - better stock up b4 Friday UDPP is goin from 15 to 22_

 

Tell me about it! I had that problem today! My makeup looked so nice except for this area beside my right eye where it had all been "washed away"!


----------



## lilmzkimmylady (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i have excessively watery and oily eyelids, so i ended up falling in love with lancome's eyeshadow base (ombre perfecteur). it stays matte all day (literally 12+ hours). and as the other girls said, udpp is good as well.


----------



## missmacqtr (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay


----------



## starangel2383 (May 31, 2007)

*what is the best e/s base?*

ladies and gentlemen, 

i need your help. i have yet to find the perfect eyeshadow base for my eyelids. i want something that will not leave crease marks at all because with my eyes and skin, it tends to be a little oily in some places and dry in other spots. my eyelids always seem to be more towards the slightly oily but not really and i want to find a great base for all my wonderful shadows that i have. i am currently using Benefit's FYeyes and it works okay but i just wanted to know if there was anything better out there in makeup land.


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

Hiya, there are plenty of threads that cover this. Do a search chica!!!lol BTW I use Urban Decay Primer Potion - UDPP


----------



## MAC is love (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

yup, i agree with the above. there have been a lot of topics about this. i used benefit's fy eye & i love it. make sure you let it dry on your eyelids for 30 seconds though, or else you run the risk of creasing your e/s


----------



## iluvmac (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I use Mac Paint in Sublime Culture.
XXX&OOO


----------



## lotus (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

i would have to say urban decay's primer potion! it's a great primer that will allow your eyeshadows to last until you wash it off. just apply a small amount (size of a grain of rice) onto your ring finger and blend it with another finger. apply it onto your eye lid, most times i just apply it right above the lashline to the crease. it's best to apply a wash over the primer if you want to blend a few shadows together. this will create a barrier between the primer and your other shadows. if you have any dry flakies around the eyes, a good eye cream will do. you can apply it under the primer, but allow it to soak in a bit. 

i also use mac paints, which is another good product. it comes in an array of colors, so you can use it alone or as a base. untitled or bare would be best for a base. good luck!


----------



## chipmunkvoice (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

Argh.. i have the exact same problem. Can anyone recommend something other than Urban Decay's Primer Potion .... unfortunately we dont have that in Australia but oooone day i shall get my hands on it and i'll stock up hohohoho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've tried shadesticks and paints but they dont work as well on me and tend to crease still. I'm not too sure about Benefits F.Y.Eye as from the reviews i've read, people either love it or absolutely hate it.


----------



## saspearia (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I tend to use my foundation which isn't so good. I was going to buy Prep n Prime, is that any good?


----------



## User49 (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I like Urban Decay Primer Potion. And bare canvas mac paint was what i used before i discovered how good pp is! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Benefit Lemonaid works as well!


----------



## melliquor (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I use a variety of different things.  UDPP is really good but it is sometimes hard to blend in your shadows.  Paints is really got but I always blend this into my skin first with a brush.  You can use any colour that you want with the paints.  I usually use a paint that is in the same colour family is my eyeshadow.  Shadestick is awesome as well but again you need to blend it really good before applying e/s because this does crease if you don't.  I just use any brush after I apply it on my lid to blend it together.  I have also used vaseline which is awesome.  it makes the colours vibrant and doesn't crease.  If you use any soap or moisturiser on your eyes in the morning, you need to make sure you let it soak in first.  I usually wait 5 minutes before i start my makeup.


----------



## madkitty (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I always use urban decay primer potion and bare canvas paint


----------



## surfdiva (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I like UDPP but I find it hard to blend eyeshadows when I use it alone. Sometimes I'll use UDPP and then apply MAC paint on top. I'm on a Laura Mercier kick, so lately I've been using their Eye Basics in Caramel for a primer for days when I wear MAC neutrals. It's a powder shadow that grabs onto color and I can still blend easily.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I like Too Faced Base 1 or MAC Bare Canvas Paint. 

Too Faced has a more silky base, with a hint of shimmer, and my eyelids are pretty oily but at least it doesn't crease. I use it with my more shiny (veluxe pearl, lustre, satin, etc..) shadows.

MAC Bare Canvas is more matte and is only beige w/ light shimmer. I find that it looks best when I want a more "matte" look. The shadows blend waaay easy over it and don't crease.


----------



## aquadisia (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

.


----------



## ptamelissa (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

Im a huge fan of urban decay primer potion


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 31, 2007)

*Re: what is the best e/s base?*

I use UDPP only, but I used to use a loose powder. I wouldn't get as long wearing as I do with UDPP, but it did work better than just bare eyelids.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC paint in Bare Canvas = amazing!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jul 1, 2007)

*Eye primers*

Ok so I have tried Mac Bare Canvas paint, Vaselline, and most recently to my dismay UDPP..

I was really excited about using UDPP because of its great reviews ..but I have used it a few days now...and Noticed my eyeshadow creasing and fading out more rapidly than when I use any of the other primers I own.

Vaseline I absolutely love the vibrant results i get from using vaseline but it only lasts a bit longer than UDPP.

Bare canvas paint  is the best for me personally in making my shadow last the longest ..but it doesn't give me the color payoff in my shadows like vaseline does.

so basically is there any other primer out there that i should try?

I guess I have oily skin ...I didnt think it was that oily but seeing as my eyeshadow doesnt last more than 5 or so hours ..im begining to think i am pretty damn oily lol.

I moisturize my skin but i skip my eye area normally. 

any suggestions on another primer besides the 3 i mentioned ?


Grazie ...


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Eye primers*

Here's a few more: eye kohls, paintsticks, fluidline, liquidlasts, any type of cream eye shadows (I love Urban Decay), a cream eye shadow pencil, skinmarket shimmy fix if you can find it........
Also when using a paint I have the same problem, so I use it quickly before it drys & make sure to pack on the color before blending it.


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Jul 1, 2007)

*Re: Eye primers*

Have you tried shadesticks? Beige-ing shadestick is a great neutral, and I used that daily before I discovered UDPP...  and now I switch back and forth!


----------



## malvidia (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Eye primers*

you can find some more primers here, and i also know that fyrinnae has one but can't tell anything about it. i have tried artdeco and udpp. artdeco is absolutely my favourite 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Eye primers*

Benefit Lemonaid!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Eye primers*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanlilyfairy* 

 
_ 


Bare canvas paint is the best for me personally in making my shadow last the longest ..but it doesn't give me the color payoff in my shadows like vaseline does.
_

 
If you wish to have a good colour payoff try patting the eyeshadow on, rather than "brushing" or sweeping it on, especially with shadows that are Veluxe, Matte, Satin, or Velvet.


----------



## Moxy (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Have any of you tried Art Deco's Eye shadow base? People say it's not as good as Urban Decay's Potion but... i put it on in the morning and in 15, 16 hours the eyeshadow is still there and looks like it's been applied 10 minutes ago. You can't get any beter than that, at least in my case. And it's not that expensieve either.


----------



## anaaliyahfan03 (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Mac Shadesticks, Mac Paints, Or My Fav...urban Decay Primer Potion!


----------



## thelilprincess (Jul 3, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

here's something on primers (UDPP, Artdeco e/s base, and Lumene eye m/u base), mac paints, and WnW eyeshadow....http://www.associatedcontent.com/art..._creasing.html

i've never tried primers. I've used Mac Paint in Bamboom but still got e/s creasing. I've used shadesticks - which is fun because it can intensify e/s or change the color a little, too - but again, i still get some creasing. i don't think i have greasy lids, but i do get a little oily there as well as my t zone.

i have someone here who offered to CP me the Artdeco - that article i linked to states that it makes the e/s waterproof! that's kinda cool if i decide to go to the pool or beach and don't want to go "naked face"


----------



## Cruzpop (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

My eyelids get really oily and so my eyeshadow tends to crease like crazy but lately (since I ran out of UDPP ) I use Frostlite fluidline with Beig-ing shadestick on top of that, as a base. My eyeshadow lasts REALLY long.

What I do is:
1. Use a small (clean) fluff eyeshadow brush and grab a little bit of the fluidline and gently pat in on your eyelids and pat more of the fluidline on your crease.

2. Then take your shadestick and gently stroke it over where you over the fluidline. 

I use to only use fluidline as a base and I use to apply it with my fingers but I found out the natural, oils in your fingers, kind of 'melts' the fluidline and that's probably why my eyeshadow use to crease.

so by using a brush to apply my base, my eyeshadow really sticks on for a long time. yeah i hope that helps!


----------



## s0damnbeautiful (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

I've used both shadesticks & UDPP and both work very well for me! I wait tables, and my make up still looks great after a 12 or 13 hour day of sweating and smiling at people! haha


----------



## mary peterson (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

urban decay primer potion works great


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

i really like using revlon eyeglides as a base. It makes my shadows last all day.


----------



## lipshock (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Going to sound like a broken record here: Urban Decay Primer Potion and MAC shadesticks.  I use the PP as a base coat allover my eye area and then a shadestick of a colour that goes with my eyeshadow on the eyelid/slightly in the crease area to intensify the colour.


----------



## MisaMayah (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Another Vote for Urban Decay Primer Potion!!!
I bought it after reading so many good reviews of it on Specktra..definitely worth it. My eyeshadow usually slips off during the day and disappears especially in the middle of my eyelid but when I used this it stayed on all day =0)

I don't think foundation/powder/concealer alone can do the same.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Art Deco Eye Primer and UDPP


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

i use MAC Paints in Stilife and Base Light regularly and UD Primer Potion on occasion (still skeptical about all the silicones that may possibly break me out). I recently went to a MAC Technique class and we were told that Frostlite fluidline works as an excellent base as well.


----------



## MsButterfli (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

loreal HIP eyeshadow extender


----------



## Vespcat (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay Primer Potion is my HG product, my eyeshadow stays vibrant and perfect aaallll day!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

I really like diorskin icone.







my apologies for the large image >.>

but I love it. I have in in transparent [001],
and my eyeshadow will last for ages.

I also like Wet n Wild's Mega Eyes Cream Eyeshadow in Champagne Toast.







it lasts a REALLY long time,
and its cheap! I got mine for 1.99 at kmart. =D

hth!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mary peterson* 

 
_urban decay primer potion works great_

 
ditto.  i guarantee it will make your eye make up budge proof.


----------



## Jill35 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Urban Decay Potion Primer is the best IMO


----------



## breathless (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i use udpp or ultima II fade not crease not


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

I've been doing some experimenting on myself these days - inspired by all this discussion of eye shadow primer/base.

I tried this today and it has worked like a charm. 

>>>I based my eyes with MAC Gloss (after foundation, but before powder as I am a staunch foundation before eyes person).  I applied Studio Fix over it then did the e/s.  

It has lasted all day, I did my make-up just before 3 this afternoon and I'm posting at nearly 4am and it's still in place, no creases.  The color pay-off was incredible!  Try it!


----------



## hunnybun (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_

>>>I based my eyes with MAC Gloss (after foundation, but before powder as I am a staunch foundation before eyes person).  I applied Studio Fix over it then did the e/s.  






_

 
Interesting.  studio fix powder or fluid?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Studio Fix.


----------



## User49 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

My favorite is urban decay primer potion and i have tried quite a few different ones!


----------



## hardcore_harlot (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love Urban Decay primer potion but ive never tried bare canvas paint so i definately will be. I'm not that interested in trying the Prep'n'Prime eye for some reason. I dont see that it will be much better considering the reviews ive heard


----------



## jakluk4 (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP here as well....or MAC paint in Untitled


----------



## lobsteriffic (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

after all the rave reviews here i finally hopped on the UDPP bandwagon...and I'm in love!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have not used UDPP yet, but I like Prep + Prime Eye in Light.  (imo, that is not my shade, but brighter e/s shows up better).  In the summer, I use a fluidline or stila shadow pot over the Prep+Prime because my e/s will crease like a mothatrucka!!


----------



## LipstickLez (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Alright have mercy on me because I'm a budding baby makeup-ette, so here goes:

I'm just experimenting with eye primer; I got some magrittes. I put it on my eyelid and found  it made all my shadows dramatically lighter.

The next day I figured I must have put too much on, so I went a lot lighter on it. Well my shadow was true to color, but I definitely didn't experience the "lasts all day" part!

What am I doing wrong ladies? 

*full disclosure: I'm applying with my fingers and I have somewhat oily lids. I also have been rubbing my eyes a bit to allergies - but not that much!*


----------



## captodometer (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I really like Prep and Prime eye; I use Dark.  I apply it with a concealor brush; it lasts all day and doesn't crease on me.


----------



## Graziella*K (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

My HG primer is beige-ing shadestick for a neutral base... I use it almost everyday ! 

I love the other shadesticks too depending on the effects I wanna achieve and I recently discovered paints in mauvism and pixel which I'm very pleased with ! 

xoxoGraziellaxoxo


----------



## SweetConcoction (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Loreal Decrease works fine for me!  And better that the Primer Potion


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jul 14, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

*I've tried soooo many primers, it's not even funny. I tend to have oily eye lids after just a few short hours so a decent primer is VITAL. After much looking I have found that Urban Decay Primer Potion does the job for me. My makeup lasts all day and night and never creases. I can't live without it!!!*


----------



## kittykupkake (Jul 18, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love UDPP. I never thought it would make a difference but it does! Definitely an HG here


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC Shadesticks! I use them under EVERYTHING!!! Plus I can draw my shape easily with them! I am a firm believer in shadesticks!!!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykupkake* 

 
_I love UDPP. I never thought it would make a difference but it does! Definitely an HG here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I bought it and I hated it. :/ I returned it. I'm in love with my shadesticks.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP, i have really oili skin and eyeshadows on my doesnt last the whole day. But UDPP changed all that, up until in the wee hours of the morning my ES is still there!


----------



## Asphyxia (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP no doubt.


----------



## candied (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i love my UDPP, HG for me as well


----------



## BronzedVampy (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay is my HG primer there is not doubt this is the best eye shadow primer ever and also great to use under eyes to set lower liner.


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I also have to say Urban Decay Primer PotionI have used a lot of different primers in the past and this one just does not compare.


----------



## Kuuipo (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay's is very good,but it tries out my lids and makes them itch. It smells like house paint. L'Oreal's base made my shadows look duller. I use Two Faced First Base on all my shimmer shadows. Not only does the color stay on and not fade or crease,but I don't wind up with dust on my glasses.....Sometimes I use layers of Rimmel crayons with powder shadow atop-especially in the crease and under the eye for a Stevie Nicks look. I also like contrasting creame shadows under powder shadows


----------



## lil.white.lie (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Maybe I should try UDPP since it's such a HG for so many people, but I'm really pleased with the results I get from Bare Canvas paint and various shadesticks...I spend a lot of time drawing so I guess the feeling of a "pencil" in my hand feels good and natural hehe.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Milk of Magnesia


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Neutrogena soothing eye tints. It  works really well but i definately wanna try some urban decay PP. I'll probably get some this weekend while i'm out in the bay area.


----------



## aprilprincesse (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use UDPP but seeing as how I'm running low and people have been raving about the new paint pots as bases, I'm going to give that a try next.


----------



## xxluverxx (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i  bought MAC paintpot in 'Painterly' yesterday and it is just awesome, its definately better than the previous paints, does not crease and it brings out your e/s' colors vibrantly, its a musthave.  I also use Urban Decay's Primer Potion.  For those who have undereye circles and also a darker shade on the eyelid this stuff lighten's up your eyes.  It's a light formula and lasts through the day.


----------



## TenaE (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Have to agree w/everyone on the Urban Decay primer potion and the Mac paints. Can 't wait to try the new paint pots too!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 13, 2007)

*Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

i know this sounds retarded, but i got the primer potion...probably almost a year ago (wow) and i hardly ever use a primer on my eyes anyways, but i have trouble using this.

the first time i put it on, i let it dry first, which makes me a retard I guess, because my eyeshadow looked the same (no more vibrant...it was like i hadn't put nething on my eyes)

the second time, i applied the primer, and rushed to put the eyeshadow on so the primer wouldn't dry but after i was all done, my shadow wasn't smooth and perfect, it was kind of lumpy looking in certain spots...it looked vibrant but gross, in a way.

i have only used it maybe 3 or 4 times because i'd rather go without it since I'm not exactly sure what I'm doing wrong lol. It shouldnt be THAT hard to use a freakin primer, but in my case it is

help me please lol thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

You just need a little dab...not too much.  I don't know if it helps with making the colors more vibrant, but it's used to prevent creasing & helps your shadows adhere better.  Also, wait a minute or so until it drys, don't use it wet.


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

Dab only a THIN layer on the eyes, then smooth it out with your fingers - I find that this works the best for preventing creasing and helping the colors intensify as much as possible


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

I agree with the above posts. I use a tiny amount and rub it in completely.


----------



## panda0410 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

Agreed above from both posters - just use a little bit and dont use it wet. If you use too much you wont be able to blend very well and goes a little chalky, if you use it wet you will get lumpy muddy looking eyeshadow. Use it dry and use less of it is the key


----------



## Lollie (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

Hi Cantaffordmac...I'm glad you posted this question as I've been having the same problem! I guess I just use too much, because applying my e/s is very difficult when I've applied the primer! Pigments are ok, but e/s...


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Primer Potion--I don't know how to apply!!!*

thanks everyone!! now i can finally put that year old primer to good use lol


----------



## Doowop (Aug 18, 2007)

*Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I was at MAC the other day and I told a BA how shadestick doesn't work for my lids as an eye shadow base as my liner smudges. I asked about paint and she said creamy products don't work on oily lids. Is that true? Because I am interested in buying Sephora's fixing base and it's creamy, will it work for me? What about UDPP which is great for all lids type?


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

This is soooo true. When I first purchased my Bamboo paint, I didn't know that it wasn't for oily lids....but it really is. I found better success with Shadesticks though, but if that doesn't work well for you either then the UDPP is definitely the one for you. I keep playing around with different primers and bases and UPDD is the one I always go back to. It just doesn't fail! I've got oily lids and lasts alll day in Florida's humidity.


----------



## Hilly (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have oily lids and I prefer paint over shadsticks. But my favorite base has been either vasaline or Two Faced- First base. HTH. UDPP is ok too


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have oily lids as well and for the past 4 days I have been experimenting with different bases. 1) Paint 2) Shadestick 3) Fluidliners and 4) UDPP. My results:

Best out of all four was UDPP. After at least 8 hours out and about, my e/s didn't crease or fade in the crease area at all. Color was still vibrant on entire eyelid.

Least best was the Paint! After all day out, it creased. Not as much as if I didn't use a base at all, but it was def noticeable.

Shadesticks and Fluidliners I would give a tie. (Well maybe Shadesticks alittle better than f/l)  Niether creased but color did fade near the outer crease of my lid. Not a major fade but it was there none the less. I probably wouldn't have noticed if I wasn't looking. 

Tomorrow I'm gonna do the Paint Pot and then Liquidlast Liners. 

So I would got with UDPP for oily lids, then Shadesticks and or Fluidliners, and lastly Paints.

It sucks because I have a brand new Paint that I don't want to use now. Poo.

**Edit**
Paint Pots creased major on me! Still not as bad as Paints but my e/s faded and had creaseage! (I know that's not a word but I like it. lol) I'm soooo sad because I really like the idea of Paint Pot because there are so many nice colors!

Anywho, not surprisingly Liquidlast Liners didn't crease or fade at all. Even though its not marketed as a e/s base it works well. Kinda tricky/tacky to work with but I like it.


----------



## me_jelly (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have extremely oily lids and I actually LOVE paints - e/s never crease when I use it - I've actually heard a lot of people with dryer lids say that Paints dry out their eyelids.  UDPP is also good, but I still prefer paints over UDPP (as blending with UDPP is a bit of a hassle).


----------



## Taj (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I hv oily lids as well, and here are my solutions:
I use powder shadow over shadesticks, and they stay put all day + the colour *pop* as well.
Painterly is so matte and works wonder for the oily eye lids.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have oily lids and I love Paints.  They don't crease on me whereas UDPP and Shadesticks do.


----------



## makeba (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i have tried mac prep and prime for eyes and it did nothing for me. i then tried the paints and absolutely love how my eyeshadows stay in place!!! after long 8hours at work my eyeshadows did not budge!


----------



## kblakes (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have oily lids and the only way to get my eye makeup to stay is to use a layer of udpp and then a layer of paint.  I can't use just one or the other it won't last the day.


----------



## sitasati (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kblakes* 

 
_I have oily lids and the only way to get my eye makeup to stay is to use a layer of udpp and then a layer of paint. I can't use just one or the other it won't last the day._

 
Really? I tried that the last two days and it did crease..whereas if I do just UDPP my shadow stays in place ..its weird. The paints crease on me..and I have three colors now. I love my artifact, will never part with it. But I guess greenstroke and delft will have to go.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I use UDPP and Prime & Prep for eyes as an over all shadow base.  If I want to intensify colors, then I'll use a Shadestick, shadow crayon, paint, etc. for that purpose and I don't get creasing.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *me_jelly* 

 
_ but I still prefer paints over UDPP (as blending with UDPP is a bit of a hassle)._

 
Very true.  I always have to use a base shadow shade over UDPP so that I can actually blend my other colors because anything going directly over that primer isn't moving anywhere.


----------



## aziajs (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_Really? I tried that the last two days and it did crease..whereas if I do just UDPP my shadow stays in place ..its weird. The paints crease on me..and I have three colors now. I love my artifact, will never part with it. But I guess greenstroke and delft will have to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
So you used paint pots and not paints??


----------



## Doowop (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

is it necessary then to have a base eyeshadow over a cream eye product?


----------



## MiCHiE (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have oily lids and I use a tiny amount UDPP.


----------



## kblakes (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sitasati* 

 
_Really? I tried that the last two days and it did crease..whereas if I do just UDPP my shadow stays in place ..its weird. The paints crease on me..and I have three colors now. I love my artifact, will never part with it. But I guess greenstroke and delft will have to go. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I use the paints that are in the tubes. I haven't tried the paint pots yet to know how it works with the udpp.


----------



## wahine (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I heart ARTDECO Eyeshadow Base. This works better than UDPP for me and is hella cheap at about $7 (in the Philippines).


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC paint pot in bare study


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I use UDPP or ArtDeco eyeshadow base with paints, shadestick or fluidline on top. My lids are super oily but this makes my e/s stay put.


----------



## rouquinne (Aug 26, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i have really oily lids and paints work really well for me.  i've also never had trouble with using a Shadestick as a base.

the only other thing i use is Benefit Lemon Aid - and i get GREAT staying power with that!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i use bare canvas paint and i have very oily lids - it doesnt crease either


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Its weird that there's no majority about oily lids and Paints. It works for some of us but not others.


----------



## bexarfeliz (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC paint: untitled


----------



## aziajs (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

^^^ Right.  It's weird.


----------



## blondebunny76 (Aug 29, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Clarins Instant Light Perfecting Base


----------



## mandragora (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP and L'oreal Decrease.


----------



## honeyjr (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

As a total noob to eyeshadow & primers, I started with the UDPP, also tried Bare Canvas,  Stillife, Magrittes paints and Laura Geller spackle. UDPP wins hands down. I just find the paints & spackle have a dryer consistency & therefore harder to apply.
I reeeeally want to try the ArtDeco base but can't find it here in Canada or online anywhere in North America!


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Hands down - UDPP!


----------



## LadyC23 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay Primer Potion hands down! I can go to work or a club and my eyeshadow never creases.


----------



## lindsaykinzie (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I like Benefit F.Y. Eye. I have tried UDPP but I just don't like it. Benefit works so much better for me.


----------



## Danapotter (Sep 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP all the way!


----------



## nunu (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i have oily lids too bt ive never used an eye base. im planing on trying out udpp bt im a bit worried abt finding difficulties blending eyeshadows..


----------



## Mo6ius (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'd say UDPP and Bare Canvas.


----------



## ash10spro (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

until i buy UDPP or a paint pot, I'm stuck to using my own concealer or a sheer layer of gold fluidline. makes my shadows extra sparkly!


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Paint pots creased on me too! I used Greenstroke paint pot as base for a smokey eye I did and in less than an our it creased in a major way!! Still have to try it in combo with mattifyinf gel and prep+prime though.  I'm still waiting for my UDPP can't wait to try this product!


----------



## tropical_smiles (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i have really oily skin and use to use the  old paint tubes and it use to crease...so i resorted to buying UDPP since everyone said so many good things..i tried it..now my make up stays put from the timei put them on to the time i go to bed..it's not hard to blend actually!! i love it!!!


----------



## bexarfeliz (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Thank you for the suggestion on the UDPP.  I think I'm going to give it a try as usually by the end of the evening my e/s does run somewhat & blend all together.  I do use the untitled paint but am going to look into the UDPP now.


----------



## lil_kismet (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

The one primer I've used that makes my eyeshadow TRULY budge-proof and perpetually vibrant would be Merle Norman's Automatic Shadow Base. With this product, there is no need to combine with another base-like product, it works perfectly on it's own. The downside, however, is it that makes eyeshadow blending rather difficult at times (in that it takes comparatively more time to blend it out).

UDPP is a close second, but I still find that my eyeshadow lasts longer when I use the Merle Norman one. In most cases, UDPP works well, but there have been times when my eyeshadow faded far too soon. I still prefer UDPP though, because it makes my eyeshadow much easier to blend and it saves me time. For those of you who find you have trouble blending with the UDPP -- perhaps try allowing it to dry completely for a few minutes before applying eyeshadow.. I find this works like a charm!

I've had decent luck with paints and shadesticks, but neither give me that perfectly smooth base that the MN and UDPP provides.  I do find though that when I combine paint or shadestick with UDPP, my eyeshadow stays put for as long as I want it to.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I think you guys may be using too much of the paint pots.  

They haven't been anything but incredible for me.  

How are you all applying them?  

I used a #217, or #224 (after foundation & powder - using just enough to give the lid a smooth wash of color) and they are no less than amazing.


----------



## Noel (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

The only one that I commonly use is Untitled from MAC Paints. 

After I finish up Untitled, I'm going to give Bare Canvas a try since everyone has been taking a liking to it so much!


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

if u use eye primer do u still need a base for shadows??


----------



## rouquinne (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

^^^no, primer IS a base for shadows.


----------



## nunu (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i've noticed that sum ppl who use eye primer also use a base for eg like using udpp as a primer n shadestick beiging as a base??


----------



## ELEMNOP (Sep 11, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I had just run out of UDPP, so I decided to try MAC's Colour Creme Base in Shell, but I don't know if I like it much.

I think UDPP has more staying power. It's my HG so far.


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP all the way!


----------



## gazza (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i have untitled and stilife mac paints, and they're both good, although i find untitled to be a little "dry"... i mean, i find that eyeshadows and pigments do not "stick" to it like they do with stilife or *be:yu's eyeshadow base*, which i adore!
this base's ingredients are almost identical to those of the artdeco base, i think you can say it's the same stuff... and it works great!


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_i've noticed that sum ppl who use eye primer also use a base for eg like using udpp as a primer n shadestick beiging as a base??_

 

i'm not sure why someone would use both a primer and udpp, unless they just like the results (some say that udpp makes their shadows more vibrant).  however, i would think that a shadestick is used not only to base, but to again make the color of their shadow more vibrant.. just a guess, as i don't need to use multiple bases/primers to make a shadow work/standout for me.


----------



## MAC_A_LICIOUS (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

*in my experiences with the bases:*
*1. shadesticks- crease on me. i've used piants to prime then s/s and that works*
*2. paints- last but dries super fast so i dont use them much*
*3. paint pots- work pretty good*
*4. udpp- love it. blends well and the colors come out pretty good*

*sometime i do use 2 primers just to try it out*
*ccb- crease on me unless i used prep and primer or something*


----------



## dollbabybex (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

i love paints
i have the oiliest skin EVER
and i dance for a living
and after 8 hours of dancing working in a humid club
the paints are still ALWAYS there perfectly


----------



## Shadow (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

I have very oily lids and the BEST primer is by Smashbox.  It has an eyelid primer on one end and a lip primer on the other end, which is also great.  MAC paints comes in second, and UDPP comes in third.  Yes, I actually have all three.  I kept trying different products to find the one that works the best.


----------



## thanh13 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I swear by MAC paint in Bare Canvas. But I'm trying UDPP next.


----------



## lexijojohnson (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

my fave is UDPP!


----------



## Lisa J (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Canadian girls and boys: can we get UDPP in Canada?  If so, where?!

I really want to try it, as I love the new MAC Paint pots, but unfortunately I am finding that they crease on me big time!  Has anyone else found that the Paint Pots crease way more than the paints?  The paints are really quite good actually.


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP.. and rubenesque paint pot!


----------



## Polina (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Lumene base is excellent, and the tube lasts forever. Too Faced Eyeshadow Base also does a great job for me.


----------



## bella07 (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

I've tried UDPP. It never fails me


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

Laura Mercier, Urban Decay primer potion, Mac Creme Base


----------



## airy-fairy (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Ardeco and Urban Decay,
eyeshadow glides on a little easier on Artdeco brush-on-base, but it stays put even longer when I use UDPP


----------



## melliquor (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love UDPP.  I also am really liking the paint pots right now but I still use my UDPP first.


----------



## Keysten (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use BE foundation, and after I put that on, I use a shadestick in Beiging (sp?) and it works wonderfully! I almost bought UDPP the other day but thought it would be pointless since I put foundation on my eyes before applying shadows.


----------



## mochajavalatte (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've also heard GREAT things about UDPP, however someone noted it might not be great for drier skin (which is totally me).
I LOVE StillLife MAC paint. I use it almost daily.


----------



## Dawl (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Hmm.. definitley Urban Decay Primer Potion. 

My makeup is a mess without it gahh. 

Revlon Cream Eyeshadows are a good primer too.. well kindof, if yur going for something cheap. It promises no creases.. but jea.. it creases.


----------



## Keysten (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Yea they definately do crease...I remember trying them when they first came out. They gave good color but creased like crazy.


----------



## xphoxbex (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i used to use mac cream color base, but it didn't really work out on me. but i think i'm going to try UD. and if it helps for u gals, they also have UD at ulta!


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

*Urban Decay Eyeshadow Primer Potion - *eyeshadows not only stay vibrant, but there are absolutely no creases present! It goes on smoothly, takes seconds to dry, and blends into my skin quite well. Just remember, a little of this product goes a long way, so be sure not to put too much on. 

8)


----------



## araisin (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I actually like Bobbi long-wear cream shadow in Bone as a base. Works very well. But I'm waiting for my first tube of UDPP to arrive. I can't *wait* to try this stuff. I hope it lives up to all the hoop-la, because I've built it up in my mind so much! But Bobbi's long-wear cream shadows are really very good as bases, IMO.


----------



## Deena (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Def. Urban Decay Primer Potion!


----------



## labellavita7 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've only used UD Primer Potion.  I got a sample of it in a swap and I think it works pretty well.  Though I have read that the full size bottles are oddly shaped so that you can't even use some of the product!  The brush can't reach the remaining product because of the way it's shaped.  So it does work well, but that's also something to consider.


----------



## stefanieeee (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Can anyone rec. a good e/s base/primer?*

I purchased Wet 'n Wild's concealer stick for $2.. & it works wonderfully. I apply it directly to my eyelid & browbone & then blend with my finger [to make sure I get everything covered]. My shadow doesn't fade, crease & it lasts all day.

I tried L'Oreal's De-Crease but I find that this concealer stick actually works better!

Get it. It's cheap & you will not be disappointed. & if you are, you only wasted two bucks & now have a concealer stick for undereyes or wherever, haha. ♥


----------



## aboe (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Artdeco Shadow base

II don't know if someone more use it, 'cause in the States it's not so easy to found this brand. 
It's the best eye shadow primer I've ever try!! 

Here is the Url, if you want to take a look....
http://www.artdeco.de/index.php?id=54&L=1

I hope it helps!!


----------



## kyashi (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use mac paint in stilife , i like the extra glimmer & shimmer xD.. but might give bare canvas or bare study a go for my neutral looks .. 

is UDPP available in australia ?


----------



## nunu (Oct 19, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay Primer Potion all the way!!!


----------



## aquadisia (Oct 24, 2007)

*Re: Paint is bad for oily lids?*

.


----------



## NadineSz (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Paint Pots (Painterly, Black, Rubenesque)- the best i have ever testet and i tried a lot (also ok are the paints)- i don´t like the prep and prime and the urban decay is too expensive.


----------



## erynnj (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i have a few favorites..ok first want to say i don t like ud pp, its very sticky and uneven on me, maybe i got a bad batch?? now after using
after using 20,000.
the best are:
1.paula dorf
2.all mac paints.
3.I'm lovin the painterly pots right now and using fluid lines as bases
4.revlon color stay primer (dont know if they make it anymore)
5. Shadesticks.
6. vincent longo concealor.


----------



## mello (Nov 23, 2007)

(should say PAINTpot in title lmao sorry)
I'm going to MAC tomorrow and I don't want to buy all three lol
I was thinking either a shadestick in beige-ing, paintpot in painterly or paint in bare canvas...
which one would be the best choice for a base?


----------



## Peeech (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Clinique Bases....they are pretty good!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Bare canvas is a pretty good base; I haven't tried painterly yet, so I really can't comment.  But I think beige-ing is my favorite because it makes shadows look nice and is the least messy IMO.  But because MAC is DC'ing shadesticks, beige-ing might not be available so you might be able to get it.  HTHS!


----------



## Hilly (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Rubenesque paint pot actually looks good. I didnt like it at first, but it's really good.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

I like the Paint Pots myself - Bare study or Painterly.


----------



## mistella (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

I use Bare Canvas paint. i only use Beiging shadestick when I'm in a hurry but it seems to work just fine. i havent used the paintpots


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

I vote for Painterly paint pot b/c to me it seems closest in texture (cream) to the paint tube I'm used to (Bare Canvas). I'd say go for the paintpot, I honestly love them so much more than shadesticks (which I find to be dry though they slide better when you have a base underneath like a paint or paintpot but to me I wanted to use it as a base itself) or the paint tube which is just not convenient packaging (yucky metal tube....I hate it!).


----------



## red (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

I love the paints more than anything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I have Painterly, and I found that its best used with light colors on top. When you apply darker colors it changes them slightly (dulls them).

From the paints, I use often Stilife & Shimma.


----------



## mello (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Thanks a lot for your replies! Ah, it's going to be so hard to choose!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erynnj* 

 
_i have a few favorites..ok first want to say i don t like ud pp, its very sticky and uneven on me, maybe i got a bad batch?? now after using
after using 20,000.
the best are:
1.paula dorf
2.all mac paints.
3.I'm lovin the painterly pots right now and using fluid lines as bases
4.revlon color stay primer (dont know if they make it anymore)
5. Shadesticks.
6. vincent longo concealor._

 
you must have got a bad one because udpp is not sticky at all.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

i hate shadesticks. they don't glide so smoothly. paint pots are ok. i really like the Paints.


----------



## red (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

okay going to add:

check them out def. in person too. As you can see, a couple of us don't like shadesticks due to the lack of smoothness. 
-paints--alright but they don't smooth out nicely with a paintbrush and I prefer that to fingers
-paintpots--I apply with brushes and love it! just make sure to do light layers and I kinda let them air dry b/w layers (if I want more than one) just b/c I find if I put too much on the brush they crease right away. LOL but I stilllllll whole heartedly say PAINT POTS!


----------



## bartp (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

my vote goes to the Paint Pots. And for the same reason It 's amazing how you can build up a color. I sometimes even used it at the end of my eye-makeup (when you need to blend out some colors that don't want to budge).  you can keep the color sheer when you use a brush and Painterly. Put some concealer underneath or a few extra layers of Painterly and you get even more effect.


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay going to add:

check them out def. in person too. As you can see, a couple of us don't like shadesticks due to the lack of smoothness. 
-paints--alright but they don't smooth out nicely with a paintbrush and I prefer that to fingers
-paintpots--I apply with brushes and love it! just make sure to do light layers and I kinda let them air dry b/w layers (if I want more than one) just b/c I find if I put too much on the brush they crease right away. LOL but I stilllllll whole heartedly say PAINT POTS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## DaisyPie (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

"Pain Pots" - for the little bit of Emo inside every MAC fan


----------



## nunu (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

I say go for paint pots, they are easy to apply and don't crease. I find beige-ing shadestick too dry and harsh to use. HTH

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_okay going to add:

check them out def. in person too. As you can see, a couple of us don't like shadesticks due to the lack of smoothness. 
-paints--alright but they don't smooth out nicely with a paintbrush and I prefer that to fingers
-paintpots--I apply with brushes and love it! just make sure to do light layers and I kinda let them air dry b/w layers (if I want more than one) just b/c I find if I put too much on the brush they crease right away. LOL but I stilllllll whole heartedly say PAINT POTS! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
what brush do you use to apply your paint pots? 
thanks


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

I use this small e/s brush I got from a drugstore line in Canada called Annabelle. Its a really small one, a bit bigger than a concealer brush--and so much cheaper than a MAC brush, was like $6 I believe. I used to use a 212 for it but it was a bit harsh getting it out of the pot. I'm waiting to buy any more MAC brushes til I make a road trip to a MAC store in the US and save some $$!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

so Melissa, what did you end up getting?? I was actually able to resist the urge to stop by the downtown wpg mac counter and buy a metal x cream shadow, so far!!


----------



## mello (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_so Melissa, what did you end up getting?? I was actually able to resist the urge to stop by the downtown wpg mac counter and buy a metal x cream shadow, so far!!_

 
I actually ended up liking the shadestick more than the paint pots or paints. I bought beige-ing, but I'll probably end up trying the painterly paint pot sooner or later. And it's funny you mentioned the metal x shadows, as I just bought three today! LOL. I spent far too much money at MAC


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

which one will fix the e/s or pigments you're using best to your lids?


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ode to Joy* 

 
_which one will fix the e/s or pigments you're using best to your lids?_

 
LOL i'm so a broken record, but I prefer the application of paint pots so I use them most and haven't had a broken with e/s or piggys sticking. And I've never had a problem with my shadestick or paint tube either. 

Are you using one and having problems with it not sticking??


Edit:

And Melissa, how do you like the Metal X e/s? Did you end up getting a liner? I love Enbronze but can't bring myself to buying a cream e/s b/c I found application was best with my finger and I didn't want to do all that. Really wanted Goldspice but I think I'll just wait and get a comparable paint pot like Indianwood to put under my neutral e/s.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

didn't get any of them yet but I tried UDPP which didn't work for me (creasing like whoa) and I wondered if any of the mac bases will do better


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

really? wow I've heard such wonderful things about UDPP. Well I def. just suggest if you're going to use a paint pot, apply light layers on your lids and I close my eyes for a bit and let it dry. Otherwise if I'm trying to rush and put too much on my brush it will instantly crease---just too much cream at once I think is the problem. If you have problems with creasing (oily lids?) maybe a shadestick would work better for you?? I would def. talk to an MA and test out the products too.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

im currently using paint - bare canvas
and at first i loved it! but it doesnt seem to make my eyeshadow look as vibrant as when i first put it on.  im wanting to try paint pots next [aswell as UDPP]  and i want a few shadesticks before they get discontinued


----------



## mello (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_...Melissa, how do you like the Metal X e/s? Did you end up getting a liner? I love Enbronze but can't bring myself to buying a cream e/s b/c I found application was best with my finger and I didn't want to do all that. Really wanted Goldspice but I think I'll just wait and get a comparable paint pot like Indianwood to put under my neutral e/s._

 
I actually really, really like them. But like you said, colour doesn't go on as vibrant if you use a brush. But I found that sponge applicators work just as well as your fingers do! The colours are all beautiful, but I bought 6th Sin, Cyber and Pure Ore. I'm also considering going back for the pink one, I forgot the name at the moment.


----------



## gigglegirl (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

so no creasing issue for you yet/at all? oh boy....must resist urge to go buy....lol who am I kidding, I'll prob go this week after I write a final exam.....treat myself!!! Just one though....i think!! LOL


----------



## mello (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

Nope, not yet! They're really lovely, I adore them. Oh and as far as the glitter liners go, I did a few swatches on my hands and they're pretty nice aswell. The glitter isnt very concentrated, though. You would have to swipe it on a few times in order to get it to show up A LOT. But I think it would be really pretty to add a little more glamour to plain black liner. Or any other liner, for that matter. HTH, good luck with resisting the urge to buy the whole collection. It's hard, trust me!


----------



## Starry (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I like to use Select Moisture Cover. My eyeshadow comes out so smooth with this.


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love UD Primer Potion. I have a really bad problem with creasing and since I have used UDPP that problem has deminished. And it make my e/s more intense


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

My favorite is UDPP and when that is not available I use MAC Bare Canvas


----------



## pyxystixx (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP, and like Lorelai said, a little does go a long way.  The thinner the layer, I think the better.  I haven't used any other primer (I lie, I used Vasani but it wasn't for me).  Honestly, this stuff is the best.  Just to let you know, I've gone to bed with my makeup (I know that's bad) and woken up looking like I just applied my eyeshadow.


----------



## makeupgrl8 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have just started using Beige-ing Shadestick, Stilife and Bare Canvas paints and the Bare Study paint pot. Love them all!


----------



## glam8babe (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

For ages i was using MAC bare canvas and i thought it was great but it doesnt seem to make my eyeshadows POP 
then i got the trial sized version of UDPP with my deluxe palette and im never going back to bare canvas again! 
seriously the stuff is amazing now i know why everybody loves it so much


----------



## nelkie (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP without a doubt


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Hi ladies, I use Vaseline. It's cheap and works fine for now. If you look at my profile picture, I used Vaseline on my eyes first then applied the shadow.


----------



## Inkerbelle (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

mac paint in chiaroscuro is my fav!


----------



## blueyeliner (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Urban Decay Primer Potion and it works great for me.
However theres not a lot in one bottle. 
I end up using them quickly.


----------



## JustDivine (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyeliner* 

 
_I use Urban Decay Primer Potion and it works great for me.
However theres not a lot in one bottle. 
I end up using them quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Do you cut it open and/or remove the stopper? Otherwise you are losing/wasting a LOT of product!


----------



## weldhian (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blueyeliner* 

 
_I use Urban Decay Primer Potion and it works great for me.
However theres not a lot in one bottle. 
I end up using them quickly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The packaging is ridiculously dumb.

Check out this thread. There's so much more left in there: http://specktra.net/f280/how-get-mor...ts-pics-88268/


----------



## damsel (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i use mac paint in architecture. i've tried the udpp and it did nothing for me. i still had creasing. the packaging of the paint is better imo. i can get most of the product, and i only need a small amount i've had one tube for close to a year.


----------



## mustardgirl (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *weldhian* 

 
_The packaging is ridiculously dumb.

Check out this thread. There's so much more left in there: http://specktra.net/f280/how-get-mor...ts-pics-88268/_

 
Agreed on the poor packaging 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's eye-pleasing and cute but I would rather have "standard" packaging if it means I won't waste my money.

Actually I did this whole "cut open the bottle" thing only to the very bottom portion of the tube (where it is the most narrow) and used the applicator wand to remove the primer inside and it worked in getting the extra primer out.  Just make sure you have a sample jar or some kind of container with a lid ready to store the extra primer.  There's also several youtube videos on getting the primer out and how much you get:

YouTube - URBAN DECAY PRIMER POTION...IS IT REALLY EMPTY???
YouTube - Getting Primer Potion Residue Out
YouTube - Face Washing Brush Cleaning Liquidlast Liners & UDPP
YouTube - Maximize the Amount of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion!!


----------



## ModestMouse (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Urban Decay probably keeps the packaging like that in hopes that people don't figure it out, so they have to go buy more quicker, making them even more money. 

I just recently got UDPP, and I really do think it's great. My eyelids crease a lot, so shadesticks and paints don't do it alone, so I normally put them on top of the UDPP.


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I find that MAC Cream Colour Base works wonders (in Shell) otherwise I stick with Beige-ing shadestick or paints. Depending on the look I am going for and what eyeshadows I'll be using


----------



## bluebird08 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP (Urban Decay Primer Potion)


----------



## soulstar (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I used UDPP! It goes on so smooth.  I used MAC bare canvas paint for a little bit but wasn't as smooth as UDPP and it made my eyelids look a little dry! =P


----------



## soulstar (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use UDPP! It goes on so smooth. I used MAC bare canvas paint for a little bit but wasn't as smooth as UDPP and it made my eyelids look a little dry! =P


----------



## alien21xx (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love UDPP to control the creasing but boo for the poor packaging and the fact that it makes blending very difficult. I also love using MAC shadesticks and the new Pure Luxe Eyeshadow Primer! Yippee on the PL one, I love it!


----------



## macgirliegirl (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use MAC paint in Bare Canvas


----------



## Susanne (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I definitely love "f.y...eye" by Benefit cosmetics! It is the best eye shadow primer I have ever used.


----------



## nicemeka (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love Urban Decay Primer!!!!!!!!


----------



## baybehbekah (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i like the smashbox lip & lid primer, but i want to try the UDPP, benefit f.y.eye & someone said the loreal hip shadow extender?! i might have to try that!


----------



## Angels_Decay (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I’ve tried a bunch of them but I must say my favorites have been:
*M.A.C paint pots (they seem to be a little smoother then the old paints in the tube.  I also like that they don’t come out on there own like the tubes tended to do)
*Urban Decay Primer Potion (great product worst product packaging ever!)
*M.A.C Cream color base (though it seems to tend to crease if you apply too much, I don’t use this one as much)


----------



## Jessy (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i heard many good thinks about the artdeco base.


----------



## Paramnesia (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use MAC paint pots. I love the texture and you only need a little bit. I'm pale so I use Bare study and sometimes if I want a matte/neutral base to start with I'll apply a little concealer over the p/p. (I find bare study to be a little peachy on me)


----------



## IvyTrini (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use paint pot in Quite Natural.  I wear about NW 45.  There's no creasing and shadow does not budge!  I also use Paint in Deep Shadow.  I dance and my makeup does not move.


----------



## nikkim (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC paint in Tan ray is also a good primer


----------



## breeknee (Feb 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Mac Bare Canvas paint, or L'Oreal Decrease ( I took the stopper out with pliers so I can get all of it out of the container! lol) or Borghese cream shadows.


----------



## Julzie (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'm currently using Mary Kay Signature Eye Primer which works for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My lids get quite oily but with this primer, the eyeshadows and pigments stay on well. I currently have a sample of UDPP on the way to me


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I just started using Too Faced "*Shadow Insurance*" and I'm giving it two thumbs up. I have very oily lids and this is the first product I've used that makes my shadow and liner stay put all day. I use it alone or under my paint pots.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I used to use Mary Kay Signature primer, but I wanted to try something new and I think I like Too Faced shadow insurance better.  My shadow lasts about an hour longer and really helps bring out the pigment, whereas the Mary Kay can make my pastel shadows streaky.


----------



## Karen_B (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have the world's oiliest lids. I use either UDPP or ArtDeco base, often with a paint pot, fluidline or shadestick over.


----------



## swt_int3ntions (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP!! and I just asked my mom to buy me Soft Ochre paint pot at the mall so I'm going to try both together~ I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## musicislove05 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP or my rubenesque paint pot


----------



## silentkite (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP. Ever since the first day I used it, I fell in love. I can really see a difference when I don't use it. My eyelids get quite oily and seem to have several creases, so without UDPP my eyeshadow gets creased. When I use UDPP, my eyeshadow lasts all day and stays vibrant. I can't say enough how much I love this stuff!


----------



## kage (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

TF Shadow Insurance seems to be becoming a new favorite! I'm planning on buying some asap, although I use Lady Burd regularly.


----------



## xjoycex (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

udpp


----------



## entipy (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP!! 

Art Deco is my second choice. 

I've tried Bare Canvas paint, and it didn't work for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've also tried Greenstroke paint pot, and it didn't work for me, either!

So, UDPP it is!


----------



## AtomicMishaps (Feb 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP!!! Even if I use a paint pot I'll use it ontop of UDPP.


----------



## Lissah (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'm not sure if I should have made a new thread for this, so if it's in the wrong place, feel free to move it. 

I'm looking for a good eye shadow primer.  What I want specifically is something that really makes color stick to it yet leaves shadow very blendable.  My eyelids are not at all oily and I've never had creasing issues.  In the past I've used foundation/concealer, my problem with that is that it sort of changes my shadow color after blending.  For instance, greys will now look dirty greenish after foundation.  I'm not fond of shadesticks because I find I use more pressure on my skin.  When I use my beigey one it has shimmer and when I put something shimmery on top of it my lids look a bit crepey.  It also seems to mix in with my shadow and change it making it "yellower".  So far lip balm has been the best for me but it sometimes leaves shadow hard to blend.

I'll likely try either the mac or the udpp.  Would you ladies suggest either of these for me or something different entirely?


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Can anyone recommend a good primer that is easy on the eyes. I've used Mac's primer,  Clinique's (works awful) and Luara Geller's along with a 1-2 others. My eyes break out with most primers as they did/do with any dark palette shadows. I've also tried paint pots which didnt work and irratate my eyes (too bad cause i love them). MAC'S Pigments are the only shadows I can wear which is fine since I love them so much
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Any suggestions of other brands for a base/primer  for sensitive eyes would be great.
Thanks


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I love using the MAC paint called Bare Canvas. It's an excellent primer and I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## zzoester (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP has recently amazed me and I will not live another day without it!


----------



## brownsuga lady (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

MAC Prep + Prime eye or MAC Quite Natural paint pot.


----------



## Ang9000 (Feb 29, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Another vote for UDPP! Cannot recommend this stuff enough! And once it's finished, if you cut it open, you'll be able to scoop out & pot another 2-4 months worth


----------



## beauty-junkie (Mar 2, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

ARTDECO "eyeshadow base" is very good.


----------



## CallyBag (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP all the way!  I just got mine recently and love it.  I am THE oily eye queen and I've used it for 15 hours straight, and not a single crease or smudge! it stayed fresh all day and night!


----------



## mztirra (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

definitely UDPP... would never go without it cuz my lids are so oily that creasing happens in like an hour.. lately i've been using paint pots on top of it and it works great.


----------



## msjazzy (Mar 6, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

udpp urban decay  eyeshawdow primer


----------



## dreamerbabiiee* (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i use liquid concealer and that works great, better than any primer i have ever tried.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I also like Paint Pot Layin' Low from Fafi as an eye shadow primer.


----------



## carolynanne (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have only tried two. My fav is UDPP. I tried Fyrianne (sp) and didnt care for it. I am waiting on my first PP to arrive, so my answer may change when it arrives.


----------



## miss_supra (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP is awesome because it has no shimmer, deposits no color and makes eyeshadows very bold.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I just bought the Urban decay primer and absolutely love it.


----------



## mreichert (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Painterly Paint Pot!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I want to try UDPP but I don't have oily lids or any problems with colors sticking on their own so I'm wondering if it'll dry it out too much??? I'm probably going to pick some up next week...I just want to find the perfect primer so that I can sleep with the eyeshadow on and have it look the exact same without colors fading.

I've also used Fyrinnae's primer and Pure Luxe's primer. I DO NOT like Fyrinnae's at all as it's way too liquidy(?) but I'm currently using Pure Luxe's which isn't bad. I usually put a Rimmel glitter eyeshadow pencil as extra primer if I'm doing a glittery look...


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Another fan of UDPP here.  I have mega oily lids, and when I use UDPP my eye shadow just doesn't budge!  I use it pretty much every day.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I want to try UDPP but I don't have oily lids or any problems with colors sticking on their own so I'm wondering if it'll dry it out too much???_

 
I use it on my friends when I do their makeup, and even those who don't have oily lids love it.  No problems with it drying them out.  Although I'm not sure how it lasts when sleeping, as sleeping in makeup isn't a good idea IMO.  But it lasts through a whole night of dancing in hot night clubs, so I'm sure it'd stand a pretty good chance of lasting while you sleep!


----------



## Brittni (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Yeah, I don't like sleeping in makeup as in any foundation, etc. but eye makeup doesn't bother me so much if I accidentally fall asleep...just want it to still look good when I wake up then hah! Thank you!


----------



## mimanchi (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

as much as a lot of people go on and on about UDPP, I don't think it's that great. I mean I appreciate the fact that it does perform as a non-colour base that holds your eyeshadow tight on your eyelids. But I had a hard time blending my eyeshadows on top of it. My eye makeup always look so much better when I use paint/paint pot as the base. I only use it on my browbones before putting on highlighters now.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mimanchi* 

 
_But I had a hard time blending my eyeshadows on top of it._

 
I find that applying a neutral colour eye shadow (I use shroom) as a base on top of UDPP before putting your other colours on top makes it easier to blend.


----------



## mimanchi (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Growing Wings* 

 
_I find that applying a neutral colour eye shadow (I use shroom) as a base on top of UDPP before putting your other colours on top makes it easier to blend. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Ohhhhh that makes sense because of the rule Cream to Cream, Powder to Powder rule 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 didn't think of that before. Thanks


----------



## Ggxox (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I cannot live without UDPP. For me it is the best primer ever. I have used regular foundation on some people and it's alright but not amazing. UDPP makes the colour more vibrant aswell in my opinion.

xoxo


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

OK don't laugh... I have used every eye primer under the sun. The best eye primer for me is in ulta called ultima II eye primer. 
Shadow's last forever & does not crease @ all
Try it & let me know what you think & it lasts forever


----------



## zzoester (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I have been switching between UD PP and Lancome Aquatique waterproof eyecolour base. My thoughts are...

I would have LOVED UD PP if I had not discovered the Lancome one around the same time. UD PP is hard to blend e/s on top of (IMO), like someone suggested above, it definitely makes it easier to apply a light shadow on top of it as a base first before attempting to blend your shadow...but still not ideal IMO. Plus, I believe it's meant to be colorless, but it's too light for me. I could not get away with only this on the lid when I want to go for a natural lid with some liner. It appears blue/purplish on my skin. I am NW40. 

The Lancome waterproof base is amazing. It's creamy, blends smoothly and easily, is the perfect nude color for my skin tone, and my e/s does not budge at all. I love it.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've never used eyeshadow primer before.... So what's UDPP?


----------



## Growing Wings (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP is Urban Decay Primer Potion.  It's a nude-coloured cream that you put on before applying eye shadow, and it makes your colours nice and bright and keeps them that way all day, and it stops eye shadow creasing (which is a lifesaver for those of us cursed with oily lids).


----------



## pepper_mint2 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

For me, i like using shadesticks, especially with pigments...just make the colours pop


----------



## makeupNdesign (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP and MAC's Paint Pot in either Soft Ochre or Painterly


----------



## Niquas Brain (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP again here, although I am tempted to try out some of the others suggested here as it doesn't last long, plus no one near me sells it...


----------



## masqued_dreamer (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i must be in the minority here because i found nothing fantastic about UDPP.  For me, i love beauticontrol shadow control creme.  It comes in different colors to neutralize your lid color and it lasts on my eyelids FOREVER.  My only problem with it is you can't go into a store and buy it.  You have to know someone who sells beauticontrol which i think is pretty lame.


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use the beijing shadestick works good for me


----------



## georgiabarredo (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i must join the bandwagon as well...

for years i could never find a base that would keep my shadow from creasing... but wen i heard about UDPP ... it solved my problems... one time i even used it under maybelline eyeshadow... it stayed ALLL NIGHT ALONG... no creasing... no melting... no raccoon eyes.... stuff is AMAZING....


----------



## lilmeggers09 (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'm a fan of UDPP as well....my shadows will really stay put all day/nite when I use it...and when I don't use it, I can definitely tell!


----------



## GloomyBear22 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'm also a fan of UDDP!!


----------



## miss-lilly (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've tried many alternatives and the best is definitely UDPP!
Second best is Art Deco Base, which is really good and cheap too


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP is wonderful. Yes, it is hard to blend but I've gotten used to it.  Colors last forever with no creasing!


----------



## giggles1972 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

i love my UPDD, but i do want to try the beigeing-shadestick one of these days.


----------



## xangela (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

UDPP. I have a skin condition on one of my eyes, UDPP keeps the shadow from creasing into it. I've tried mac paint before but it didn't work very well for me.


----------



## couturesista (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I've never tried UDPP. It sounds like HG of primers though. I use multiple products depending on my e/s colors. Like, sublime paint, chartru paint, cream color base in Tint and I sometimes use Bobbi Brown concealer. Works 4 me


----------



## MiCHiE (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Too Faced Shadow Insurance is a great alternative to UDPP. I don't have blending probs with UDPP, but Shadow Insurance rubs in a little better.


----------



## Kimmer (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eyeshadow primer/base*

N/A


----------



## gubeca (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

too faced insurance!!!! XD love it...14 hours and NO crease!!!! i used to use perky paint pot but it creases on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now im SOOOOO happy!!!!


----------



## weezee (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I use Estee Lauder's Double Wear Stay-In-Place EyeShadow Base and it works great for me.  I have no problems with creasing.


----------



## rachie1287 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: MAC Paints, Shadesticks or Painpots for base?*

paint lasts longer, probably for closer to 12 hours, paint pots are nice and creamier but they last for closer to 7 or 8 hours. and shadesticks, i love, but they crease easily.


----------



## alwaysbella (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasper17* 

 
_Get Urban Decay Primer Potion then whatever paint/ shadestick/ fluidline/ whatever that you want to use. It makes stuff seriously last forever plus it basically has no color so you can use it with everything - I even just use it by itself when I do powder/ mascara only since I have the greasiest eyelids in the world and even powder creases._

 




UDPP!!!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 21, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I haven't read all the replies in this thread, but I'm very surprised I haven't seen more people mentioning Clinique's Touch Base...  I have Petal Shimmer and UpLighting and they are incredible.  I have oily lids and deep creases and my shadows stay on great all day with no creasing.  They're only about $14 and last forever.

Other than that, I like UDPP as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EL DW Eyeshadow Base is pretty good, but the Lancome one is horrible... at least in my experience.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Revlon Colorstay Concealer or MAC Sublime Nature paint.


----------



## mreichert (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

Painterly p/p


----------



## averiejuli (Apr 22, 2008)

*Re: Favorite eye shadow primer*

I'd have to go with urban decay primer potion-but MAC paint in bare canvas is good too.  I'd say try them both and see what you like


----------



## mreichert (Apr 22, 2008)

I just picked up some Benefit's Lemonaide primer- I really like it! Much better than UDPP, imo.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 23, 2008)

I didn't like UDPP much to begin with, I tried Too Faced Shadow insurance and its good but too expensive. I love my MAC paint pots though <3


----------



## versace (Apr 25, 2008)

artdeco


----------



## wifey806 (Apr 25, 2008)

So I finally went to try udpp last night. Didn't like it. 
1) it's "nude" color makes my skin look grey and dead

2) i didn't wait 5 mins for it to dry and it GREATLY altered the color of the powder shadows i tested on top

2.5)i'll never wait 5 mins IRL

3) seamed kinda streaky, and i'm a do-it-with-my finger kinda of gal...

with the prep n prime eye d/c in the deeper colors, i'm back to paints! oh well, it's an oldie but goodie...


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *devilzwind* 

 
_i use almay amazing lasting concealer as my e/s base_

 
Where do you normally find this? I live in a super small college town with no mall so I typically have to stick to things to things you can find in everyday stores unless I want to pay the currently outrageous prices for shipping. so if any of you know some good ones that I can find in a place like that I would appreciate it. I've been looking for the HIP primer Because I heard it was GREAT , But I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Apr 29, 2008)

Any one know anything you can fins in a small town with no MAC or Urban Decay ???? Like at a drugstore or Walmart or K-mart ?


----------



## versace (Apr 30, 2008)

i just wanted to say i tried lancome primer yesterday,compared to artdeco it silly,it creases like crazy..with artdeco one,i wear my eyeshadow whole day,it looks the same no creasing AT ALL.


----------



## MAC_Enthusiast (May 3, 2008)

UDPP works really well for me!


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

If you want a multi-purpose product that is effective in combating creases on the eyes, get a paint pot! I have Rubenesque and it's NEVER allowed shadows to crease. YAY! No more buying $15 bottles of UDPP only to run out in 2 months


----------



## rabideloise (May 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Any one know anything you can fins in a small town with no MAC or Urban Decay ???? Like at a drugstore or Walmart or K-mart ?_

 
Have you tried putting foundation or concealer on your eyelids before applying eyeshadow?

You might want to try the L'Oreal HIP paints.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rabideloise* 

 
_YAY! No more buying $15 bottles of UDPP only to run out in 2 months 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





2 months?!?!?! My tubes last almost a year or more and I use it 4-5 days a week.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 9, 2008)

*Problem with my eyelids!*

I'm trying to figure out what kind of eye shape I have. They are normal width apart, I think. I thought at first that I had hooded eyes, but when my eyes are fully open, I still can see most of my lid. The fold covers my crease though. Anyway, when I apply a bright color on my lid, eventually the color starts to smudge onto the fold. When I look down, you can see where it has smudged up into my crease area. Here is a picture of my eyes. You can clearly see that little fold. I hate it!!! Please ignore my crazy eye shadow. Lol. I'm trying to learn how to blend dark colors.


----------



## AllisonWeaver (May 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

 
_Urban Decay Primer Potion is the best I've tried.

Unfortunately, it doesn't come with very much in that tube. So, I use UD's Cream e/s instead. I use Foxy & Midnight Cowboy the most. I apply a thin layer to the lid and apply any e/s over that.

Lasts all day long w/o creasing or fading!!_

 
There is a huge amount of Urban Decay Eye Shadow Primer Potion in the tube, but because the design of the package is so awful, it's very difficult to get out! A lot of girls end up sawing open the end of the container once they get to a point where they aren't able to get out any more product with the wand. There are several videos on You Tube showing girls scooping out ridiculously large amounts of the product, that were unreachable with out cutting the product open.
While I do think the tube is cute, I wish they'd come out with a more practical package.


----------



## Stephie Baby (May 9, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*







Hehehe!!


----------



## White Daisy (May 9, 2008)

I use to work for Dior and they used the "*Dior Eye Show*" as a base. It's a creamy eyeshadow. I used it and loved it. It comes in many shades, and I have the common black and white one. It makes your eyeshadow more vibrant when you use the white one, and dramatic looking when you use the black one. (the other colors and gorgeous as well) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My lids crease a lot!!! And this stopped the creasing. It supposively makes your eyeshadow water proof as well, but I have taken that to the test yet. I just know I love it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh it's pretty pricey too, but a little goes a long way!!!


----------



## bad_doll (May 14, 2008)

Urban Decay Primer Potion best I've tried! I like it better than paintpots, but I still like to use paint pots with udpp under used as a base for it all.


----------



## carlagsuperstar (May 18, 2008)

Too faced Shadow Insurance, am getting bare canvas next month though!!


----------



## QueenEmB (May 18, 2008)

i use UDPP to prevent creasing but I would like to get into creamy bases to enhance the eyeshadow colours themselves.

on youtube i've seen girls using paintpots, paint tubes and shadesticks - can anyone give me their thoughts on these products?


----------



## DirtyHarriet (May 18, 2008)

one more vote for too faced shadow insurance!!!


----------



## sixxmum (May 23, 2008)

ArtDeco vote here too


----------



## amandaxx (May 23, 2008)

I have a question for people who use UD + Mac paints/paint pots/shade sticks/whatever:
What order do you put them on? I really want to try this. My UDPP works amazing, and I never get creases, but my colors fade. I want to try both.


----------



## wifey806 (May 25, 2008)

*Re: Favorite Eye shadow Primer (changed my mind!)*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wifey806* 

 
_





So I finally went to try udpp last night. Didn't like it. 
1) it's "nude" color makes my skin look grey and dead

2) i didn't wait 5 mins for it to dry and it GREATLY altered the color of the powder shadows i tested on top

2.5)i'll never wait 5 mins IRL

3) seamed kinda streaky, and i'm a do-it-with-my finger kinda of gal...

with the prep n prime eye d/c in the deeper colors, i'm back to paints! oh well, it's an oldie but goodie...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 






Soo... this is kinda embarassing, but I went back to Sephora to give UDPP onnnnnne more try. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Low and behold, it did NOT look ashy. It did NOT alter the e/s. And I actually liked it. So what the heck happened you ask?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Well, I think the first time I accidently tested the concealer NOT the UDPP! So I take back all thebad things I said about. 









(But hey, they *do* look a like) lolok, not really!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



xoxoxo


----------



## Tanoushka (May 26, 2008)

UDPP!!!!!!
i love love love that product!


----------



## aeroSOUL (Jun 1, 2008)

I recommend Urban Decay Primer Potion for people who don't get oily lids only.

I use MAC Matte cream when i'm working, it prevents creasing, it makes the colors stay all day, and it's great for oily skin because it's also an oil control cream. I also use it as a skin primer before studio fix powder, it's the best product I've ever used!!

i don't use paints or paint pots as much as a primer, i use them to make the eye shadows pop a bit more.
techni.ecrater.net
youtube.com/technicolorjunkie


----------



## widdershins (Jun 1, 2008)

I ADORE Urban Decay's Potion Primer. 

My eyelids are super oily and my eyeshadow used to crease within 30 minutes of applying it. Seriously. It really smooths out the entire lid, and I wear it even when I'm not putting any eyeshadow on to give my eyes a smoothed and matte appearance.

I just recently enabled my aunt over the weekend and she really likes it so far.


----------



## Strawberrybaby (Jun 6, 2008)

I use UDPP too! its lovely. It makes my eye shadows more vibrant and last really long! Totally impressive. But one thing is their weird packaging which makes it hard to get the primer out and also the fact that it does not really control very oily eye lids. My friend has it, and she tried mine. The eye shadow creases but not as bad as no primer.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 11, 2008)

I've just recently started using eye shadow primers, but have not been able to talk myself into spending the money for UDPP. For now I'm using L'Oreal decrease and I see a major difference. I do have really oily lids and it's helped tons. I also occasionally use HiP Paint in secretive that works pretty good for me as well. I think I got both of them at CVS or Target for under 10 bucks (each).


----------



## liquidfir (Jun 12, 2008)

i think udpp is rocking. i used mac paint pots, paints, shadestick wadever LOLL u name it.

udpp always goes on first. i have super oily lids. if i dont use udpp everything crease in 15 mins. yeapz.
but one thing about udpp, itz quite difficult to blend if u juz pack on eyeshadow. i always use a base color like e.g corn shadestick over udpp or painterly paint pot over udpp

OR use a e/s or pigment over udpp before packing on any colors for easy blending. i usually use neutral colors like vanila, provence or naked


----------



## novella (Jun 17, 2008)

*primer for the eyes*

Hi,

I am fairly new to mac.  I just bought a paint (bare canvas )and it is very light.  Originally , I went to the mac store to purchase  the primer for the eyes.  I need something before the eyeshadow ( a base).  Should I use a primer, the paint (which colour do you recommend?) or the  paint pot.  Sorry I am so new with MAC and appreciate your help.

thank you


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

I use bare cancas for a base all the time it is my favorite!


----------



## Dianora (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

Although they seem to be disappearing, shadesticks make a good base, especially Beige-ing.

Paints and paint pots also work well as a base under eyeshadow.

Not a MAC product, but Urban Decay Potion Primer is my go-to primer for guaranteed non-creasing action, although the MAC products are much better at giving the eyeshadow colors a boost in intensity.


----------



## drenewt (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

It's my quest in life to find the perfect primer. I think it totally depends on if you have oily lids, normal or dry. For oily, I'd say the bare canvas or stillife paint is good or shade stick (beijing is my favorite), normal all the MA's are saying paint pots these days, I'd try to get something with a shimmer if I were you. I have dry lids so I use the cream shadow called Pearl with beijing shade stick and it's working pretty well. I know a lot of girls here like the Urban Decay Prep and Prime but I thought it was too moist and creased. 
Does that leave you utterly confused? Just my experience. Hope it's helpful.


----------



## natlydenise (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

ok so i can say that i have gone through different primers, the best one yet is Benefit's Lemon Aid Primer.............. tried Urban Decay primer...yeah its good, nothing against it at all...but man!! this lemon aid just eats the cake... paint pots are good if you are shopping within mac because you can get different color results with different combos, so you can change it up


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

Two Face Shadow Insurance or UDPP


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

I would recommend to try MAC's Paint pots, Urban Decays Primer potion or Guerlain's Divinora Protective base for the eyelids.

MAC's PP are in my opinion definite must haves! I love the heavy creamy texture and the colourrange is very good.  UDPP is another must have thing. It's lighter and more liquid-textured, and it melts to our own eyelids nicely. But if you didn't adore MAC's Bare canvas Paint I wouldn't try this one first. In my opinion there are something a bit same with UDPP and Bare canvas Paint. And Guerlain's version of eyeshadow base is also gorgeous product! I have this one always in my kit. It is also neutral shade base product and it gets my eyeshadows last and last perfect for even 18 hours. For real. This stuff is very highquality and it makes wonders. It has also superluxurious package and you can find this one at sales for quite reasonable price. Only minusthing in Guerlain's base is that if you don't remember to close the package properly the basestuff can dry out and then it's not as pleasant to use So if you try this one out, always remember to secure the package well (


----------



## Susanne (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

I love f.y...eye! by benefit as a primer! Or I use Paint Pot in Painterly by MAC.


----------



## aimee (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

i use paintpots by mac before applying eyeshadows
i mostly use the color painterly (which is a neutral my lid but better color)


----------



## MakeupMusic (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

I just got, of all things, Mary Kay's eye primer and I have to say, I really like it. Doesn't crease, keeps the makeup on the eyes for more than one hour.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

at the top of this forum there's a sticky on e/s primers here





 there's ton of info so hope that helps!
Personally I love using Urban Decay Primer Potion and MAC Bare Canvas Paint


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: primer for the eyes*

a paint or Urban Decay Prep and Prime


----------



## pammy35 (Jun 19, 2008)

*eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perky???*

when doing a all over the lid "base" colour I was wondering if the cream eyeshadows for example "hush" work better than say "bare canvas".. also I noticed "perky" paint pot... I guess Im after something that seals the eye area really well... thanx..


----------



## aimee (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

i use paintpots
mostly painterly because its neutral in color
i got perky too (it works under everything) i apply a thin layer to my whole lid with a dense eyeshadow brush (forgot the number) 
my shadow never creases when i use paintpots as a primer / base

paints work too but i think theyre to messy i like the pots better

i heard cream color bases crease on some people but ive never tried them myself

hope this helps


----------



## elisaveta (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

I hope that I understood your question right. (

If you have very oily eyelids I don’t recommend CCB’s like Hush because I have heard that they do not work as great as in oily than in dry/normal eyelids. I have myself normal lids so for me they are ok stuff. But still not my favourites as a shadow base. I actually don’t use them as a eye makeup base, I use Cream colour bases to give some glow to my brow bone and cheeks. I don't use them as a shadow base because in my opinion they do not work as great and give so lasting makeup that Paint pots. I also some how associate them as a true face makeups, so I always just end up to pic other base product 

Paint pots work just perfect as a shadow base, I can highly recommend those! The texture is smooth and easy to apply. I like the creamy texture a lot. Bare study is very nice neutral PP, you can use with any eye shadow shades. So I think that it’s quite versatile and because of that reason for me it’s definitely a must have thing in my kit. Perky is as a shade nearer to Hush CCB. Both of them have a great texture. I concluded that you would like your base to have some colour on it too, because two of the shades that you mentioned were soft kind of peachy shades. So.. I would in that reason recommend you to get Perky PP. You can control the colour pay off of the base by applying it just lightly for get a natural sheer result . Or if you want more colour, or take base product a bit more to your brush(/fingertip) and voilá!


----------



## Susanne (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hush is not a good base for oily lids. You can use it as a highlighter instead.

I also like Paint Pots as a base - Painterly is a great neutral color. I also like Delft, Greenstroke or Rollickin'.


----------



## Calico (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

Yep - I tried hush a few weeks back, and it did crease on me, and i have super dry skin and lids... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Paint pots are magic, as is bare canvas.
Lately ive been using bare canvas and bare study paint pot over, for some extra glimmer, and the staying power is fantastic.
Also Rubenesque is a lovely colour if your looking for peachy coloured bases.
Try the ccb - maybe it will work for you, but not much creases on me, and this did...


----------



## Calico (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

oooh, i think perky was LE - or not?? been wanting it.. Freso Rose also looks so nice... any opinions?


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

i like to use Two Face Shadow Insurance in conjunction with paint pots or a cream eyeshadow. i find using the primer helps make a seal against the oil from the skin and the base makes the colors more vivid and really pop and both make the shadow stick like crazy. and maybe im crazy but i swear Shadow Insurance makes mine waterproof too.


----------



## pammy35 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: eye primers.. I get confused.. "hush" cream colour base or "bare canvas" or "perk*

Thanks guys,,, so helpful!!!!


----------



## ellienellie (Jun 22, 2008)

Without a doubt, I'd totally recommend Urban Decay Primer Potion.
It really works for me, and I have very oily lids.

It keeps my colour on all day without creasing


----------



## LoveMac26 (Jun 22, 2008)

I have been using Clinique Touch Tint for Eyes in Natural Suede ever since I began using MU. It lasts forever and I have never had any creasing.

A lot of people highly recommend UDPP, and for a while I considered it. Then I realized that there is no need to shell out extra money when I am in love with the primer I already have!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

I love Urban Decays Primer Potion. I've tried the paints and they were okay- but UDPP is amazing.

I've heard Too Faced's new Make-up insurance is just like UDPP.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I've heard Too Faced's new Make-up insurance is just like UDPP._

 
It is. The only difference I've found is TF's is not as ashy on darker skin. It rubs in cleaner.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_It is. The only difference I've found is TF's is not as ashy on darker skin. It rubs in cleaner._

 
Then I have to buy this- it's so much more sanitary to use on another people since it's in a squeezey tube.

Thanks!


----------



## Celly (Jun 25, 2008)

I use Ruby Cosmetics Primer. The color look great over it & they dont crease. And I sweat on my face a lot.


----------



## ckara (Jun 27, 2008)

I used to use Benefit's FY... Eye! but my pot is getting old and starting to separate so I need to toss it. I'm thinking about picking up the UDPP to try instead of getting another pot of FY... Eye since I've been hearing such rave review. Until then I'm solid with my MAC Paint in Bare Canvas.

Weirdly enough, I got some MAC Prep + Prime on my lids and one day and my e/s creased in like five seconds. I was not impressed.


----------



## zapphire (Jun 29, 2008)

urban decay....absolutely love the results...


----------



## chely1 (Jul 2, 2008)

UD Primer Potion is the best... My makeup stays on all day, no crease. I recommend you try it.


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jul 3, 2008)

I did use UDPP but found that my oily lids were ending up with dry patches on them. I'm now using ArtDeco and find its ok. Not buying another one though. I'm waiting til this runs out as I need to stop jumping on the bandwagon and spending money I don't have!


----------



## malaviKat (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

I have the same question...so I'm going to try asking this on a different board!


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

they look almond shaped to me

and i think ur shadow looks perfect!


----------



## vintage (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

makeup


----------



## glamqueen1 (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

you have beautiful, almond-shaped eyes, and please don't hate your fold! just use a darker shadow over it and it will be fine..
I usually prime my eyelids with Bare Study paintpot from lashes to brow.


----------



## MacArtist (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Your eyes look almond shape to me. I have that same fold and a nice little tip is to use a dark or medium MATTE color on the fold. It helps to give the look of depth. Using a shimmery color on the fold will reflect light and I feel that it accentuates the lack of crease.

Embrace your fold (lol) and try this little trick , let me know what you think!


----------



## Amaranth (Jul 8, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacArtist* 

 
_Your eyes look almond shape to me. I have that same fold and a nice little tip is to use a dark or medium MATTE color on the fold. It helps to give the look of depth. Using a shimmery color on the fold will reflect light and I feel that it accentuates the lack of crease.

Embrace your fold (lol) and try this little trick , let me know what you think!_

 
I also have the foldy thingy and this is what I do to deal with it. I find I can still use shimmery colours, but they have to be pretty dark. Light shimmery colours make me look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But matte is definitely the way to go.


----------



## SarahAfshar (Jul 10, 2008)

Although I love Urban Decay's Eyeshadow Primer Potion, I think I also love Art Deco Eyeshadow Base, Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance, and Girlactik Star Base.


----------



## trulyobsessed (Jul 10, 2008)

I dont know if this has been posted, but i cut open my Urban Decay Primer Potion (which i thought was done and was ready to toss) and holy cow, there was sooooooooo much product in there left!! I think the shape of the bottle leaves A LOT of product in the curve and you can't get at it. I seriously can't believe how much i got out...two little sample jars full!!!!!! I just bought a new primer but now im gonna return it!! wooohoo!!!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2008)

I use all day everyday... UDPP then Fawntastic CCB. Works like a charm!!!


----------



## Monsy (Jul 14, 2008)

ARTDECO eyeshadow base
HG!


----------



## Babyphat (Jul 14, 2008)

I just bought Urban Decay primer off Ebay, because in Australia we don't have that brand..it's really good! I've never used primer before but this one is light& creamy and I've noticed how much longer my eyeshadow stays on for!

True, it doesn't have much in the bottle but I only paid about $15 for it so it doesn't bother me!


----------



## Babyphat (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trulyobsessed* 

 
_I dont know if this has been posted, but i cut open my Urban Decay Primer Potion (which i thought was done and was ready to toss) and holy cow, there was sooooooooo much product in there left!! I think the shape of the bottle leaves A LOT of product in the curve and you can't get at it. I seriously can't believe how much i got out...two little sample jars full!!!!!! I just bought a new primer but now im gonna return it!! wooohoo!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
WHOA thats such a good idea! I'm going to write that done for when I get to the bottom of my tube..thanks!


----------



## cassitassi (Jul 16, 2008)

Definitely UDPP.

Been using the same bottle for 2 years, of course I did have to cut it open about 3 months in but still, SOOO much product left.

It makes my eyeshadow not only stay, it doesn't crease AND it shows up more vibrant!

Such a keeper.


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 17, 2008)

I love Urban Decay Primer Potion, too. I only use a tiny smidge each time, but it keeps even my cheap eyeshadow (I'm just starting to collect the better-quality stuff) where I put it and prevents creasing. My eyelids are typically very oily, too. Love the stuff!

I watched a video on YouTube of someone cutting open their "empty" primer potion bottle and was amazed at the amount still in there! I think this one bottle will last AGES with the tiny bit I use, if I can get all that extra out. 

This sounds crazy, but my dad has a woodshop/machine shop workshop behind his house. I'm thinking I might take the bandsaw to the primer potion bottle when it's "empty". I should probably video that...


----------



## lunastars (Jul 21, 2008)

Urban Decay Primer potionn has to be the best! If only the tube was clear so you could see how much product is left.. but nevertheless it's still the best eye shadow primer so far


----------



## pratbc (Jul 21, 2008)

UDPP is just OK for me, I am still looking for a HG for my super oily lids.  I too saw that video on youtube and was absolutely amazed at how much product is wasted.  As a single mom, I don't have much money to spare and for the price I paid I want access to ALL the product.  Once you cut it open there is about 3 more month's worth in there.  I don't know if I can post the youtube link showing how to cut it open, so if anyone wants it just PM me and I will gladly give it to you!  It doesn't look that difficult and is definitely worth doing so you can get your money's worth!
Patti


----------



## Sugar Cane (Jul 22, 2008)

I LOVE Lancome's Primer and I also like Urban Decays.


----------



## Cinci (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

ok well l Im gonna try posting this again..  for the 4th time lol..   for some reason it doesnt show up after I hit post... anyways..  

I have the same problem, and I love my frost eyeshadows!  I usually use Mac's Pink Freeze on the lid with Mulch in the crease..  After a little while though, the two end up mixing together to create this maue-ish color..   I bought the *Make Up For Ever Mist & Fix *(www.sephora.com) and it stopped this problem totally..  I apply make eye makeup and then spritz it a few times with the Mist & Fix.   Let it dry.. and then spritz it once or twice again....  If I do this my eyeshadows last all day without mixing..  

Hope this helps!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Ha ha, I was wondering too! I thought I was hooded, but now I say puffy folded... Cuz I don't think there's a category for us. The overall shape is almond, but the fold!!!

Putting on a light lid and a dark crease is a task cuz like u said, the color goes onto the fold and vice versa... Sometimes I use the darkest color on my lid and slightly above the fold then the lightest color, then the hilight... I like how it looks...


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Amaranth* 

 
_I also have the foldy thingy and this is what I do to deal with it. I find I can still use shimmery colours, but they have to be pretty dark. Light shimmery colours make me look terrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But matte is definitely the way to go._

 
Yup I agree... Shimmery stuff is a nightmare unless they're dark. I'm definitely looking into the mattes now.


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

So I am not the only one who struggles with an unruly upper lid...I have truly truly fought this problem since the first time I put on eyeshadow. Through a tremendous amount of trial and error (mostly error) I have come up with a few ways to tame this beast...(in particular order):

One word--PRIMER. I use primer every single day, even under paint pots. My upper lid/browbone overflow is mightier than yours so even less of eyelid shows when my eyes are fully open. Paint pots are no match, they crease in a few hours. I was completely devoted to Bare Minerals Prime Time, however I have just purchased Too Faced Shadow Insurance on the recommendation of several friends. Tomorrow is my first day with it, so I'll update this tomorrow evening. 
Liquidlast Liner. I have a terrible problem with my liner smudging onto that hooded area, and by days end it even makes a murky mess in my crease. I <3 black liner so this was a real problem because hardly any eyeshadow is dark enough to absorb that smudging. Liquidlast seems to be the only solution, afterall it is as near to a tattoo as I can get. Be prepared to spend a bit of time soaking off your makeup in the evening. 
Waterproof Mascara. What does this have to do with the hood? Well, for me it means that my long curly lashes (I know, poor me, hmph!) touch the the hoodie bit when my eyes are open. You can see where I am going with this right...one false move during application and my eye makeup resembles a tiger print. I am having a summer fling this year with Cover Girl's LashBlast. I am also a longtime devotee of Maybelline's Lash Discovery.  
I often get sick of the problem, so I have devised a way to bypass it all together. I got the idea from an episode of Sex and the City. If you are familiar with the show, there are a couple episodes when Carrie and Aidan are moving in together. In those episodes, SJP is wearing either no shadow or a very matte neutral from lid to eyebrow, then her eyes are double lined with two different color eye pencils. (I think hers are blue/turquiose with black super close to the upper lash line. This application works wonders for me, because the lined area of my lid is really the only piece of real estate I have when my eye is open. So I get consistently visible color, that is protected from smudging. Loves it! ***I must share that the dual-ended pencil in Black Funk/Pop Blue is perfect for this application.*** 
Capitalize on the lower lash line. I am consistently shocked at how neglect I once was of this highly decoratable area of my face! For some reason I had this idea that putting anything but mascara down there was going to turn into something resembling a black eye. Sooooo wrong! In fact, my new favorite thing to do is to use the application from suggestion #4 and THEN add some contrasting color to the very inner corner of my bottom lashline concetrated under the tear duct and blended into the primary liner color. For example, I love to use the dual-ended pencil in Fab Orchid/Dash Lily (can you tell these were a hit with me?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and then I take...drum roll please....SHIMMERMOSS and put it in the corner. It makes the purples pop and my eye color, AND I get to use more SHIMMERMOSS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(Parrot/Surreal/Cool Heat/Gulf Stream would all work as well)! 
No eye cream in the a.m. (or just before makeup app). No primer can handle my well-moisturized lid, even a tattoo would get a run for its money. I use the slightest dab just under my brow where I do most of my tweezing to combat the dry skin it sometimes causes.  
Well, I think that is it for my suggestions. I will let you know if I uncover more ways to thwart the mud flap (that's what I affectionately call my eye hood)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! Hope this helps! Thanks for making me feel less alone, in a world of completely visible eyelids...


----------



## effboysinthebut (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

You have an almond eye with a heavy crease


----------



## Cinci (Jul 28, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacPinkFlamingo* 

 
_

Liquidlast Liner.  
Waterproof Mascara.  
_

 
i agree totally...  these are two must haves!


----------



## mysteryflavored (Jul 29, 2008)

UDPP! I scooped mine out as soon as I got it and store it in a little Sally's 0.5oz jar. Love it!


----------



## ximenall (Jul 31, 2008)

mac concealer


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacPinkFlamingo* 

 
_

One word--PRIMER. 
Liquidlast Liner. 
 
Waterproof Mascara. 
 
Capitalize on the lower lash line. 
 
_

 
Completely agree with 1 and 4!!! 

Liquidlast, is that Covergirl?

OMG, yes, the lower lashline is AMAZING!!! It really kicks up a look.






You can really see my fold in this one. It's humongous! I did this last weekend, and was like WHOA! lol. Don't have no eyebrow fill or mascara on... Sorry... Was just trying out new looks


----------



## Cinci (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

I use paint pots as my primer..  The MAC prep + prime creases on me..  But the paint pot stays all day!  

Liquidlast Liner is one of MAC's liners...  Hands down the best "stayput" liner i've ever tried...


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*



reesesilverstar said:


> Completely agree with 1 and 4!!!
> 
> Liquidlast, is that Covergirl?
> 
> ...


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*



MacPinkFlamingo said:


> Quote:
> 
> Originally Posted by *reesesilverstar*
> 
> ...


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Sorry!  This was my first attempt a using I quote...I think it is safe to say I need a bit more practice...LOL!


----------



## reesesilverstar (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cinci* 

 
_Liquidlast Liner is one of MAC's liners...  Hands down the best "stayput" liner i've ever tried..._

 
Ohhh, I could have sworn I saw Liquidlast on something when I was at Walgreens. Thanks tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ha ha... It was Lash blast... I dunno how I could confuse the 2... But thanks again

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacPinkFlamingo* 

 
_Sorry!  This was my first attempt a using I quote...I think it is safe to say I need a bit more practice...LOL!_

 
It's cool. You figured it out


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 1, 2008)

After reading so much about UDPP i'm going to try it, Macs prep & prime doesn't do it for me. I've heard smashbox photo finish primer is good also but they have quite a few & I dont know which one it is.


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Aug 2, 2008)

Believe it or not, the primer that works best for me is actually Avon's BEYOND COLOR Radiant Lifting Eyeshadow. It's a cream-to-powder shadow that is meant to reduce the look of wrinkles, but as a primer it works great, shadow doesn't crease or fade. 

Check it out if you're looking for a new primer :]

AVON- Products


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 2, 2008)

UDPP is my fave


----------



## aleksis210 (Aug 3, 2008)

Francine did a video on cutting open your UDPP she's a member on here as well "kuuipo1207"
Here's the Link:
YouTube - Maximize the Amount of Your Urban Decay Primer Potion!!
Oh and I've never used a primer before...always put my eyeshadow over my concealer, but I'm thinking about trying out Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance


----------



## MeliBoss (Aug 3, 2008)

I got UDPP a few weeks ago. I stayed away from it for awhile because of the price, but I went to Ulta and picked up the deal with the Eye shadow palette and the full size UDPP. 
At first I thought it was ok. I think I used to much the first few times. I finally got the hang of it and it works very well for me. Except I find it easier to blend when I put on a thin layer of UDPP and cover my entire lid with a light colored or sheer shadow. I mainly use vanilla.
And another thing that has converted me to a full time UDPP lover. I work over nights, I got ready for work at 9:30 pm eastern on July 30th. Got off of work at 7:30 am eastern and Did not wash my eye make up off until about 2:30 pm on the 31st and I was shocked when I noticed it was still Flawless. After working, napping for an hour, sweating and packing my stuff my eye make up still looked good. Wish I could say the same for the rest of my face, but I just thought that was amazing!


----------



## Nadeshda (Aug 3, 2008)

ArtDeco eyeshadow base


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 3, 2008)

Hard to say i love UDPP, i put this on before my paints and paint pots.

Some of my favorite paints and PP are base light, still life, cash flow, perky, otherworldy, barestudy, greenstroke


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2008)

UDPP, p2 express waterproof pencils, and wnw's creme eyeshadow in champagne something [its been discontinuted...boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




]. I remember being SO SAD when I lost that damn wnw shadow...it just disappeared!


----------



## MAC_addiction<3 (Aug 7, 2008)

im still addicted to MAcs bare canvas paint
x


----------



## laperle (Aug 10, 2008)

ARTDECO eyeshadow base 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Actually, I just wanted to add this: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Haha, I love these emoticons! They make me laugh.


----------



## luvmkup (Aug 10, 2008)

I use a MAC fluidline, paint pot, or paint as a primer. Shadesticks don't work as well for me. I have a ton of colors, and I just use whatever color I feel like using for that day. I used paints for years until MAC came out with paint pots, then used those, now my latest thing is using fluidlines every day as a primer.


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

I use either UDPP or a paint pot for priming...I find if I use the UDPP too much, my eye lids start to look wrinkly.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 18, 2008)

MAC Untitled Paint!


----------



## tangerine_lilly (Aug 21, 2008)

I have tried a so many and cant use anything but Merle Normans shadow base- it comes in a little convenient compact... i dont go a day without


----------



## nony222 (Aug 21, 2008)

any creme eyeshadow


----------



## nazia (Aug 24, 2008)

I love paint pots for priming. I have UDPP but I find I just cnt blend my eyeshadows as well as I like when I use this.


----------



## rockin26 (Aug 28, 2008)

I like Urban Decay Primer Potion. You can't buy it in stores in Australia (that I've seen) but it's on ebay and smartpoppy.com.au. It gives a great surface and colours really glide on beautifully.


----------



## duddelle (Aug 28, 2008)

*eyeshadow primer help*

I try paints, paint pots and shade sticks as primers, but no matter how little I put on, I get these annoying folds on my lids. What can I do?


----------



## gujifijian (Aug 30, 2008)

I have tried Mac's Paints and although the colours are nice, they crease up on me! And my eyeshadows are not that bright looking! 

Ever since I tried Urban Decay Primer Potion, I have not gone back to Mac's Paint! It goes on clear, and gives me no creases watsoever AND my eyeshadows look great! Its awesome! I say go to Sephora, ask them for a sample and try it urself!


----------



## hedgehog2484 (Aug 30, 2008)

I have good luck with paint pots.  My shadow lasts for 16 hours+ with minimal fading and no creasing.  I don't have a problem with oily lids, though.  Some of my matte shadows were creasing without a base and this solved it.  I like Painterly because it doesn't have shimmer and I can use it with close to anything.  

... Painterly might be a m/u item I actually use up ... haha


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

Wow thats sucks big time.  I think your just like me, you need to go double or even triple duty!!

First i put on Urban decay primer potion or two faced eyeshadow insurance, they are both great so i guess i would go with which ever product bottle you think is cuter.  Just apply it so you have a good semi-thin layer all over your eyelid and brow bone.

I wouldnt reccomend shadesticks, but paints and paint pots work well with me.  I would put that bad boy on my eye.  Then wait 20 seconds for it to dry and what not.  Then i dust on some powder over it to set it even more.  THEN you can finally get to the eyeshadow.  I hope this works, update me if it does or doesnt!


----------



## QueenEmB (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

Yes UD primer potion and then a paint seems to work well for me.

UDPP on it's own works for about 8 hours on me, then creases.


----------



## nunu (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

I agree with ManBeater.

Use either UDPP or the Too Faced one and on top use a paint pot which is either natural (bare study or painterly) or a shade that corrosponds the eyshadows that you are wearing.

hth


----------



## chey (Aug 31, 2008)

My favorite eyeshadow primer is UDPP (Urban Decay Primer Potion).


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

UDPP, as long as it's not abused. Use too much and my eyes wrinkle much. A little goes a long way!


----------



## Sass E (Aug 31, 2008)

I've used Mary Kays eye shadow primer for as long as they've had it.  Before that I used concealer on my lids and set it with powder. That still works when I forget my e/s/p when traveling, although I much prefer having my e/s/p.  I did try UDPP... I didn't really see a difference as far as staying power but I did notice the "blending" issue that has been mentioned. I'll just keep my tube of MK e/s/p.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

UDPP is best applied with just a dab blended all over from lashline to brow.. too much and it creases up right away for me and dries me out.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

UDPP was God's gift to eyeshadow wearers across the globe.


----------



## cetati (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_UDPP was God's gift to eyeshadow wearers across the globe._

 
Agreed. Now they just need to repackage it!


----------



## enjoybeingagirl (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

Do you top your base with a powder before you apply your eye shadows?  For example, top the primer with your setting powder, blot powder, or mineral foundation.  I find that it helps to prevent creases and increase wear time.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

i get annoyed by my folds in my eyelids too. and sometimes my face gets oily including my eyelids.
so i normally use UDPP and a paint pot


----------



## TDoll (Sep 1, 2008)

*Re: eyeshadow primer help*

I agree with what everyone else seems to be saying.  Always use UDPP first.  Don't use much! Using too much can have the opposite effect and cause creasing.  You could put something on top of it like a paint pot or paint...shadesticks tend to crease on me and I don't even have oily lids.  
I think that based on what you've said, I might just skip the paint pot or paint all together and apply eye shadow directly over the UDPP if I were you.
HTH!


----------



## gubeca (Sep 2, 2008)

hi all!! 

favourite primer --> too faced eyeshadow insurence!!!! i have one paint pot but it creases on me... since i bought insurence my eyeshadows last 16 hours!!!! its freakin' amazing!!!


----------



## maple14 (Sep 2, 2008)

i just love too faced shadow insurance, although it sometimes separates a little and you have to shake it to even out the formula, but the packaging is great


----------



## guerr (Sep 3, 2008)

I currently use UDPP...it works wondersss. My eyeshadow doesn't creasee & the colors stay vibrant and last!! The only thing I don't like too much about it is the packaging, the bottle is cute...but it's such a hassle to cut open since A LOT of the product gets stuck inside. =[

I've been meaning to try out too faced shadow insurance, i just haven't had a chance too. but i've heard good reveiws about that too. =]


----------



## Tashona Helena (Sep 3, 2008)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance
And the fab Tan Ray Paint...RIP...lol I don't use it as much because I need to remember to pick a backup up at the CCO.  I always forget, but when I go to reach for it i'm like


----------



## jollystuikie (Sep 3, 2008)

mac paint pot


----------



## cuteillusi0ns (Sep 14, 2008)

hmm, i use a couple different primers for different purposes.
if i'm wearing a mac paint or paint pot, or cream colour base..i always put UDPP underneath OR too faced shadow insurance..
i just recently picked up shadow insurance and i LOVE it, i find it's similar to UDPP but it blends a LITTLE easier and of course, you don't have to cut open the tube to get your moneys worth... so personally i'd say too faced shadow insurance, or of course, a mac paint or paint pot..
i.e; mac paint in stilife or mac painterly or barestudy paint pot...

[sorry for the LONG reply]


----------



## kittykit (Sep 15, 2008)

I use MAC Prep + Prime for eyes. I love it!


----------



## diva32472 (Sep 17, 2008)

urban decay


----------



## MsChrys79 (Sep 21, 2008)

Although I'm still in the baby stages of makeup application (learning to blend, looking like frankenstein around the eyes) I use Urban Decay and I love it! especially since I watched the tutorial on youtube that tells you how to get all of the product from that tiny tube....there's more there than you'd think....also I got a sample of the survival paint from facefront cosmetics and I think it works REALLY good with the pigments....


----------



## MsMaryMAC (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *yodagirl* 

 
_I use either UDPP or a paint pot for priming...I find if I use the UDPP too much, my eye lids start to look wrinkly._

 
I've noticed that with the UDPP too! I find that the shadow holds to my lid and blends better w/o the color fading when I use UDPP as opposed to a MAC P/P- for some reason, the color doesn't go on as bright and it fades together when blending- I have to reapply more color alot more when using p/ps.


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 1, 2008)

My new favorite -- Too Faced Shadow Insurance! 

I used MAC paints or paint pots for years, but TFSI is the bomb. It makes shadows easier to blend. UDPP is O.K., but TFSI is creamier and allows for better blending.


----------



## munchkin78 (Oct 1, 2008)

My favorite is urban decay's primer potion but I also use MAC's paint in bare canvas, paint pot in painterly, or Benefit's Lemon Aid.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 8, 2008)

I like the Eyeshadow Base by artdeco. It is not that expensive and works really well. I have so oily skin and so are my eyelids. I apply it over the eyelid and blend it up to the brows. After that I like the Bare Study Paint Pot but just a thin amount of it. It does "wrinkle" your skin there a bit if you use too much though. And I don't like wrinkles at places they're not supposed to be for the next ten years


----------



## SarahAfshar (Oct 8, 2008)

Their are several on the market today that live up their promises, as their are several that do not. Their are several on the market that also mislead you into believing they actually do work, when they really do not match up to other eyeshadow primers. 

I think one of the best is definitely Too Faced Eye Insurance because the product goes on smooth and dries to a nice finish, without irriating the eye area. This product is very long lasting and allows your eye make-up to stay put throughout most of the day. 

Girlactik eye base is a great eye primer and works well, as is Urban Decay's primer potion, but these two great primers do not work as well as Too Faced Eye Insurance because Girlactik has a tendancy to be a little too sticky based and takes longer to dry and Urban Decay's primer potion tends to dry out quicker, although possesses a great result and promise of most marketed eye priming products.

MAC's paintpots work great as a base and although work as a primer for most girls, however; it has a tendancy to crease, especially if one is of an oilier skin type. Same with any kind of paintpot by any other cosmetic entity.

I am not a fan of MAC's prep + prime, but do believe their other products exceed that product much more so, as a result. 

Art Deco Eyeshadow base is great and works wonderfully, but has a tendency to fade throughout the day. Benefit Lemonade primer also is on the same wavelength. Much better than MAC's prep+prime, but not as strong as Girlactik Eyebase or Urban Decay's Primer Potion, as well as, Too Faced Eye Insurance.


----------



## Princesa Livia (Oct 9, 2008)

I use Soft Ochre pp as a base and it creases on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm thinking of getting a new e/s primer, but I'm torn between Urban Decay Primer Potion and Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance...


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 9, 2008)

udpp.


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 9, 2008)

udpp.


----------



## vmb8706 (Oct 9, 2008)

udpp.


----------



## April47 (Oct 10, 2008)

I cannot live w/o MAC Shadesticks. I use them everyday. They never crease on me and make the colours more vibrant. I believe they are phasing them out though. Excuse me while I go cry.


----------



## thedrinkgirl (Oct 10, 2008)

Bare Canvas is THE BOMB!!!! I like the consistency of it and when I used UD, I didn't feel like I had enough on. Guess it's just cuz I'm used to the thickness and full coverage of bare canvas.


----------



## Kiss and Makeup (Oct 10, 2008)

Another good base I use that no one's mentioned is Lemon Aid by BeneFit.  It comes in a pot and has to be "warmed" with the fingers prior to application. I  like this because it tends to be sticky, so it's great to use with loose e/s and pigments.  I also have both UDPP and TFSI, and I think when my PP runs out I'll be switching to Shadow Insurance.  I love that it's "runny".  I find it's easier to blend evenly because of that.


----------



## matsubie (Oct 15, 2008)

udpp by far


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Oct 31, 2008)

I find that my winning combo is too faced shadow insurence, and then painterly over the top. It seriously last allll day and doesnt fade. Plus Shadow insurence and painterly are good for me, cause UDPP is not available in australia.


----------



## myystiqueen (Oct 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_I find that my winning combo is too faced shadow insurence, and then painterly over the top. It seriously last allll day and doesnt fade. Plus Shadow insurence and painterly are good for me, cause UDPP is not available in australia._

 
oh gee... seriously... i was about to say the same thing...

since UDPP is not available here in aussie,, myy favorite combo is TFSI and MAC Painterly PaintPot on top of it... seriously.... i loveeee this combination..!! it lasts the whole day and it doesn't crease or smear at all...


----------



## cassandra-ellen (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *myystiqueen* 

 
_oh gee... seriously... i was about to say the same thing...

since UDPP is not available here in aussie,, myy favorite combo is TFSI and MAC Painterly PaintPot on top of it... seriously.... i loveeee this combination..!! it lasts the whole day and it doesn't crease or smear at all... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
How come we always end up in the same forums saying the same stuff!?!?! Haha. 
Btw, definatly need a shopping day together soon! Haha.


----------



## myystiqueen (Nov 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cassandra-ellen* 

 
_How come we always end up in the same forums saying the same stuff!?!?! Haha. 
Btw, definatly need a shopping day together soon! Haha.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ahaha... yea...

definitely....!!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 1, 2008)

MAC paint pots.. I have the paints but they just run right off my eyelids when I tear and I think it aggravates my outer eye. I haven't had that problem with the pots and have always had issues with the paints. Never tried anything else and feel there is no need, I have so many and their are so many colors available. Thanks MAC! I have heard of UDPP drying out lids and I am already prone to that problem... so paint pots it is! 8)


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 2, 2008)

i have udpp however hate the bloddy bottle it's in! this is great though because even if i just use this and then an eyeshadow staright on top the colour stays. and it lasts even longer if i use udpp and then a paint pot as well.

however when i use mac paints i don't need udpp because the paints do such an amazing job on their own. i love stillife the most!

when i use paint pots on tehir own however my shadow creases as soon as i work up a bit of a sweat (which happens alot at work!!)


----------



## macosophy (Nov 10, 2008)

MAC paint in Stilife because of its brilliant durability and gorgeous icy metallic shimmer.


----------



## Heiaken (Nov 10, 2008)

My two fave's are Lumene Beauty Base e/s primer and MAC Painterly Paint Pot. My lids get very oily super quick, if I don't use a primer I have creasing after 30mins of putting eyeshadow, but with these my e/s keeps perfect +8 hours


----------



## banjobama (Nov 10, 2008)

I'll always buy UDPP. If I want colors to pop I use Shiseido Integrate brand eyeshadow pencils. They are like shadesticks but softer, and don't pull on your eye so much.


----------



## ambicion6 (Nov 10, 2008)

I use this:

Chanel Ombre A Paupieres
It's a little on the pricey side at $30 but its very effective and I can go out and dance all night and get sweaty everywhere else on my face, but my eyes stay perfect!

though, i just ordered the UDPP with my 20% FF at Sephora, so I hope it will work just as great and at half the price!
BASE OMBRE A PAUPIÈRES PROFESSIONAL EYE SHADOW BASE♥-♥ Neiman Marcus


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 10, 2008)

okay i have used shaderstick's , paint pots, and paints but i never get the color to show up bright enough even if i reapply and i don't know what else i can use as a base to make my eyeshadows pop maybe i need to try udpp


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocolicouss* 

 
_okay i have used shaderstick's , paint pots, and paints but i never get the color to show up bright enough even if i reapply and i don't know what else i can use as a base to make my eyeshadows pop maybe i need to try udpp_

 
Have you tried packing on the color with a sponge tip applicator first? I find that makes it as intense as it will get, besides using a paint pot. etc. etc... that will bring out the color you want.


----------



## cocolicouss (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Have you tried packing on the color with a sponge tip applicator first? I find that makes it as intense as it will get, besides using a paint pot. etc. etc... that will bring out the color you want._

 
i usually use my 239 brush to pack it on but it still doesnt come out how i want it so im gonna try a sponge tip brush thanks for the tip


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Nov 11, 2008)

Mac's Shadesticks Are My Favorites! So Easy To Apply (like Coloring In The Lines) Of The Eyelid. Bare Canvas (mac Paint) Is Also Really Great! I Like The Paint Pots Too... But If You Use A Lil' To Much It Will Cause Your Shadow To Crease.


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohnna-lee* 

 
_Have you tried packing on the color with a sponge tip applicator first? I find that makes it as intense as it will get, besides using a paint pot. etc. etc... that will bring out the color you want._

 

ACTUALLY THE BEST BRUSH TO USE IS THE 275 BRUSH. THE FLUFFIER THE HAIRS OF THE BRUSH ARE THE BETTER FOR PICKING UP AND PACKING ON COLOR! THE 239, 252, AND 242 ARE TO STIFF AND PACKED/ AND THE HAIRS LIE TO CLOSE TOGETHER. SO THE SHADOW ENDS UP IN BETWEEN THE HAIRS THE MORE YOU PACK WITH IT.


----------



## GEISHA GIRL (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *April47* 

 
_I cannot live w/o MAC Shadesticks. I use them everyday. They never crease on me and make the colours more vibrant. I believe they are phasing them out though. Excuse me while I go cry._

 
YOU AND ME BOTH. BUT IF THEY DO YOU CAN ALWAYS CALL "GONE BUT NOT FORGOTTEN" (WHERE PHASED OUT MAC PRODUCTS GO) 1-800-216-7173


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 11, 2008)

Your CAPS lock must be stuck


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Nov 13, 2008)

UDPP because I cannot go a day without applying it. I want to try the MAC Paint Pots because I heard it's so amazing and I will try it whenever I get the chance.


----------



## kittykit (Nov 13, 2008)

I've replied to this thread before but at the moment, Too Faced Shadow Insurance is my favourite!


----------



## ohnna-lee (Nov 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_I've replied to this thread before but at the moment, Too Faced Shadow Insurance is my favourite!_

 
The last time I went to Pure Beauty I tested this on the back of my hand and let it set. I then looked at all the other goodies and when I was done I looked at my hand and decided against the Shadow Insurance because it seemed to settle into the fine lines on my hand. It seemed like it didn't have the right texture, if this makes sense.

Is this the way it is supposed to act?


----------



## Kirsty2703 (Nov 14, 2008)

After reading this I think I'm gonna rush out and by the UD primer!

Thanks guys


----------



## i_love_mac (Nov 14, 2008)

I like to wear my eyeshadows that pop, very vibrant. So if I am wearing blue I use Mac sea me purples I use Mac royal hue shadestick. For neutral eye I just bei-ing and also I use bare study paint pot by Mac.


----------



## princessbarbie (Nov 19, 2008)

OMG!! Honestly, STUDIO GEAR eye primer in Natural is AMAZZZZING! it has a very nice skin tone tint (comes in 2 colors: natural & bisque)- so it immediately takes out any blue/purples in the natural eyelid, it lifts and brightens!! Its awesome...not to mention your shadows won't crease or budge alllllllllll day long! 

Right now you can only get it at ULTA, but Studio Gear is getting ready to be launched in Dilliards as well!


----------



## Nita67 (Nov 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LunaY* 

 
_Well I went on a wild goose chase to find UDPP yesterday, every website was out and Sephora stores were out too. To spare myself from paying double on eBay, I heard the Lumene Eye Makeup Base from CVS was just as good for many people, except those with extremely oily lids, and even they liked it up until 7+ hours or so. _

 
You can also try to get UDPP from Ulta.com.  Love this stuff!!  Another good one is Shadow Insurance by Two Face.


----------



## statusmode (Nov 20, 2008)

I like to use UDPP as primer and either shadesticks or paintpots as a base over the UDPP


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Nov 21, 2008)

i use as base Mac Paintpots, UD primer potion, Nyx jumbo pencils


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 4, 2008)

I use a variety of primers: Paints, Paint Pots, NYX Jumbo Pencils and Mehron AQ Palette.

Btw, I guess I'm in the minority as I hated UDPP


----------



## aic (Dec 6, 2008)

luvs urban decay primer potion.


----------



## wynchester76 (Dec 12, 2008)

MAC paint pots and/or even Fluidlines!!!


----------



## -moonflower- (Dec 12, 2008)

Lately I'm really liking the Metal X eyeshadows as a base. With a bit of UDPP under them they last so long that it's hard to get off! 
Gilded Ash as a base for brown and purple smokey eyes =


----------



## shyste (Dec 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SiCiLyGiRl* 

 
_i use as base Mac Paintpots, UD primer potion, Nyx jumbo pencils_

 
Ditto


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 13, 2008)

I now have the Too Faced Shadow Insurance and I like it. I still use UDPP and I also got my first MAC Metal-X Shadow in Pink Platinum.


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

Artdeco primer


----------



## Sherice (Dec 20, 2008)

UDPP is awesome! I am really loving it!


----------



## lesreid2 (Dec 21, 2008)

Shadow Insurance definitely


----------



## brixton (Dec 22, 2008)

Painterly paint pot, as the perfect neutral.  I always scoffed at primers/paints etc. as unnecessary, but this has really made me feel like a dork for missing out all this time!!  Increases shade intensity and really makes it last, as well as covering up wonky eyelid imperfections.  
Also love Moss Scape p.p. - great mix with greens/browns/neutrals.


----------



## TJgirl (Jan 4, 2009)

I currently use either UDPP (how original right?? lol), Benefits creaseless cream shadow/liner in birthday suit or for dark looks I like Blacktrack fluidline, I love dark eye looks.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 5, 2009)

I recently purchased my first paint pot in Girl Friendly and I love it! I put UDPP on first and put Girl Friendly on my lid. I think I might buy the Painterly paint pot or the Quite Natural paint pot.


----------



## Brie (Jan 5, 2009)

Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance


----------



## ladyJ (Jan 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance_

 
Is this better than UDPP? I was thinking about getting it.


----------



## Miss. Herzeleid (Jan 6, 2009)

I think that Benefit's, Lemon Aid is really good, it works well for me.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 10, 2009)

I use UDPP, and don't laugh....Chapstick. Chapstick works great, and it's cheap.


----------



## evieannaX3 (Jan 10, 2009)

I either use Urban Decay Primer Potion or Too Faced Shadow Insurance.

In my opinion both of them are awesome!


----------



## ohshnappp (Jan 14, 2009)

Urban Decay Primer Potion and Too Faced Shadow Insurance both work well, but the packaging for TFSI is what's going to make me buy it again over UDPP. Getting the extra product out of that stupid UDPP bottle is such a pain!


----------



## CatsMeow (Jan 18, 2009)

I'm an advocate for MAC paints bare canvas as well. It's the lighter of the paints collection and is perfect for both cool and warm pigments over the top. I've found sublime nature is just that little too dark for lighter pigments so I only use it for a dark smokier eye.


----------



## luvmkup (Jan 19, 2009)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance.


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 21, 2009)

N/A


----------



## Kimmer (Jan 21, 2009)

N/A


----------



## lesreid2 (Jan 22, 2009)

DEFINITELY Too Faced Shadow Insurance.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

TFSS-I prefer this to UDPP. It's my primary primer...lol

I just tried L'Oreal de-crease. I love this stuff. It's supposed to last eight hrs-I had it on for six, and my makeup still looked the same--that sold me.

I tried Sally Hansens Fast Fix Shadow Base...meh is all i can say. 

So yea....TFSS or LD-C


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jan 23, 2009)

mac paint pots


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Jan 24, 2009)

Prep & prime eyes, works well for me





4/8/09: This shit sucks! Doesn't prevent creasing and color fades... Need to replace this asap!


----------



## lara (Jan 26, 2009)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance,
MAC Paint Pots.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Feb 5, 2009)

I always use UDPP then a paint pot on top!


----------



## KarlaKayM (Feb 6, 2009)

UDPP definately!


----------



## vanilla_addict (Feb 6, 2009)

MAC paint pot in painterly.. is the best ever!! it blends softly under any shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also paint in bare canvas isnt bad either


----------



## aLove4MakeUp (Feb 9, 2009)

I use Bare Escentuals PRIMETIME EYES..... this is the only eye primer i've ever tried. It works great!!! the only downside is the packaging. I can't ever tell if/when i'm running out


----------



## summer6310 (Feb 11, 2009)

I love Paint Pot the most!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 11, 2009)

I used to love UDPP, now I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance + MAC Fawntastic CCB.


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Must have brushes*

Hi all,

So just wondering what everyones top five brushes are.. they do not have to be MAC, any brand any use.

My faves are the

MAC 239
MAC 217
MAC 182
MAC 109
Napolean angled contour brush ( medium sized contour i find the mac ones to big or to small)


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

My top five are 
226, 187, 239, 109, 217

have you tried the forum search function? you may want to check these other threads as well. 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/w...hlight=brushes

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...hlight=brushes

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f256/h...hlight=brushes

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f256/w...hlight=brushes


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

yeh i have was just interested in what any other aussie forum users may think up, we dont get a few things that are available in america, so anything thats local is heaps better for me.


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

#239
#217
#187
#165
#263


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

My faves are:

#187 - for blush application
#181 - for MSF/mineralised blush application
#182 - for applying loose powder
#239 - for highlighting
#219 - for applying crease colour and blending
#213 - for applying coarser pigments & e/s
Inglot angled eyeliner brush

Sorry - I couldnt just pick 5 so I included reasons for why I chose those lol...


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Anyone had any experiance with other inglot brushes. I neeeeeeeeeeeeed another kabuki (LOL) and inglots is a lil cheaper,


----------



## sambibabe (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

I think Simplyenchantin has..  Wait for her


----------



## simplyenchantin (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

The inglot kabuki brush appears to be identical to the 182. I haven't bought it but I played with it in store. If you go in and ask them to, they'll use it on you etc and you can see for yourself. Aside from that I've bought an awesome blending brush from them and a large face powder brush that I use with loose and pressed powder and it works fine for me.. it was like $60 vs MAC large face brushes which are over $90 I think..


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Mac

109
187
239
226
217


----------



## darkorchid (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Just my two cents - cos I'm a budget girl - the new Manicare Artiste range found in Myer and Priceline is really affordable and have some really great brushes. I picked up their stippling brush - it is much smaller (by about half) the size of MACs 187 but  I found it was really great at applying my liquid foundation with the stippling technique vs my Coastal Scents 187 dupe. 

They are worth a look


----------



## rockin26 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *darkorchid* 

 
_Just my two cents - cos I'm a budget girl - the new Manicare Artiste range found in Myer and Priceline is really affordable and have some really great brushes. I picked up their stippling brush - it is much smaller (by about half) the size of MACs 187 but I found it was really great at applying my liquid foundation with the stippling technique vs my Coastal Scents 187 dupe. 

They are worth a look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks for the rec, I get frustrated looiking at the threads for US stuff cos we don't have most of the brands they recommend as alt to MAC. I just picked up Gorgeous Cosmetics brush roll today so I'll be testing out all the bushes and will post some recs in the coming weeks.

As for MAC my faves are:-

239 - All over lid colouring
217 - Crease, outer V and pretty much most blending
242 - Good with cremes & paints for eyes
219 - My super smudger and to start up hard core crease play! Then blend with 217 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



168 - Blush & contour
275 - Eye highlights

Sorry I know it's 6!!


----------



## spectrolite (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

My tops:

217 - Blending or concealer
227 - For highlighting
239 - Shadow brush
226 - One of the new brushes. How did I live without this! - Blending 
116 - Blush brush - perfect for my face
189 - Face brush - for applying MSF's and highlighting
Too Faced Kabuki!! <3

Yeah, yeah.. I have more than 5. I guess I'm just a rebel


----------



## tana2210 (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*






lol dont worry i reallllly struggled to choose five. Im def going to check out inglot and priceline brushes. i love my MAC ones but the uni income doesnt let me buy as many as i'd like.

Thanks for everyones input!!!


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

^^ the Inglot bent eyeliner brush (not angled as I said in my post - sorry).

Fantastic.  Definately take a look at this one - makes it sooooo much easier to tightline!


----------



## myystiqueen (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

hmm.. mine must be :

- MAC #217
- MAC #226
- MAC #168
- MAC #239
- MAC #182

for other than MAC :

- Sonia Kashuk bent eyeliner brush (beats MAC #266)
- Manicare Artiste Round Crease Brush (MAC #219 dupe)
- EcoTools Powder Brush
- EcoTools Blush Brush


----------



## celestia (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll always love my Too Faced- shadow insurance as long as I have a light eye gel moisturiser underneath it!


----------



## kcicala (Feb 16, 2009)

UDPP for me!


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 16, 2009)

It use to be UDPP, but its too drying for my eyelid.


----------



## celestia (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

These 5 would be mine because they carry the weight of other brushes too.

MAC 239 
A'squirrel blender 
MAC 187 
Smashbox #21 arched liner 
TBS lip/concealer brush
Stila #15


----------



## SpringDancer (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

MAC 187 - liquid foundation
NAC 188 - creme blush
MAC 239 - shading
MAC 217 - blending
MAC 226 - blending (my new fav )


----------



## Tinnsla (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

187 (liquid foundation, creme blush, bronzer, blush)
182 (msf natural, buffing out any harsh lines)
239 (shading and highlighting
226 (blending)
266 (eye liner and brows)

I can make do with just these brushes on a daily basis, though I usually use a lot more.


----------



## anshu7 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

mine are a mixture of drugstore and highend. most drugstore actually
mac 187
ecotools blush brush
posh kabuki
sonia kashuk bent eyeliner brush
essence of beauty dual use e/s brush and crease brush duo
I am currently thinking of buying mac 217..


----------



## poker face (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Mine are MAC, and not what people usually expect...

#190 (primer, foundation), #188 (powder, blush, bronzer, contour, highlight), #239 (lid color, crease, highlight), #217 (crease, blending), #219 (crease, tear duct, lower lashline)

I'd love to throw more face brushes into the mix, because I own and regularly use the the #190, #188, #187, #168, & #116.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

187
217
239
242
219


----------



## dominichulinda (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

*daily brushes:*
187 Satinfinish or 182 NMSF(when I use this as a foundation)
129 Blush 
109 contour 
168 highlight
190 moisturizer 

but love: 
239 lid
224,227, 217 all over eyeshadow/highlighter
222, 226, 224, 217 for crease
219, 228 for eyeliner ..crease tiny spots etc


----------



## alka1 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Lately i've been really loving my 138 brush. It a multipurpose powder brush - and it's incredibly soft. works amazing with contour/highlight/bronzer/etc


----------



## Lilli-Marleen (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Face
129 -> good allrounder
188 -> best blush brush (very easy to handle)
165 -> best highlighter

Eyes
213 -> a simple brush with a good cut 
217 -> best brush for soft looks
226 -> best brush for contours
214 -> great for defining/lining


----------



## kay_411 (Feb 22, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

must haves are
109
187
239
217
226


----------



## laguayaca (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

*MAC 180 *theres no brush to me that can make foundation awesome but this one..I use to be all about the 187 but sheds way to much and this one surpasses it in my humble opinion.
*MAC 138* sooo soft pricey but you can really use it for sooo much its so worth it!If you dont have one get one everyone!
*MAC 109 *is multipurpose also I love it! 
*MAC 222* super crease brush 
I heard fab comments about* MAC 226 *brush(mine is on the way yay)


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

Here are my top 5:

239
217
226
219
187


----------



## lumiere (Feb 23, 2009)

UDPP, but I prefer Too Faced Shadow Insurance's packaging. Much more convenient.


----------



## enigma (Feb 25, 2009)

I use ArtDeco eyeshadow base and love it.


----------



## naceprettub (Feb 28, 2009)

UD PP is the only shadow primer that I have but I sometimes use shadesticks if the colors that I'm working with will blend well with the few shadesticks that I have. But UD PP is great! I had trouble with creasing before I bought it and I don't have that problem anymore.


----------



## KnittingSwede (Feb 28, 2009)

elizabeth arden eye-fix primer. i have used it for about 15 years and it has never let me down - i've tried some other primers (udpp, mac paintpot, mac paint, lancome primers...) but this one is yet to be beaten in terms of keeping my eyeshadow from creasing!


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 1, 2009)

I use to use Prime & prep, then went to UDPP and now I'm back to using paint pots and mixing medium if needed. My foundation is Kevyn Aucoin & Giorgio Armani and usually those are enough. The Prep & prime & UDPP work good but made my eyes itch and break out. I also really love smashbox's photo finish foundation primer, it makes my face so soft!! For the eyes I'm going back to the good old faithful MAC paintpots...


----------



## I <3 MakeUp (Mar 2, 2009)

Too Faced Shadow Insurance is fantastic.

My eyelids get quite oily and no other eye primer has been able to stop creasing after a few hours except this brand.


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 3, 2009)

MAC PP in Bare Study and Soft Orche. Lolz I don't know if those two count but that's what I use


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Mar 3, 2009)

Urban Decay Primer Potion! its really easy to blend into the lid.


----------



## godsgirl619 (Mar 7, 2009)

UDPP or Bare Canvas Paint


----------



## Alakazam (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Must have brushes*

brushes i always use..

MAC <3

182
187 
129
226
224 
209

Chanel #14 brush <3


----------



## K&T Makeup (Mar 7, 2009)

UDPP! I have to say that since I have started using this for my models, soon to get some for myself, I notice that no matter what e/s I put on them it pops!...sometimes more than I intended it too and a little bit truly goes a long way. I am on photoshoot #25 and I swear there is still ALOT more left in the bottle


----------



## chickatthegym (Mar 8, 2009)

I haven't used any MAC primers for eyes... but I will add another brand to the list NOT to get!  Smashbox dual primer kinda sucks (it is eyes on one side and a lip primer on the other).  It's really dry and goes on flakey.  So you have uneven flakes on before you even put your shadow on!  At first, I kind of liked it b/c in the summer it kept my lids dry but the texture sucks.  I had it forever and don't even like using it.  I would NOT recommend this one.

As far as their face primer though, the Smashbox primer is pretty good.  I had no problems with it and it always made my foundation last longer and go on smoother.  However, that being said, it is just OKAY.  Nothing special.  I really like the Prep + Prime from MAC a lot better.  (I use the one with the SPF50 in it- haven't tried the other one but heard good things about that too).

Oh, one more thing to add to my long post... while we are talking shadow primers... One I really like and have used for quite awhile is the Mary Kay "Creme to Powder" Eye Color in Vanilla.  It goes on really smooth and leaves a subtle shimmer and is perfect under any shadow.  Come to think of it, I have had this for WAY too long and should order a new one LOL.  

Hope this helps


----------



## lisalovescpt (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Whoohooo, I know what eye shape I have now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks for all the great tips to enhance anything but the non-visible eyelid...


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I used to love UDPP, now I use Too Faced Shadow Insurance + MAC Fawntastic CCB._

 

Hi...I ordered Fawntastic CCB and am waiting for it to come in, how well does it work for you? I wanted to try the CCB's since they look easier to apply then PP's. Also, how dark is that color compared to MACS swatch? My eye's are so sensitive that I can only wear pigments or good quality  loose mineral brands ( I now have my own line
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Most of the time my foundation is the only base I wear, lol but on the days I really want my eyes to stand out & last then I use the PP's, Too faced, UDPP & now CCB's.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *godsgirl619* 

 
_UDPP or Bare Canvas Paint_

 
I was thinking of trying Bare Canvas, how well does that work for you? Have your tried their CCB's, if so which one do you like best?


----------



## purelifewater (Mar 15, 2009)

Definitely Urban Decay Primer Potion.

Why?

Well, first of all, it does NOT crease my shadows.
And coming from an oily-skined, Asian small double eyelid-ed girl, that's pretty good.
Second, it makes shadows POP. The colour shows up much more vibrant.
And lastly, my shadows don't fade and don't budge. They stay put for the entire day, until I decided to take my makeup off.

And yes, the packaging is agonizing, but try to use as much of it as you can before cutting the tube open. When you begin to get that feeling like it's running out, take out that small plastic ring that's in it. That little small plastic ring is what squeezes down on the doe foot so that you don't get that much on the wand. However, if you take that out, you will be able to get so much more product.


----------



## Jupiter19 (Mar 15, 2009)

Definitely MAC Paintpots, although I can't get electrosky to work for me, but all the other paintpots work great!


----------



## KathyBlvD (Mar 16, 2009)

*BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Don't we all hate it when a look we've put so much work into gets nasty and messy after only an hour two.... Creasing..... UGH!  So what is your must have/fav eyeshadow primer ??


----------



## mac_arp4ever (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

I love love love mac paint pots...painterly is my fave!


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Painterly paint pot works really well for me!


----------



## mizuki~ (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Definitely Urban Decay Primer Potion & MAC Paint Pots!


----------



## Painterlyy (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

I love mac paint pot in Painterly as you can tell from my name xD
I also love urban decay primer potion because i have oily lids and this product really helps with that and it keeps my eyeshadow from creasing and it really makes the colours pop


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

It depends on what kind of makeup I'm wearing and how my skin's acting. L'oreal de-crease is the dryest formula, in my experience, so I use it when I'm not going to be layering a lot of shadow. I don't need a lot of "stick" for a neutral look.. but I do want my eyelids to stay dry and smooth, not oily.
For more complex looks, I like to use both UDPP and Painterly. Sometimes I'll use white pencils as a base on my inner corners and even my brow bone.

For those that want to go reeeeal cheap, I used to use maybelline cover-up sticks. I still do when I'm without a base. These are best used on a clean, dry lid with no moisturizer or foundation. But they will work, and won't crease for a long time!


----------



## Titty (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

I use UDPP with a thin layer of jW Cosmetics shadow base. It makes it easier to blend and UDPP adds some security underneath since it's like GLUE lol


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Too Faced Shadow Insurance. I can't live without it and it lasts forEVER! I've been using one tube for more than a year now. I use it under paint pots to make sure they don't crease.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

udpp under painterly paint pot = creaseless, vibrant eyeshadow that lasts all day


----------



## User38 (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

UDPP, Paint Pots, old Stila Smudge pots and Bobbi Brown Cream ES.. they all work well. I do not combine UDPP with paint pots of any sort as I feel they glop up.. I do use MAC cream ES under a lot of shadows though.. they work well on the older ladies


----------



## kariii (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

painterly paint pot


----------



## DigitalRain (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Mary Kay Eye Primer, or one of MAC paint pots.


----------



## Missy1726 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

UDPP or mac paint pots


----------



## Mzchio (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Favorite eyeshadow primer/base*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Whitepinky* 

 
_What brand & product do u reccomend for eyeshadow primers & bases?_

 
There are many to choose from! 
I've tried Urban Decay Primer Potion (good job) 
MAC fluidline (love it)
MAC prep n prime (don't recommend it) 
NYX jumbo stix pencils (apply lightly, or they'll crease)
Scandalous Base (just got it) 
MAC Paint Pots (love them)

I recommend MAC fluidline in blacktrack or the paint pots in either painterly or soft ochre. 
 I heard about Too Faced shadow insurance, but I've never tried it. Also, don't be scared, ask for samples before buying the product.


----------



## kittykit (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Definitely Too Faced Shadow Insurance for me.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Urban Decay Primer Potion, this stuff is amazing.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

I use either Too Faced Shadow Insurance, or UDPP, and then I put Chapstick on my lid.


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

I use either TFSI or Painterly Paint Pot.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

yeah not sure wat shape ur eyes are but if ur having problems with eyeshadow creasing then u need to invest some money into a good eyeshadow primer. Try Sephora's Urban Decay Primer Potion ($22 in stores) or Too Faced Eyeshadow Insurance Primer ($26). mind u these prices I'm quoting is Canadian prices. But I love ur blue eyeshadow.


----------



## gujifijian (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Problem with my eyelids!*

Also because u have beautiful blue eyes(so jealous) u mite want to use colors that don't match ur eye color. That way ur 'blues' will stand out more!


----------



## MissResha (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_udpp under painterly paint pot = creaseless, vibrant eyeshadow that lasts all day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

yes!! this is my FAVORITE combo. I apply a very thin layer of UDPP, let it dry for about 30 sec. then a thin layer of Painterly on top of that. I swear, my shadow will NOT budge at all and it really sticks to the painterly in a way that is sometimes hard to wash off...but thats good! LOL. Painterly may just be my favorite paintpot ever. it really makes the colors pop for me.


----------



## Gadook (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

TFSI+ mac PP


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

MAC Bare Study Paint Pot
MAC Moss Scape Paint Pot


----------



## lolli (Mar 20, 2009)

*What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

Hi all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm new here and really want to improve my makeup skills. One of the things that I am hoping will help me are the right makeup brushes. So I am going to MAC today to purchase some. I only have enough money to buy 4 brushes and I am wondering what the experts here would recommend. After some research I'm thinking I should get the 217, 266, 239 and the 219. Please let me know what you think or if I should get some other brushes and why. TIA!


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

those are all really good eye brushes...I would pick those 4 eye brushes also..but also if your thinking about face brushes..the 187 is my favorite :-D


----------



## miss-lilly (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

I totally agree with the brushes you mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I consider all of them essential for any collection. The 239 is my favorite brush for e/s application, 217 is awesome for blending + crease, 266 is excellent for gel e/l and even though I do like the 219, I would suggest that you invest in a face/blush brush. 
#187 is a wonderful brush that can be used for so many things: foundation, blush, highlighting e.t.c. and even though it's expensive, it's definitely worth it!


----------



## anshu7 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

I would suggest 187, 129, 217 and 239 tht should be good for ur whole face rather than just the eyes. for eyeliner, u can get sonia kashuk bent eyeliner brush. Its fab!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

there is already a thread on this subject: 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f256/w...brushes-30218/


----------



## lolli (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

Thanks everyone for your input.  I went during my lunch today and got the 217, 219, 329 and the 109.  I decide to try out the 109 brush that everyone talks about.  I have the 188 brush so I can wait a little while on the 187.


----------



## User49 (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: What are your 4 must have MAC eye brushes?*

239 as a basic brush for applying colour in creams and powders
224 to blend colours or to create soft looks, or build up dark colours in teh crease as a countour
208 for lining eyes with liquid liner or filling in brows 
217 blending/conealor application ect


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

hands down urban decay primer potion, or even some of the paintpots work wonders


----------



## Sashan (Mar 21, 2009)

UDPP, I have trouble removing my e/s since I found this product lol.


----------



## Tinkerbell4726 (Mar 21, 2009)

I love urban decay but I notice when I get the last of it it doesn't work as good. In the mean time I've been using beig-ing shadestick and that works nice too


----------



## elementaire (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: BEST/FAV Eyeshadow Primer !?!?*

udpp underneath MAC paint pots for me. I like soft ochre and greenstroke


----------



## Lollie (Mar 26, 2009)

I absolutely love the eye shadow primer from Artdeco. It's a German drugstore brand. I have also used the Urban Decay primer, but I think it's terrible. The artdeco one comes in a small jar which isn't practical and hygienic, but it surely does the trick!


----------



## LadySutcliffe (Mar 27, 2009)

I used UD primer for aaaaaaages and thought it was great, til I tried the Too Faced one - it's BRILLIANT. 16 hours after putting my e/s on it still looks good! Miraculous considering I usually get creasing/sliding off even with primer.


----------



## callison (Apr 25, 2009)

Shadesticks are good, MAC Paints are great, the darker the paint the more vivid the color payoff you will get. For serious stage base, Kryolan aqua colors are fabulous and LAST. I also use, Benefit Boi ing concealer for a base,  is amazing and give a great coverage to your eye.


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 29, 2009)

MAC's Prep and Prime:Eyes.Everybody hates it,but,I love it.=p


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

I would say Too Faced Shadow Insurance, but in all honesty I have tried that many.  It works so well I don't want to experiment!


----------



## britnicroq (May 1, 2009)

UDPP of course or Bare Essentuals Prime Time Eyelid primer works great too.


----------



## puja1204 (May 4, 2009)

I used to swear by UDPP, but I just got a small jar of *Laura Geller Eye Spackle *and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! It covers any veins, neutralizes redness, and all my e/s colors (even cheap stuff) look so vibrant & never crease!

UDPP also prevents creasing & enhances color, but the Eye Spackle makes my eye shadow have a staying power that UDPP can't come close to!

Get a sample & try this stuff, b/c it changed my life!


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (May 29, 2009)

I've only ever used Urban Decay Primer Potion, but I love it and it works great! I was actually surprised the first time I used it because I wasn't expecting it to work so well.


----------



## louislover1 (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PnkCosmo* 

 
_Urban Decay Primer Potion is the best I've tried.

Unfortunately, it doesn't come with very much in that tube. So, I use UD's Cream e/s instead. I use Foxy & Midnight Cowboy the most. I apply a thin layer to the lid and apply any e/s over that.

Lasts all day long w/o creasing or fading!!_

 
when my tube runs out i cut it open and get a TON of product out! i can fill usualyy 3 five grams jars with all thats left in there


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puja1204* 

 
_I used to swear by UDPP, but I just got a small jar of *Laura Geller Eye Spackle *and I LOVE LOVE LOVE it!! It covers any veins, neutralizes redness, and all my e/s colors (even cheap stuff) look so vibrant & never crease!

UDPP also prevents creasing & enhances color, but the Eye Spackle makes my eye shadow have a staying power that UDPP can't come close to!

Get a sample & try this stuff, b/c it changed my life!_

 
Ooh sounds good, im now officially keeping an eye out for this.
Ive been looking at a few recently. UDPP is great but you know what its like, always on the look out for other things!


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *louislover1* 

 
_when my tube runs out i cut it open and get a TON of product out! i can fill usualyy 3 five grams jars with all thats left in there_

 
I once did this with a new UDPP to save hassle with the applicator etc, I prefer jars. But it dried out in like a week. I do not recommend this until its on its last legs.

Maybe that's painstakingly obvious for most though.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kirsty* 

 
_I once did this with a new UDPP to save hassle with the applicator etc, I prefer jars. But it dried out in like a week. I do not recommend this until its on its last legs.

Maybe that's painstakingly obvious for most though. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
A lot of people have said theirs dried out which is odd as I depotted mine when I had tonnes left in it (ie it wasn't on its last legs) and it hasn't dried out on me at all.  I put it into an old face cream jar and it's stayed the same for me, it dried out a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiny bit but I didn't notice until I was being really fussy with it. 

I quite like Painterly as a base, it acts as an excellent "eyeshadow brightener"


----------



## :+:Karolina:+: (Jun 3, 2009)

UDPP!!! I just wish it came in better packaging


----------



## sararose (Jun 7, 2009)

I use Too Faced Eye Shadow Insurance!  Not only does it prevent creasing, but it makes my shadows last ALL DAY!  A few nights I feel asleep in my makeup (I know, I know, big no-no!) and the next morning, woke up and my EOTD was still perfect!


----------



## Tahti (Jun 7, 2009)

My UDPP has started doing something very very strange to my eyemakeup... I'm not sure wtf I'm doing ;/ I use quite a lot of Fluidliner in my eyemakeup, and after about an hour of wear it just... cracks off o_o;;; any help??


----------



## SalescoopCaro (Jun 9, 2009)

Truthfully, I don't usually use a primer but I really need to start. I hate it when eyeshadow gets under my eyes. One of my friends SWEARS by Urban Decay primer though, and she's an expert 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope this helps!


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 9, 2009)

Too Faced.

I got a sample of UDPP but I'm almost scared to use it because Too Faced is sooo awesome.


----------



## Hettepet (Jun 10, 2009)

Hi!

I discovered the Mac paint pots, and I love them as a primer
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(I'm a new be with the Mac products)
they are great!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jun 10, 2009)

Too faced, used to use UDPP but it dies out incredibly quickly, that plus the packagin = not worth it at all IMO.


----------



## loliver (Jun 16, 2009)

I would not recommend UDPP to anyone who has ever had any sort of sensitivity to makeup.  I had a terrible allergic reaction to UDPP and I do not have very sensitive skin.  Something in the UDPP made my eyes swell up so much that I could barely open my eyes for several days.  My doctor actually had to prescribe me steroids to reduce the swelling!  I could not wear any makeup near my eyes for over a week.  

I do, however, use and love Mac's CCBs for shadow primer.  I personally use Pearl.  Nights that I have fallen asleep without taking my eye makeup off, I have woken up the next morning to near perfect eye makeup.


----------



## Geraldine (Jun 17, 2009)

UDPP, But I want to try the Too Faced, just because I'm curious.


----------



## sherby2722 (Jun 17, 2009)

I love UDPP i jus wish it came in better packaging


----------



## brihel769 (Jun 17, 2009)

Two Faced Shadow Insurance is awesome, plus you get more product then UDPP.


----------



## SmartnSexy2 (Jun 25, 2009)

I use Mac Paint in Bamboom...


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm addicted to udpp. i'm using sin right now and have slowly come to love it but i still think i like the original better. and i agree with an earlier post; just wish the packaging was better


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_A lot of people have said theirs dried out which is odd as I depotted mine when I had tonnes left in it (ie it wasn't on its last legs) and it hasn't dried out on me at all.  I put it into an old face cream jar and it's stayed the same for me, it dried out a tiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiny bit but I didn't notice until I was being really fussy with it. 

I quite like Painterly as a base, it acts as an excellent "eyeshadow brightener"_

 
Yeah it dried on mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Right now, I am using Elizabeth Arden Eye Primer and MAC Prep+Prime.
I still haven't seen a good e/s primer as good as UDPP.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 27, 2009)

I have to use TFSI and EL double wear shadow creme (something like paintpots) because everything creases on me really easily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But EL is awesome. I have 2 shades and want more. They are the best.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 28, 2009)

too faced shadow insurance! i like this so much better than udpp


----------



## christinebezans (Jun 29, 2009)

Painterly paint pot, i have tried everything once trying this i will never go back, great base


----------



## thiscarmen (Jun 29, 2009)

Urban Decay Primer Potion.

I've got oily lids, and this keeps my shadows and liner from creasing, fading or smudging througout the day.

I just really really wish that they changed the packaging.

But here's a trick before you cut it open:
When you feel like you're running out, use a pair of scissors or tweezers, and tweeze off that top clear-ish plastic rim.  Sure, that's the thing that squeezes all the excess primer off the wand when you pull it out, but once you get rid of that thing, you get access to much more of the product so that when you open it up, there isn't as much and it won't dry out as fast!


----------



## LASHionista (Jul 1, 2009)

the ARTdeco base works pretty good!


----------



## RedRibbon (Jul 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_My UDPP has started doing something very very strange to my eyemakeup... I'm not sure wtf I'm doing ;/ I use quite a lot of Fluidliner in my eyemakeup, and after about an hour of wear it just... cracks off o_o;;; any help??_

 
I've had the same results recently as well, for example, yesterday I used my Loreal Star Secrets palette and the rusty colour was super bright on my lids but it faded and made my lids look dark.  That was without UDPP. Today I've used UDPP and it's settled in the creases but is still covering the eye and the colour isn't even that bright.  I think I might change to use Spackle.


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

My favourite in Urban Decay Primer Potion. The best.


----------



## anje1013 (Jul 13, 2009)

I have tried Too Faced Shadow Insurance and Urban Decay Primer Potion both are good but not as good as Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer.  Smashbox Photo Finish Lid Primer works better for me because I've notice that it does not crease and the color of the eyeshadows stays just as vibrant as when first applied.  A little goes a long way so it will last you for a long time.


----------



## mistella (Jul 15, 2009)

definitely Too Faced Shadow Insurance.. i still have my same tube and i've used it almost everyday since April of last year!


----------



## theredwonder (Jul 20, 2009)

Benefit Lemon Aid works wonders for me


----------



## Shypo (Aug 5, 2009)

At first I liked UDPP, but I'm finding that it's doing weird things on my lids....like if I don't get it all the way over to the inner corner and blend really well it causes the shadow to look strange - I can't describe it - sort of like it's peeling.  So today I tried TFSI, and am having a similar issue with that.  I can't use the paint pots that well....it must be my eyes - too dry or something.

I may go back to my 'Untitled' paint.  Or just keep working with the UDPP & TFSI.  It's been REALLY humid here lately so that may have some bearing on my results.


----------



## Ursula (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm a fan of the MAC Paint pots.  Painterly is perfectly neutral for lighter skin, though when I get a tan I move to groundwork and don't use it all the way to the brow.


----------



## peachy pink (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey guys,

So my base is still pretty full but I do need a new one, I think. Because recently I got issues with my eyelids, they are really dry. On the one hand I might need a good eye moisturizer (think it's gonna be either Clinique "All About Eyes" or one of the MAC ones), but I got the impression that my base dries my eyelids, too. - that's why I think I need one that goes with sensitive eyes.

Now I'm using the ARTdeco base. But like I said, it's not that smooth..
And since I'm from Germany I can't get a hold of the UdpP.
Is there anything else you would recommend?

xo!


----------



## stv578 (Aug 7, 2009)

Benefit Fy eye, used it for years.  If I want my shadows to pop more, I'll use a MAC shadestick over the fy eye.


----------



## PrincessPinkcat (Aug 8, 2009)

My favorite eyeshadow primer is Physician's Formula Mineral Wear Loose Powder foundation mixed with Lubriderm Moisturizing Lotion.  It holds my eye makeup in place all day without creasing. 

My favorite eyeshadow base is any NYX Jumbo pencil - except for black bean... it's greasy, messy and it creases like crazy...


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine used to be Untitled Paint - and I still use that for travel, because the tube is so convenient.  

But now my everyday base is Painterly Paint Pot.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *loliver* 

 
_I would not recommend UDPP to anyone who has ever had any sort of sensitivity to makeup. I had a terrible allergic reaction to UDPP and I do not have very sensitive skin. Something in the UDPP made my eyes swell up so much that I could barely open my eyes for several days. My doctor actually had to prescribe me steroids to reduce the swelling! I could not wear any makeup near my eyes for over a week. 

I do, however, use and love Mac's CCBs for shadow primer. I personally use Pearl. Nights that I have fallen asleep without taking my eye makeup off, I have woken up the next morning to near perfect eye makeup._

 
I use the Pearl CCB too when my skin can't handle the UDPP. If you have any problems with oily lids, I've had problems with UDPP sometimes making my lids itch more than anything. I also love the joy that is paint pots to dabble with and am considering trying Too Faced Shadow Insurance(yay hype! lol) to see if it can do the job UDPP can't always do. The NYX Jumbo White pencil really does work as well as everyone says too....freaking widens the look of your eyes lining wise and gives you a canvas to paint the colors on to and it's bright and just stands out. I thought I was the only one who couldn't constantly use UDPP so it's good to know I'm not the only one.

I want a fairy to just make it easier and give me perfect skin so there's no need to dabble so many times. I'm placing my order now.


----------



## ting_ting_kitty (Aug 21, 2009)

Benefit F Y Eye.. It has NEVER failed me, no matter what texture the eye shadow is. Looove it!


----------



## Nivette (Aug 23, 2009)

now I'm using ArtDeco but I like more UDPP

NYX pencils aren't bad either


----------



## Pink_Puddleduck (Aug 25, 2009)

I am a Mac paint kinda girl, some time's i'll use the darker ones as my eye shadow for the day too and blend a little shimmery e/s into the crease ... viola easy, quick and effective eye shadow for whole the day


----------



## Ode to Joy (Aug 25, 2009)

I hear so many people rave about E.l.f.'s Mineral Eyeshadow Primer lately, people say it beats UDPP, but is it better than TFSI, too?


----------



## NellyKim (Aug 25, 2009)

My fav is Soft Ochre pain pot by MAC. It's supper


----------



## Spengl (Aug 30, 2009)

artdeco in jar.


----------



## LexieLee (Sep 1, 2009)

UD primer potion or mac paints


----------



## grimgirl (Sep 2, 2009)

i love stillife paint


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

I use art deco eyeshadow base and it`s fantastic, I could sleep all night and wake up with perfect eyeshadow, and all the colors look more vibrant with this base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only problem is that it dries out before I reach the half of the jar


----------



## vintagegold14 (Sep 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ikana* 

 
_I use art deco eyeshadow base and it`s fantastic, I could sleep all night and wake up with perfect eyeshadow, and all the colors look more vibrant with this base. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Only problem is that it dries out before I reach the half of the jar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 just wondering, Where can you purchase art deco base??? I'm from the U.S.


----------



## dark&twisty (Sep 7, 2009)

I've tried quite a few and I'm in love with my paintpot painterly !


----------



## tee (Sep 9, 2009)

I love the URBAN DECAY primer potion!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 9, 2009)

I depotted my UDPP and it dried out.  I started using it again the other day and it's gone back to its original form, yay!


----------



## Nadeshda (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintagegold14* 

 
_just wondering, Where can you purchase art deco base??? I'm from the U.S._

 
Either have someone buy it for you from Europe or you can buy it from HSN.com. However, the eyeshadow base is a rip-off there! They sell it for $20, when here it only costs 8€ (~$11) or so.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Sep 9, 2009)

I think the Artdeco base which comes in a pot costs around 6.80 € here ~ 10 $. I have it and it's not my fav, I prefer TFSI.


----------



## Aphrael (Sep 11, 2009)

I have both UDPP and TFSI and I much prefer TFSI! However, you girls have me interested now in ArtDeco...


----------



## lexsie (Sep 17, 2009)

UDPP is my fave. MAC paints and paintpots are great too!


----------



## skristallia (Sep 19, 2009)

I use Urban Decay Primer Potion and i also have the "sin" version,or i use Macs shadesticks or paint pot


----------



## User27 (Sep 19, 2009)

****


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 20, 2009)

i'm a udpp girl. love it and really notice a difference when i don't use it! i always use udpp and then a paint or paint pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 makes the colours even more vibrant and gives some with rubbish payoff a better chance of looking decent - i'm looking at you newly minted!


----------



## Artemisia (Sep 20, 2009)

So far only tried TooFaced Shadow Insurance, which is good but I'm dying to try Urban Decay Primer Potion.


----------



## Disneytwinmom (Oct 8, 2009)

I primarily use TooFaced Shadow Insurance, but I've been mixing in a little of their LOCKDOWN's when I want a little color and shimmer.


----------



## jazmatazz (Oct 9, 2009)

UDPP is amazing, my eyeshadow doesn't budge all day with that stuff. I am very unhappy with the packaging because it doesn't let you get all the product out. So I guess people cut it open to get it all out, but IMO for that price I shouldn't have to perform surgery on my eyeshadow primer, lol. 

Next time, I'm going to give too faced shadow insurance, since their packaging is better.


----------



## vivaglam19 (Oct 11, 2009)

i use scandalous eye shadow magnet base.. its great!!


----------



## Kragey (Nov 10, 2009)

I've used tons--UDPP, TF Shadow Insurance, MAC Prep+Prime (ugh, terrible!), and several off-brand primers (ups and downs with those--but honestly, my go-to is still a little bit of my foundation, blended from lashline to browbone. Granted, I don't have oily eyelids, but a little L'oreal True Match foundation makes my shadow stay for a loooooong time!


----------



## co_quette (Nov 12, 2009)

Painterly Paintpot. I love that it's basically a concealer and primer in one for my skin tone.


----------



## Lady Gray (Nov 15, 2009)

Ok that's me sold. I'll be buying myself some primer potion.


----------



## Miss Ava Marie (Nov 17, 2009)

I've used MAC's paint's and a million other primer's and hand's down Urban Decay Primer Potion.. I promise you will not be disappointed


----------



## Ninahita (Nov 18, 2009)

laura mercier eye basic in flax.
it convinced me absolutely when i had it underneath a really strong bold eye with dark colours and i had to drive for 2 hours in a hot car (hot and sweaty summer day).
my whole face was full of sweat, messy, shiny and oily, but the eyeshadow didnt move a single inch, there even was no creasing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



i couldnt believe it


----------



## bellaboomboom (Nov 27, 2009)

I love my MAC paint pot in painterly and also Urban Decay's Primer Potion but I got a free sample of Too Faced Shadow Insurance and have used it the past two days and love it.

I actually wanted to tone down the eyeshadow I put on this morning but when I tried to wipe some off with a cotton ball, nothing came off!  That stuff really works


----------



## kielgh (Oct 21, 2017)

Definitely MAC paint. It's gorgeous!


----------



## toupeemoor (Nov 6, 2017)

MAC paint in bare canvas is the best!


----------



## jennymay (Dec 20, 2017)

I would use nothing else but MAC Paints x


----------



## DIMA (Jul 20, 2019)

I would rather MAC


----------



## Sarena (Oct 2, 2019)

Still fan of Clinique Primer..


----------



## Riloga (Jan 4, 2021)

MAC paint, still using it today


----------



## Golden (Jan 7, 2021)

p louise


----------

